# Τι διαβάζετε αυτή την περίοδο;



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2009)

Σκέφτηκα ν' ανοίξω αυτό το νήμα, γιατί είναι μια ευκαιρία να κυκλοφορούν τα νέα για τα ρεύματα στη λογοτεχνία και το βιβλίο εν γένει, μεταξύ ανθρώπων που ασχολούνται επαγγελματικά μ' αυτό.

Λοιπόν, ξεκινάω εγώ. Προσπαθώ, όταν βρίσκω χρόνο, να διαβάσω το "Η ζωή είναι αγρίως απίθανη" της Μαργαρίτας Καραπάνου. Είναι τα προσωπικά της ημερολόγια για την περίοδο που καλύπτει τη ζωή της από τα 13 μέχρι τα 30 περίπου. Κι επίσης το "Δημήτρης Μητρόπουλος: Ιεροφάντης της Μουσικής" του William Trotter που είναι μια βιογραφία του Δημήτρη Μητρόπουλου που κυκλοφόρησε στα Ελληνικά, όταν μια περίοδο είχε εξαφανιστεί από την Αγγλική αγορά. Ευτυχώς, ξαναεμφανίστηκε.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 7, 2009)

Τους "*Αιώνες Σκότους*" των James και Κόκκινου. Είναι αρχαιολογικό βιβλίο, αρκετά έως πολύ βαρετό ως ανάγνωσμα, αλλά με ενδιαφέρουσες ιδέες. Οι συγγραφείς προτείνουν την εκ βάθρων αναχρονολόγηση της ιστορίας της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου και ισχυρίζονται ότι όλα όσα βασίστηκαν στις αιγυπτιακές "σωθιακές" χρονολογήσεις είναι λάθος, ότι η κατάρρευση των Μυκηναίων έγινε 2 αιώνες αργότερα από ό,τι νομίζαμε και ότι κατ' ουσίαν η έλλειψη αρχαιολογικών ευρημάτων από την εν λόγω χρονική περίοδο οφείλεται στο ότι δεν υπήρξε ποτέ αυτή η περίοδος! Ότι ήταν δηλαδή μία τεράστια παρερμηνεία εκ μέρους των αρχαιολόγων. Το βιβλίο έχει προκαλέσει πάταγο στον ακαδημαϊκό χώρο, με αντιδράσεις που κυμαίνονται από υμνολογίες μέχρι κατηγορίες για απόλυτο τσαρλατανισμό. Το βέβαιον είναι ότι οι συγγραφείς επικαλούνται μόνο σοβαρά στοιχεία. Το αν τα ερμηνεύουν σωστά ή όχι, δεν μπορώ να το κρίνω.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 7, 2009)

Πολύ πιο εύκολα αναγνώσματα από μένα: Τα τρία τελευταία βιβλία που διάβασα είναι, το «Παλιά, πολύ παλιά» του Μάρκαρη (παρεμπιπτόντως, με χάλασε πολύ με την συμμετοχή του στην επίμαχη «παρέμβαση των τριών» ), το «Ζιγκ ζαγκ στις κερασιές» της Σωτηροπούλου που το «χρώσταγα» στον Νίκελ (δεν μου άρεσε πολύ, το βρήκα κάπως κουραστικό και δήθεν, αλλά ίσως το ξεπέταξα λίγο) και «Ο Τούρκος στον κήπο» του Ξανθούλη που τελειώνω συντόμως (μου άρεσε, αλλά νομίζω οτι το παρατράβηξε σε μάκρος και με κουράζουν και τα μεταφυσικά...).


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2009)

Μίνι λέσχη ανάγνωσης, λοιπόν. Ωραία ιδέα!

Εγώ συνήθως διαβάζω 2-3 βιβλία μαζί, δηλαδή λίγο απ' το ένα, λίγο απ' το άλλο. Τελευταία συνδυάζω 2: τα "Θέματα Λαογραφίας" του Μ.Γ. Μερακλή (εκδ. Καστανιώτης):
(ακολουθεί τσιτάτο)
Η γυναίκα, θεωρούμενη φορέας εξαιρετικών --και αποκλειστικών-- ιδιοτήτων ευεργετικών για την ομάδα, μάλλον χρησιμοποιήθηκε για το κοινό όφελος της ομάδας, όπως αυτή ήταν δομημένη και όπως λειτουργούσε, παρά για το δικό της, το φυλετικό όφελος, με την επιδίωξη της ανατροπής του υφιστάμενου καθεστώτος, του υφιστάμενου, ας πούμε, συσχετισμού των δυνάμεων. Παρά ταύτα δεν θα ήταν ενδεχομένως εκτός πραγματικότητας και ο ισχυρισμός ότι με την αναγνώριση εκ μέρους της κοινότητας --φυσικά εκ μέρους και των ανδρικών μελών της κοινότητας-- της γυναικείας ιδιαιτερότητας και της αποκλειστικά σ' αυτήν απονεμόμενης αρμοδιότητας να επεμβαίνει στις κρίσιμες ώρες, όχι μόνο της οικογενειακής, αλλά και της συλλογικής ζωής, διασφαλιζόταν μια σιωπηρή έστω συμφωνία για συνεργασία και παραπέρα ομαλή συμβίωση άνδρα-γυναίκας, διαμορφωνόταν ένας τρόπος ζωής που ακέκλειε έντονες αντιπαλότητες και συγκρούσεις. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε τα κρούσματα κατάχρησης της εξουσίας του άνδρα επάνω στη γυναίκα δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα συχνά στη ζωή της παραδοσιακής αγροτικής κοινότητας --και πάντως υπήρξαν πολύ συχνότερα τα ανάλογα κρούσματα που θα εκδηλώνονταν αργότερα στα προλεταριοποιούμενα ή και όλως περιθωριοποιούμενα μέλη των κοινωνιών του αγροτικού χώρου που θα μετανάστευαν προς τα αστικά κέντρα, χωρίς καλά καλά να πρέπει να εξαιρέσουμε από τη συμπεριφορά αυτή και τα ανδρικά μέλη των διαμορφωνόμενων, παράλληλα, μικροαστικών στρωμάτων.
(Αρκετά counter-intuitive, ή όχι;)

Συνδυάζω λοιπόν το παραπάνω με το "Η ιστορία του Εθνικού Διχασμού κατά την αρθρογραφία του Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου και του Ιωάννου Μεταξά" (εκδ. Κυρομάνος), αρθρογραφία που διάρκεσε από τον Οχτώβρη του 1934 ως το Γενάρη του 1935 (σε διαφορετική εφημερίδα ο καθένας) και απλώνεται σε 500 σελίδες!
(ακολουθεί τσιτάτο)
Έτσι και ο κ. Βενιζέλος φαντάζεται, ότι εντός επτά ημερών, αφ' ότου θα εκήρυσσε την επιστράτευσιν του ελληνικού σώματος στρατού, τούτο θα επεστρατεύετο, θα συνεκεντρούτο εις τους λιμένας, θα επεβιβάζετο εις πλοία, θα μετεφέρετο εις Δαρδανέλλια, θα απεβιβάζετο, και θα εκυρίευε τα στενά. Και μετά τας επτά αυτάς θαυματουργικάς ημέρας, ο βασιλεύς Κωνσταντίνος θα εισήρχετο εις την Κωνσταντινούπολιν επί κεφαλής τού ελληνικού στρατού και αγγλογαλλικών αγημάτων, τα Δαρδανέλλια και ο Βόσπορος θα ηνοίγοντο, η Ρωσία η οποία τότε ευρίσκετο εις Πρσέμυσλ θα ανεφωδιάζετο με πολεμικόν υλικόν, του οποίου εστερείτο, η Βουλγαρία και η Ρουμανία θα εισήρχοντο πιθανώτατα έκτοτε εις τον πόλεμον παρά το πλευρόν των συμμάχων, και μετά την οριστικήν αποτυχίαν της επιθέσεως κατά του Βερντέν το θέρος του 1916 η Γερμανία θα ηναγκάζετο να ζητήση ειρήνην, παραιτουμένη της Αλσατίας και της Λωραίνης, ο πόλεμος θα εβραχύνετο κατά το ήμισυ, οι νεκροί του πολέμου και οι ανάπηροι θα ήσαν οι ημίσεις, η καταστροφή συγκεντρωμένου πλούτου, την οποίαν έφερεν ο πόλεμος θα ήτο κατά τα 2/3 ή τουλάχιστον κατά 3/5 μικροτέρα, και η ανθρωπότης ολόκληρος δεν θα υφίστατο τόσον ισχυρόν τον εκ του πολέμου κλονισμόν.
Και όλος αυτός ο παράδεισος θα επραγματοποιείτο, εάν εγώ δεν ημπόδιζα τον κ. Βενιζέλον να στείλη ένα σώμα ελληνικού στρατού εις τα Δαρδανέλλια. Αυτά λέγει ο κ. Βενιζέλος εις το άρθρον του και όποιος δεν τα πιστεύει, ας το διαβάση.
Ομολογώ ότι εγώ τον ημπόδισα. Και χαίρω διότι μετά τόσα έτη αποδίδεται εις το πρόσωπόν μου από τον ίδιον τον κ. Βενιζέλον η ιστορική αυτή δικαιοσύνη.
Εάν δεν τον ημπόδιζα και τον άφινα να στείλη εις τα Δαρδανέλλια το ελληνικόν σώμα στρατού, (...) το ελληνικόν σώμα στρατού θα κατεστρέφετο, όπως και ο στόλος, όπως θα κατεστρέφοντο και όλαι αι επικουρίαι τας οποίας αναγκαστικώς θα εξηκολούθει να στέλλη εκεί η Ελλάς, όπως άλλως τε κατεστράφησαν πράγματι τα εκεί σταλέντα στρατεύματα της Αγγλίας και της Γαλλίας και εδεκατίσθησαν οι εκεί στόλοι των. (...) μόνον οι Άγγλοι έχασαν εκεί 5.241 αξιωματικούς και 210.791 στρατιώτας και τα ωραιότερα πλοία του στόλου των της Μεσογείου (...) Δεν εξετάζω δε τι θα επάθαινε η Ελλάς κατόπιν από τους Βουλγάρους και τις οίδε και από ποίους άλλους, εάν υφίστατο τοιαύτην καταστροφήν.



dipylos said:


> Τους "*Αιώνες Σκότους*" των James και Κόκκινου. Είναι αρχαιολογικό βιβλίο, αρκετά έως πολύ βαρετό ως ανάγνωσμα, αλλά με ενδιαφέρουσες ιδέες. Οι συγγραφείς προτείνουν την εκ βάθρων αναχρονολόγηση της ιστορίας της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου και ισχυρίζονται ότι όλα όσα βασίστηκαν στις αιγυπτιακές "σωθιακές" χρονολογήσεις είναι λάθος, ότι η κατάρρευση των Μυκηναίων έγινε 2 αιώνες αργότερα από ό,τι νομίζαμε και ότι κατ' ουσίαν η έλλειψη αρχαιολογικών ευρημάτων από την εν λόγω χρονική περίοδο οφείλεται στο ότι δεν υπήρξε ποτέ αυτή η περίοδος! Ότι ήταν δηλαδή μία τεράστια παρερμηνεία εκ μέρους των αρχαιολόγων. Το βιβλίο έχει προκαλέσει πάταγο στον ακαδημαϊκό χώρο, με αντιδράσεις που κυμαίνονται από υμνολογίες μέχρι κατηγορίες για απόλυτο τσαρλατανισμό. Το βέβαιον είναι ότι οι συγγραφείς επικαλούνται μόνο σοβαρά στοιχεία. Το αν τα ερμηνεύουν σωστά ή όχι, δεν μπορώ να το κρίνω.


Πράγματι, κι εγώ έχω διαβάσει αναφορές ότι οι περίφημοι "σκοτεινοί αιώνες" (έτσι τους ξέρω μάλλον, παρά "αιώνες σκότους") τελικά δεν υπήρξαν. Τι εκδόσεις είναι το βιβλίο που αναφέρεις; Και κάτι σχετικό: πρόπερσι διάβασα το βιβλίο Troia. Archaeologie, Geschichte, Mythos, του Dieter Hertel (εκδ. C.H. Beck), ο οποίος ανήκει σ' εκείνους που κατηγορηματικά πιστεύουν πως ο Τρωικός Πόλεμος, με την έννοια ενός _μεγάλου_ πολέμου _της μυκηναϊκής εποχής_, δεν υπήρξε. Ο αγαπητός σου Αχιλλέας, πάντως, διασώζεται ως "η μόνη μορφή με γνήσια στοιχεία ιστορικότητας" (το εντός εισαγωγικών με δικά μου λόγια) ανάμεσα σε όλους τους Έλληνες βασιλιάδες, που τους θεωρεί μυθικο-ποιητικά κατασκευάσματα.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 7, 2009)

Εκδόσεις (_κορυθ_)Αίολος. Δεν ξέρω τι λέει ο Hertel, αλλά δεν με πείθει! Δεν υπάρχει κανείς μα κανείς λόγος να εφευρεθούν όλα αυτά. Και να σκεφτείς ότι έχουμε ανεξάρτητες επιβεβαιώσεις: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tawagalawa_letter
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manapa-Tarhunda_letter
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milawata_letter
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaksandu
Wilusa, Piyama-Radu, Alaksandu, μα τον Apaliunas, πολλοί μαζεύτηκαν!


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2009)

Κοίταξε, σίγουρα δε θα λύσουμε εμείς εδώ τώρα το ζήτημα του Τρωικού Πολέμου. Πάντως, προκειμένου για συνδέσμους, προτιμότερος είναι αυτός που αφορά την ιστορικότητα της Ιλιάδας, όπου το ζήτημα παρουσιάζεται στο σύνολό του εν τάχει. Οι χωριστοί σύνδεσμοι στο τάδε και στο δείνα "πειστήριο" δε λένε κάτι. Και φυσικά η βιβλιογραφία είναι απέραντη. Πάντως, όσον αφορά τον Hertel, που ανήκει σε μια ολόκληρη παράδοση αρνητών (μεταξύ των οποίων και ο Finley, απ' ό,τι λέει το άρθρο της Wikipedia), ισχύει το "μηδενί δίκην δικάσης...". Η φράση "Δεν ξέρω τι λέει ο Hertel, αλλά δεν με πείθει!" είναι χαριτωμένη στην τσαχπινιά της αλλά όχι...πειστική!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 7, 2009)

Ναι, δεν βλέπω πώς θα μπορούσε να λυθεί οριστικά το ζήτημα, άρα λίγη χάρις ποτέ δεν έβλαψε κανένα. Εν πάση περιπτώσει το επιχείρημα για τα κείμενα των Χετταίων το ανέφερε ως βαρύνον ο καθηγητής Δεσπίνης, δεν είναι της κούτρας μου.


----------



## sopherina (Jan 7, 2009)

dipylos said:


> η κατάρρευση των Μυκηναίων έγινε 2 αιώνες αργότερα από ό,τι νομίζαμε και ότι κατ' ουσίαν η έλλειψη αρχαιολογικών ευρημάτων από την εν λόγω χρονική περίοδο οφείλεται στο ότι δεν υπήρξε ποτέ αυτή η περίοδος!


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση! Δεν κατάλαβα καλά όμως αυτή τη θέση: η κατάρρευση των Μυκηναίων έγινε τελικά ή δεν έγινε; Δηλαδή υπήρξε ή δεν υπήρξε;


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2009)

Μην μπερδεύεσαι, Θερμαστού! Η φράση του Δίπυλου/Διπύλου (δεν μου απάντησε πώς το προτιμά) "δεν υπήρξε ποτέ αυτή η περίοδος!" δεν αναφέρεται στην κατάρρευση των Μυκηναίων αλλά στην περίοδο _μετά_ την κατάρρευση των Μυκηναίων, τη λεγόμενη "Σκοτεινοί αιώνες" ή "Ελληνικός Μεσαίωνας". Αν μεν η κατάρρευση επήλθε περί το 1100-1050, τότε ακολούθησαν οι 2 "σκοτεινοί αιώνες". Αν όμως επήλθε 2 αιώνες αργότερα, τότε εξαφανίζονται οι "σκοτεινοί αιώνες" και μετά την ετεροχρονισμένη κατάρρευση ακολούθησε καπάκι η "ομηρική" εποχή. [Ελπίζω να μην τον παρερμηνεύω.]

Υπάρχει κι άλλη θεωρία, όπου η μεν κατάρρευση έγινε γύρω στο 1000 αλλά ακολούθησε καπάκι η "γεωμετρική εποχή", χωρίς σκοτεινούς αιώνες. Αντί δηλ. να πάει ο Μωάμεθ στο βουνό, πήγε το βουνό στο Μωάμεθ. Αυτή την τελευταία θεωρία την περιγράφω από μνήμης, και ίσως να είναι κάπως διαφορετική, πάντως είναι αλλιώτικη και από την επικρατούσα και από αυτήν που διαβάζει ο Δίπυλος. Χάος!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 8, 2009)

Costas said:


> του Δίπυλου/Διπύλου (δεν μου απάντησε πώς το προτιμά)


Δεν είναι το πραγματικό μου όνομα, οπότε μπορείτε να το λέτε όπως θέτε. Και θα _κρίνεσθε_ γι' αυτό.
:)


Costas said:


> όπως άλλως τε κατεστράφησαν πράγματι τα εκεί σταλέντα στρατεύματα της Αγγλίας και της Γαλλίας και εδεκατίσθησαν οι εκεί στόλοι των. (...) μόνον οι Άγγλοι έχασαν εκεί 5.241 αξιωματικούς και 210.791 στρατιώτας και τα ωραιότερα πλοία του στόλου των της Μεσογείου


Την ημέρα που το Βασιλικό Ναυτικό αποχώρησε οριστικά από την περιοχή, τα πυρομαχικά των φρουρίων των Στενών είχαν μόλις εξαντληθεί. Εάν αυτό ήταν γνωστό, ο συμμαχικός στόλος μπορούσε απλώς να πλεύσει μέχρι την Κων/πολη και να την πάρει αμαχητί.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Την ημέρα που το Βασιλικό Ναυτικό αποχώρησε οριστικά από την περιοχή, τα πυρομαχικά των φρουρίων των Στενών είχαν μόλις εξαντληθεί. Εάν αυτό ήταν γνωστό, ο συμμαχικός στόλος μπορούσε απλώς να πλεύσει μέχρι την Κων/πολη και να την πάρει αμαχητί.


Ε, ίσως να το λέει αυτό ο Βενιζέλος παρακάτω στο βιβλίο!


----------



## mariposa (Jan 8, 2009)

Τώρα τελευταία διάβασα το "Ιστανμπούλ" του Ορχάν Παμούκ, αλλά διακόπηκε βίαια η ανάγνωση του, γιατί έπρεπε να το επιστρέψω στον κάτοχό του. Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ, διάβαζα για μια πόλη που λατρεύω και ο συγγραφέας ασχολείται με κάθε χαρακτηριστικό της, από τον εθνικισμό που τη χαρακτήριζε κάποιες εποχές και τις προσπάθειες εκδυτικισμού ("μη φτύνετε καταή"), μέχρι την "κουλτούρα του Βοσπόρου" και την "αιώνα θλίψη" των κατοίκων της. Κάποιες φωτογραφίες (και έχει πολλές, από προηγούμενες δεκαετίες) είναι συγκλονιστικές. 
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο, αφιερωμένο στην πιο ενδιαφέρουσα Πόλη


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 27, 2009)

Ξαναπέτυχα πρόσφατα ένα πάρα πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο που είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα και που με είχε εντυπωσιάσει. Είναι ο "Κώδικας της Ψυχής" του Αμερικανού ψυχολόγου *James Hillman* (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Hillman) που περιγράφει μια ενδιαφέρουσα θεωρία για το κάλεσμα και το πεπρωμένο κάθε ψυχής, αντλώντας στοιχεία από τον Πλατωνικό μύθο του Ηρός (Πολιτεία 614Β), αρχαίο Ελληνικό πολυθεϊσμό και Γιουγκιανή ψυχολογία.

Διαβάζω εδώ σε μια συνέντευξη:

"One of the greatest of these mysteries, in Hillman's view, is the question of character and destiny. In his bestseller The Soul's Code, he proposes that our calling in life is inborn and that it's our mission in life to realize its imperatives. He calls it the "acorn theory," the idea that our lives are formed by a particular image, just as the oak's destiny is contained in the tiny acorn."

Μιλάει για διάφορες ζωές και πεπρωμένα διάσημων προσωπικοτήτων και πώς εκδηλώθηκε ο δαίμονάς τους (με την πλατωνική έννοια), όπως π.χ. της Τζούντυ Γκάρλαντ, της Έλλα Φιτζέραλντ, του Τρούμαν Καπότε και την περίπτωση του κακού σπόρου (αν υπάρχει) στο πρόσωπο του Χίτλερ.

Εδώ, μερικές σκέψεις για το έργο.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 27, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Γιουγκιανή ψυχολογία


Αυτά ισχύουν μόνο για Κριούς με ωροσκόπο Αιγόκερω και τη Σελήνη στο γκαράζ.  Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται σοβαρά για την Ψυχολογία, και όχι για δεισιδαιμονίες και παραμυθάκια, μπορεί να διαβάσει π.χ. Cloninger.

Ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω το "Greek Ways" του Bruce Thornton, αλλά είναι πολύ του νηπιαγωγείου (αυτά παθαίνει όποιος ψωνίζει στην FNAC), οπότε λέω να το παρατήσω και να αρχίσω το "The Greek Stones Speak" του Paul MacKendrick. Γενικά με ενδιαφέρουν οι ιστορίες των σημαντικών ανασκαφέων (Dörpfeld, Blegen, Beulé κτλ). Αν έχετε προτάσεις, τις ακούω.

Moderator's note: Το επόμενο ποστ σε αυτό το πνεύμα θα διαγραφεί. Πρόσεξα το "δεν ειρωνεύομαι υμάς" αλλά αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου σαφές στο παρόν ποστ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 27, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Αυτά ισχύουν μόνο για Κριούς με ωροσκόπο Αιγόκερω και τη Σελήνη στο γκαράζ.  Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται σοβαρά για την Ψυχολογία, και όχι για δεισιδαιμονίες και παραμυθάκια, μπορεί να διαβάσει π.χ. Cloninger.



Δίπυλε, καταρχήν κόψε την ειρωνία και το πατρονάρισμα γιατί δεν τα δέχομαι. Και αιτιολόγησε την απάντησή σου (αν μπορείς βέβαια). Τι σχέση έχει η Γιουγκιανή ψυχολογία με τα Κριαράκια;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 27, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω, εγώ είμαι Λέων.

ΥΓ: Και δεν ειρωνεύομαι υμάς, τα διάφορα _Γιουνγκ_ονόθα του Φρόυντ ειρωνεύομαι.


----------



## aerosol (Jan 27, 2009)

Μόλις τέλειωσα το "Μύρτο" του Μάτεσι (πολύ δυνατό!) και χαλαρώνω με το "Salem's Lot" του King.


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 27, 2009)

Θανάσης Τριαρίδης, _Τα μελένια λεμόνια (η διαθήκη των γκαβλωμένων ανθρώπων)_
Υπάρχει όλο εδώ: http://www.triaridis.gr/melenialemonia/

Καρλ Γιουνγκ, _Συγχρονικότητα_

Terry Eagleton, _Ιερός τρόμος_


----------



## stathis (Jan 27, 2009)

zephyrous said:


> *Καρλ Γιουνγκ*, _Συγχρονικότητα_


Βαλτός είσαι; :)


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 27, 2009)

Βάλτος, πάντως, όχι.


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 3, 2009)

William Styron, Η εκλογή της Σόφι
Δημήτρης Χατζής, Το τέλος της μικρής μας πόλης

Και επί του πιεστηρίου:
Κωστής Παπαγιώργης, Τα καπάκια*

*οποιαδήποτε ομοιότητα με την υποφαινομένη είναι εντελώς τυχαία.


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2009)

Ωραίος ο Χατζής! Τον Σαμπεθάι Καμπιλή, που είναι αριστουργηματικός, τον έχει και ο Σαραντάκος στις σελίδες του ολόκληρο.


----------



## crystal (Mar 17, 2009)

''Πώς να διαψεύσετε μια διάψευση και άλλες οδηγίες χρήσης'' του Έκο, για πολλοστή φορά, γελώντας όσο γέλασα και όλες τις προηγούμενες. Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα για χαλάρωση.
''The diamond as big as the Ritz'' του Fitzgerald (αγαπημένος)
Επίκειται σπέσιαλ αφιέρωμα στο Twilight. Μου τα έχει δανείσει και τα τέσσερα μια φίλη και περιμένουν υπομονετικά τη σειρά τους. Μιαμ!


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 17, 2009)

Τον δεύτερο τόμο της Αληθινής Εν Θεώ Ζωής της Βασούλας Ρυντέν.


----------



## Costas (Mar 20, 2009)

_Ορθοκωστά_, του Θανάση Βαλτινού (1994). Αφηγήσεις αντικομουνιστών χωρικών της περιοχής Κυνουρίας, για τις διώξεις του ΕΛΑΣ εναντίον τους, τα καψίματα σπιτιών και χωριών, τα στρατόπεδα ομήρων, τους φόνους, τα πλιάτσικα, και το πώς πολλοί κατέληξαν στα Τάγματα Ασφαλείας σαν τον μόνο τρόπο να αμυνθούν ένοπλα στα παραπάνω. Περίοδος: '43-'46, η πρώτη ανεπίσημη φάση του εμφυλίου. Ύφος, το γνωστό κοφτό, λιτό, προφορικό του Βαλτινού (Η κάθοδος των εννιά). Πολύ καλό.


----------



## tuna (Apr 5, 2009)

Μόλις τελείωσα το "_On writing_" του Στίβεν Κίνγκ, δηλώνω ενθουσιασμένη και το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε επίδοξους γραφιάδες (aren't we all?) και όχι μόνο. Έμαθα ότι έχει κυκλοφορήσει και στα ελληνικά (από τις αμφιβόλου ποιότητας εκδόσεις Bell, αλλά σε απόδοση του καλού μεταφραστή Μιχάλη Μακρόπουλου), θα πρότεινα, όμως, να διαβαστεί όπως το έγραψε ο Στίβεν, με τον άμεσο, απαλλαγμένο από ακαδημαϊσμούς, ευφάνταστο και πάντα απολαυστικό τρόπο του.


----------



## Aeriko (Apr 5, 2009)

Διαβάζω το Angels and Demons του Dan Brown. Στα ελληνικά έχει κυκλοφορήσει ως Illuminati. Το Μάη θα κυκλοφορήσει η κινηματογραφική μεταφορά του και θέλω να είμαι πανέτοιμη!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2009)

tuna said:


> [...] από τις αμφιβόλου ποιότητας εκδόσεις Bell, αλλά σε απόδοση του καλού μεταφραστή Μιχάλη Μακρόπουλου.


Δεν συμφωνώ (ότι δηλαδή οι εκδόσεις Bell είναι αμφιβόλου ποιότητας) — ειδικά τα τελευταία χρόνια.


----------



## tuna (Apr 5, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν συμφωνώ (ότι δηλαδή οι εκδόσεις Bell είναι αμφιβόλου ποιότητας) — ειδικά τα τελευταία χρόνια.



Μάλλον βιάστηκα να το γράψω αυτό. Η αλήθεια είναι έχω κι εγώ πολλά χρόνια να πιάσω στα χέρια μου Bell. Έχω μείνει λοιπόν με την παλιά μου εντύπωση, ότι πρόκειται δηλαδή για βιβλιαράκια τσέπης όχι ιδιαίτερων αξιώσεων.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2009)

Πρόσφατα κυκλοφόρησε το τελευταίο βιβλίο της Ζυράννας Ζατέλη με τίτλο "Το πάθος χιλιάδες φορές" (το δεύτερο μέρος της τριλογίας "Με το παράξενο όνομα Ραμάνθις Ερέβους").

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/t+z/story.asp?id=1681211


----------



## stathis (Jul 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/t+z/story.asp?id=1681211


Τυπικό δείγμα σλουρπ-σλουρπ δημοσιογραφίας...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2009)

Άσχετο. Υπάρχει και η Καθημερινή: http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_1_18/06/2009_318927


----------



## stathis (Jul 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Άσχετο.


Προφανώς, γι' αυτό και τα γκρι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Πρόσφατα κυκλοφόρησε το τελευταίο βιβλίο της Ζυράννας Ζατέλη με τίτλο "Το πάθος χιλιάδες φορές" (το δεύτερο μέρος της τριλογίας "Με το παράξενο όνομα Ραμάνθις Ερέβους").
> 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/t+z/story.asp?id=1681211



Το πρώτο μέρος το έχω και δεν έχω καταφέρει να παώ πιο περα παο το πρώτο κεφαλαιο. Μεγάλη απογοήτευση, δηλαδή :-(


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2009)

Το έχω ακούσει αυτό από αρκετό κόσμο. Εγώ το έχω, αλλά δεν το έχω διαβάσει ακόμα (πού χρόνος). Αλλά το "Και με το φως των λύκων επανέρχονται" είναι ένα αριστούργημα της σύγχρονης Ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας (από τα ελάχιστα).


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2009)

Και οι συλλογές διηγημάτων της πριν το Φως του Λύκου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2009)

SBE said:


> Και οι συλλογές διηγημάτων της πριν το Φως του Λύκου.



Αυτά τα είχα διαβάσει όταν είχαν πρωτοβγεί (εκδόσεις Σιγαρέτα), αλλά δεν με ξετρέλλαναν.


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2009)

Μανόλης Ανδρόνικος, _Το χρονικό της Βεργίνας_ (εκδ. ΜΙΕΤ). Κείμενο αυτοβιογραφικό, με άξονα βέβαια τη Βεργίνα, η οποία δεν είναι απλώς οι βασιλικοί τάφοι αλλά το νεκροταφείο των τύμβων, το ανάκτορο και τέλος, βέβαια, η Μεγάλη Τούμπα. Παράλληλα, η ζωή του. Ο Ανδρόνικος έγραφε πολύ ωραία, και το βιβλίο διαβάζεται σαν (συναρπαστικό) αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα σε πρώτο πρόσωπο. Το κείμενο το έδωσε για δημοσίευση η γυναίκα του μετά το θάνατο του αντρός της, είναι δε γραμμένο στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80. Το ρούφηξα σε 7 ώρες, μονοκοπανιάς.

Θα συνιστούσα σε παράλληλη ανάγνωση το βιβλίο τής και ευρωβουλευτίνας πλέον Χρυσούλας Σαατσόγλου-Παλιαδέλη, _Βεργίνα, ο τάφος του Φιλίππου. Η παράσταση με το κυνήγι_ (εκδ. της εν Αθήναις Αρχαιολογικής Εταιρείας), εκ των βοηθών του Ανδρόνικου στην ανασκαφή, όπου μπορεί κανείς να γνωρίσει εκ του σύνεγγυς το περιλάλητο αυτό ζωγραφικό έργο σε όλες του τις πτυχές (τεχνολογία, προσωπογραφία, μοτίβα, καλλιτέχνης κλπ.).

Κάθε τόσο, ρίχνετε και μια μπύρα Βεργίνα! :)


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 24, 2009)

*A.C. Grayling:
What is Good? The Search for the Best Way to Live*_ (Λονδίνο, 2003)_
Η ηθική δια μέσου των αιώνων, από την αρχαία Ελλάδα ως τη σύγχρονη εποχή. Εξαιρετικά καλογραμμένο και διαφωτιστικό -- μόνο με 6 λίρες στο amazon, τσάμπα πράμα.
Ο A.C. Grayling είναι καθηγητής φιλοσοφίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου (Birkbeck College) και _*ασυναγώνιστος*_ εκλαϊκευτής. 
Απροπό, το λίμερικ που ακολουθεί το πρωτοάκουσα σε μια διάλεξή του.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

Εγώ διαβάζω πεντέξι ταυτόχρονα. 
Προσπαθώ να τελειώσω το πολύ καλό της *K. E. Fleming, Greece: A Jewish History*. Το συνιστώ γιατί είναι πολύ καλογραμμένο και καθόλου βαρύ ακαδημαϊκό. Υπάρχουν εκτενή αποσπάσματα στου Γκουγκλμπουκς

Επίσης *Giles Milton, Paradise Lost: Smyrnα 1922* (μάπα βιβλίο και δεν το λέω μόνο εγώ, μάλλον δε θα το τελειώσω), υποψιάζομαι ότι επιχείρησε να επαναλάβει την επιτυχία του Twice a Stranger του Bruce Clark που είναι το επόμενο στη σειρά για διάβασμα. 
Επίσης διαβάζω (αλλά όχι με ενθουσιασμό, θα πάει να κάνει παρέα με τον Μίλτον), *Richard Stoneman, Alexander the Great: A life in legend*
Αλλά προχτές μου ήρθε ένα με τον φοβερό τίτλο Alexander the great failure που ίσως το κοιτάξω για να δω τι λέει. Ο τίτλος πολύ πιασάρικος. 
Νομίζω το έχω παρακάνει με τις ελληνικές σπουδές, ίσως πιάσω το προηγούμενο της Ζατέλλη ενόψει του καινούργιου.


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 26, 2009)

Τζον Ντος Πάσος - Ο 42ος παράλληλος (από την τριλογία "USA" - εκδόσεις Οδυσσέας). Φοβερή μετάφραση, απίστευτη δουλειά στις υποσημειώσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2009)

Διαβάζω το Kitchen Confidential του σεφ Anthony Bourdain. Με μια λέξη, *unputdownable*!

Σας χαρίζω ένα κεφαλαιάκι, From our Kitchen to your Table, διαβάστε το και θ' αλλάξει ο τρόπος που παραγγέλνετε φαγητό στα εστιατόρια.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2009)

Μα, Λεξιλογία, φυσικά! ;)

Norman Spinrad - _The Void Captain's Tale _(rerun, 20+ χρόνια μετά, λατρεύω τη μυρωδιά του κιτρινισμένου χαρτιού που αναδίδει)
Ορέστης Μανούσος - _Ο Γιος της Ζαχαρένιας _(Εκδόσεις Anubis)
Ισαάκ Ασίμοφ - _To Χρονικό των Επιστημονικών Ανακαλύψεων_ (Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης, 840 σελίδες, κατάλληλο για μαξιλάρι στην παραλία )
H.G Wells - _Masters Library_ (συλλογή 6 κλασικών μυθιστορημάτων του)
διαβαζοδιηγούμαι μια απλουστευμένη (και διανθισμένη με ατελείωτες παρενθέσεις/επεξηγήσεις/αναφορές στο παρόν και το παρελθόν) εκδοχή της _Οδύσσειας_ στον υιό (ο προσωπικός μας χρόνος μαζί), και
από Κυριακή βράδυ, _τ' αστέρια και φρέσκα ψάρια... _(Όχι, τον Ιντεφίξ δεν θα τον διαβάσεις!)


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 28, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Σας χαρίζω ένα κεφαλαιάκι, From our Kitchen to your Table



Délicieux!!!


----------



## crystal (Jul 28, 2009)

daeman said:


> _τ' αστέρια και φρέσκα ψάρια... _(Όχι, τον Ιντεφίξ δεν θα τον διαβάσεις!)


Κότα γεμιστή. Γεμιστή είναι πιο διαβαστερή. 

έντιτ: Α, ναι, διαβάζω τους Άθλιους των Αθηνών του Κονδυλάκη. Γοητευμένη. Σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο οι περισσότεροι άνδρες είναι τέρατα, αλλά ΟΚ, αυτό είμαι πρόθυμη να το παραβλέψω.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2009)

-Διαβάζεις και μπύρα;
-Όταν είναι καλοστραγγισμένη, γίνεται πολύ διαβαστερή.


----------



## crystal (Jul 28, 2009)

Αν και το χαρτί έχει άλλη χάρη... Έχει και κάποιες από τις κωμωδίες του Αριστοφάνη, σ' εκείνη την αξέχαστη σειρά των Αποστολίδη-Ακοκαλίδη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2009)

crystal said:


> Αν και το χαρτί έχει άλλη χάρη... Έχει και κάποιες από τις κωμωδίες του Αριστοφάνη, σ' εκείνη την αξέχαστη σειρά των Αποστολίδη-Ακοκαλίδη.


 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ! 
Τα έχω όλα έντυπα (αγορασμένα 3 φορές, λόγω φθοράς και αγυριστοδανεισμού· και του Αριστοφάνη), αλλά τα bytes είναι (σχεδόν) άφθαρτα και "δανείζονται" άφοβα...


----------



## Costas (Jul 29, 2009)

*Ian Jenkins, The Parthenon Frieze*

Τώρα που άνοιξε το Νέο Μουσείο Ακρόπολης, ξαναδιαβάζω (λόγω επαγγέλματος) το βιβλίο αυτό του Senior Curator in the Department of Greek and Roman Antiquities in the British Museum, μα αξίζει σίγουρα μία ανάγνωση από κάθε ψαγμένο επισκέπτη. Πολλά τα ερωτήματα για τη ζωφόρο, η οποία, ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, δεν αναφέρεται από κανέναν αρχαίο συγγραφέα.

Γιατί ήταν εκεί πάνω, σχεδόν κρυμμένη απ’ τις εξωτερικές κολόνες; Πόσοι τεχνίτες τη σκάλισαν; Γιατί τα πρόσωπα των καβαλάρηδων είναι σχεδόν ίδια μεταξύ τους, ενώ τα άλογα διαφέρουν; Λαξεύτηκε πάνω στο ναό ή κάτω στο χώμα; Τι παριστάνει: μια στάνταρ πομπή των Παναθηναίων ή τη μυθική της απαρχή ή τη συγκεκριμένη πομπή πριν από τη μάχη του Μαραθώνα; Ισχύει ή όχι ότι ο αριθμός των μαχίμων είναι 192, όσοι και οι Αθηναίοι νεκροί του Μαραθώνα; Γιατί έχει ιππείς και όχι πεζούς στρατιώτες, όπως ξέρουμε από τις αρχαίες πηγές πως είχε στην πραγματικότητα; Πόση σχέση έχει με τη ζωφόρο της αίθουσας των Βασιλέων (Apadana) στην Περσέπολη; Εκτυλίσσεται στην Ακρόπολη ή στην Αγορά; Είναι μία ή δύο διαφορετικές πομπές; Γιατί απ’ τη μια μεριά έχει κριάρια κι απ’ την άλλη όχι; Και μουσικούς απ’ τη μια κι απ’ την άλλη μάλλον όχι; Κλπ. κλπ.
Μετά την ανάλυση και τη βιβλιογραφία, ακολουθεί φωτογραφική έκθεση της ζωφόρου, λίθος προς λίθο, με σχόλια. Χρήσιμος οδηγός.

Μελανά σημεία:
1) τη δυτική ζωφόρο, που είναι η μόνη που βρίσκεται κυρίως στην Αθήνα, την ξεπετάει στο άψε-σβήσε, εκτός από τους λίθους I και II, που βρίσκονται, τι σύμπτωση! στο Λονδίνο.
2) στο θέμα του Έλγιν υιοθετεί μια κουτοπόνηρη στάση (βλ. σχόλιό μου στο οικείο νήμα).


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Σας χαρίζω ένα κεφαλαιάκι, From our Kitchen to your Table, διαβάστε το και θ' αλλάξει ο τρόπος που παραγγέλνετε φαγητό στα εστιατόρια.



Έλεος Αλεξάνδρα, θα βγάλω το βραδυνό φαγητό μου.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Costas said:


> *Ian Jenkins, The Parthenon Frieze*
> 1) τη δυτική ζωφόρο, που είναι η μόνη που βρίσκεται κυρίως στην Αθήνα, την ξεπετάει στο άψε-σβήσε, εκτός από τους λίθους I και II, που βρίσκονται, τι σύμπτωση! στο Λονδίνο.



Γιατί δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να έρθει μέχρι την Αθήνα για να τη μελετήσει, ούτε καταδέχτηκε να διαβάσει μελέτες σε γλώσσες άλλες από την αγγλική. Γνωστό ζήτημα.


----------



## Elena (Jul 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Διαβάζω το Kitchen Confidential του σεφ Anthony Bourdain. Με μια λέξη, *unputdownable*!
> 
> Σας χαρίζω ένα κεφαλαιάκι, From our Kitchen to your Table, διαβάστε το και θ' αλλάξει ο τρόπος που παραγγέλνετε φαγητό στα εστιατόρια.



Περίπτωση, όντως. :)


http://www.scribd.com/doc/2277375/Anthony-Bourdain-Kitchen-Confidential


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2009)

Παρήγγειλα το βιβλίο, περιμένω ανυπόμονα την ταινία 



Πραγματικά cult. Δείτε το.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 16, 2009)

Διάβασα προχτές ότι ο Καστανιώτης ετοιμάζει το _Against the Day_ του Πύνσον. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς για πότε;


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 21, 2009)

SBE said:


> Προσπαθώ να τελειώσω το πολύ καλό της *K. E. Fleming, Greece: A Jewish History*. Το συνιστώ γιατί είναι πολύ καλογραμμένο και καθόλου βαρύ ακαδημαϊκό.


SBE, το διάβασα στις (σύντομες) διακοπές μου. Από τα πιο unputdownable βιβλία που έχουν πέσει στα χέρια μου τελευταία. Το ίδιο και το βιβλίο της *Laura Varon* που διάβασα αμέσως μετά: *The Juderia - A Holocaust Survivor's Tribute to the Jewish Community of Rhodes* (1999).
http://tinyurl.com/nv2oap


----------



## crystal (Aug 25, 2009)

Μετά από σύσταση φίλου, την Πριγκιπέσα Ιζαμπώ του Τερζάκη. Υπέροχο.
Η μοναδική έλλειψη του βιβλίου είναι πως ο εκδότης δεν έχει προσθέσει χάρτη. Αναζητείται ένας της Νότιας Ελλάδας επί Φραγκοκρατίας - έχω ήδη δει αυτόν στη wikipedia, αλλά θέλω κάποιον που να δείχνει και τα σύνορα των κρατιδίων. Any ideas, please?


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2009)

crystal said:


> Μετά από σύσταση φίλου, την Πριγκιπέσα Ιζαμπώ του Τερζάκη. Υπέροχο.



Αυτό που με είχε προβληματίσει στο συγκεκριμένο ήταν που λεέι κάπου ότι ο καλόγερος (νομίζω) είχε ετοιμάσει φτωχικό γευμα με χόρτα και πατάτες βραστές. 
ΠΑΤΑΤΕΣ Αμερικής; Απόδειξη ίσως ότι οι ΑΗΠ πήγαν εκεί πριν τον Κολόμβο;


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2009)

crystal said:


> Μετά από σύσταση φίλου, την Πριγκιπέσα Ιζαμπώ του Τερζάκη. Υπέροχο.


Τι μου θύμισες! Τον Τερζάκη τον γνώρισα μέσα από την εκπομπή Ραδιοφωνική Βιβλιοθήκη, κάπου γύρω στο 1968, υποθέτω, εκπομπή που την άκουγα ξαπλωμένος ήδη στο κρεβάτι, με το φως κλειστό, προτού κοιμηθώ. Διάβαζε μια γυναίκα και έπεσα στο τέλος του 'Ταξιδιού με τον Έσπερο': "Εδώ τελειώνει το ταξίδι με τον Έσπερο..." Μου έκανε πολύ εντύπωση, αλλά ήμουν ακόμα πολύ μικρός. Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα, θυμούμενος ακόμα αυτή τη φράση και το όνομα του συγγραφέα, πήγα κι αγόρασα το βιβλίο και από κει και πέρα ο Τερζάκης έγινε ο συγγραφέας της πρώιμης εφηβείας μου. Κάποια στιγμή έφτασα και στην Πριγκιπέσα Ιζαμπώ, και στις καταπληκτικές σελίδες για τις καμπάνες του Μονσαλβάτ... Φοβάμαι να το ξαναπιάσω, μήπως η μαγεία της πρώτης ανάγνωσης των 13 χρονών διαλυθεί υπό το κριτικό μάτι των 50...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2009)

Για όσους αγαπάνε τη λογοτεχνία του φανταστικού, ένα πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο που είναι και διαθέσιμο δωρεάν στο διαδίκτυο: Κάτοικος δύο πλανητών. Μιλάει για την Ατλαντίδα, τη σύγχρονη Αμερική, τη μετενσάρκωση και άλλα πάρα πολλά. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι έχει στοιχεία για εφευρέσεις που έγιναν αργότερα.


----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2009)

*Διονύσιος Χαραλάμπους: Μαρτυρίες. Διωγμοί 1942-1945* (Έκδοση Ιεράς Μονής Κοιμήσεως Θεοτόκου Βυτουμά - Καλαμπάκα)

Πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε το 1949 και αναφέρεται στην περιπέτεια του συγγραφέα, ηγουμένου τότε της Μονής Λειμώνος της Μυτιλήνης, στα χέρια των Γερμανών, μετά την καταδίκη του από γερμανικό στρατοδικείο σε 10 χρόνια κάθειρξη για την παροχή ασύλου σε Βρετανό στρατιώτη μέσα στη μονή, το 1942. Μυτιλήνη -> στρατόπ. Παύλου Μελά στη Θεσσαλονίκη -> φυλακές και τέλος στρατόπεδο καταναγκαστικής εργασίας στην Αυστρία, ως τη συνθηκολόγηση της Γερμανίας, το 1945. Πολύ καλή μαρτυρία, από πρώτο χέρι, με τη χαρακτηριστική δε χριστιανική πινελιά.

Ο μετέπειτα μητροπολίτης Τρίκκης και Σταγών Διονύσιος (Χαραλάμπους) συνέγραψε και το εξαιρετικό ανθολόγιο (κείμενα και μετάφραση) "Ανατολικός Ορθόδοξος Μοναχισμός κατά τα πατερικά κείμενα", σε 2 τόμους (έκδοση Ιεράς Μονής Παντοκράτορος Σωτήρος Χριστού Κερκύρας, 2003).

Περισσότερα για τον Διονύσιο εδώ.


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 16, 2009)

*Σωφρόνιος Σαχάρωφ*

Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε τα έργα του Γ. Σωφρονίου από την παρακάτω διεύθυνση:
http://www.box.net/shared/jt26sgnzrv

Επειδή τέτοιου είδους βιβλία δεν πρέπει να έχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 16, 2009)

Τέλειο. Thanks!


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 17, 2009)

[....]
*Τζακ:* Όχι, η Γκουέντολιν είναι μια χαρά. Εκείνη δέχτηκε και αρραβωνιαστήκαμε. Η μάνα της, όμως, είναι ανυπόφορη. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοια μέδουσα! Χωρίς να ξέρω πώς ήταν η Μέδουσα, είμαι σίγουρος πως η λαίδη Μπράκνελ είναι ολόιδια! Κι αυτή είναι τέρας χωρίς μυθολογία πίσω της, άρα χειρότερη. Συγγνώμη, Άλτζυ, που μιλάω έτσι για τη θεία σου.
*Άλτζερνον:* Λέγε όσα θες. Τρελαίνομαι ν' ακούω να βρίζουνε τους συγγενείς μου! Είναι ο μόνος λόγος που με κάνει να τους υποφέρω. Οι συγγενείς είναι πάντα μια βαρετή αγέλη ανθρώπων, που δεν ξέρουν ούτε πώς να ζουν ούτε πότε πρέπει να πεθάνουν.
*Τζακ:* Βλακείες! 
*Άλτζερνον:* Το αντίθετο!
*Τζακ:* Καλά, μη μαλώσουμε και γι' αυτό! Εσύ είσαι έτοιμος να μαλώσεις και για το παραμικρό.
*Άλτζερνον:* Άμα δεν μαλώνουμε, γιατί να συζητάμε;
*Τζακ:* Αν το πίστευα αυτό, θα τίναζα τα μυαλά μου στον αέρα. Λες η Γκουέντολιν να γίνει ίδια με τη μάνα της μετά από 150 χρόνια; 
*Άλτζερνον:* Όλες οι γυναίκες γίνονται σαν τις μανάδες τους, κι αυτή είναι η τραγωδία τους. Ενώ κανένας άντρας δεν γίνεται σαν τη μάνα του, κι αυτή είναι η δική του τραγωδία.
*Τζακ:* Αυτό τώρα είναι εξυπνάδα;
*Άλτζερνον: *Είναι φράση σωστά διατυπωμένη. Και τόσο αληθινή όσο κάθε άλλη παρατήρηση για την πολιτισμένη ζωή μας.
*Τζακ:* Σιχαίνομαι θανάσιμα την εξυπνάδα! Σήμερα όλοι είναι έξυπνοι. Όπου και να πας συναντάς έξυπνους ανθρώπους. Το πράγμα έχει καταντήσει δημόσιος κίνδυνος! Ελπίζω και εύχομαι να έχουν μείνει ακόμα μερικοί ηλίθιοι.
*Άλτζερνον:* Έχουν μείνει.
*Τζακ:* Θέλω πολύ να τους γνωρίσω. Και τι συζητάνε;
*Άλτζερνον:* Οι ηλίθιοι; Μα, φυσικά, για τους έξυπνους.
*Τζακ:* Τι ηλίθιοι! [...]

Απόσπασμα από το *"Η σημασία να είσαι σοβαρός"* του Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ, το οποίο διάβασα τελευταία.


----------



## Aeriko (Oct 17, 2009)

Ξεκίνησα προχτές το _Χαμένο Σύμβολο_, το καινούργιο βιβλίο του Dan Brown. Μοιάζει πολύ με το _Angels and Demons_, νομίζω όμως ότι ο _Κώδικας _ήταν πολύ καλύτερος. Όπως και να 'χει, το βιβλίο "ρουφιέται", δεν μπορείς να το αφήσεις κάτω (έτσι με τρώει η μαύρη νύχτα διαβάζοντας ;) ), ο άνθρωπος "έχει πένα", δεν είναι τυχαία ένας από τους πιο πολυδιαβασμένους σύγχρονους συγγραφείς.

Και μια πληροφορία, την τελευταία φορά που ψώνισα βιβλία από το εξωτερικό, τα παρήγγειλα από εδώ
http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/
με δωρεάν αποστολή. Το πιο ωραίο είναι ότι ήρθαν μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα. 
Δεν έχω λόγο να κάνω διαφήμιση, απλά με βόλεψε και το συνιστώ ;)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 17, 2009)

off topic, με αφορμή το προηγούμενο: από αυτό το site ψώνισα φέτος τα ξενόγλωσσα βιβλία των παιδιών για το φροντιστήριο και για τη μουσική, στη μισή τιμή! Η κοροϊδία που γίνεται σε αυτά τα προϊόντα στην Ελλάδα, είναι απίστευτη!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Η κοροϊδία που γίνεται σε αυτά τα προϊόντα στην Ελλάδα, είναι απίστευτη!


Εκδοση απόφασης της Επιτροπής Ανταγωνισμού κατόπιν της καταγγελίας της εταιρείας «ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΦΛΩΡΑΣ KOSMOS - ΜΑΡΙΑ ΦΛΩΡΑ Ε.Π.Ε.» κατά της εταιρείας «ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ» Α.Ε. ΕΚΔΟΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΥ και της αυτεπάγγελτης έρευνας της Γενικής Δ/νσης Ανταγωνισμού και στην εταιρεία ΕΥΣΤΑΘΙΑΔΗΣ GROUP ΑΕ, για παράβαση των άρθρων 1 και 2 του ν. 703/77, όπως ισχύει και των άρθρων 81 και 82 ΣΕΚ
Υπάρχει και ο αντίλογος από τις δύο εταιρείες, αλλά τις σχετικές ανακοινώσεις τις έχω στο γραφείο μου, οπότε θα τις βάλω από βδομάδα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, Aeriko και Elsa, για την πληροφορία! 
Μόλις τώρα έκανα μια παραγγελία στο Book Depository, αφού διαπίστωσα ότι στο amazon.co.uk η ίδια παραγγελία θα στοίχιζε 23% περισσότερα. 
Σας οφείλω κέρασμα, λοιπόν... :)
Όσο για τις τιμές ξενόγλωσσων βιβλίων στην Ελλάδα, πού να δείτε τι γίνεται στην επαρχία! Εδώ π.χ. τα ξενόγλωσσα (και όχι μόνο) στοιχίζουν γύρω στα 10 ευρώ παραπάνω απ' ό,τι στην Αθήνα (όπου ήδη μας γδέρνουν, ειδικά στα σχολικά βιβλία) - μια διαφορά που κλιμακώνεται ανάλογα με το βιβλίο και την "τιμή πρωτεύουσας" - και όταν ρώτησα γιατί, μου είπαν ότι είναι και το κόστος αποστολής που επιβαρύνει την τιμή. Και σκέφτομαι: Με δουλεύετε, ρε παιδιά; Αφού έρχονται με μεταφορική που χρεώνει ελάχιστα! 
Δεδομένου ότι το κόστος μετάβασης επιβάτη για την ίδια διαδρομή με το υπεραστικό λεωφορείο είναι 22 ευρώ, φαντάζομαι δύο βιβλία καθισμένα σε μια θέση λεωφορείου να ταξιδεύουν αμέριμνα προς τον προορισμό τους, χαζεύοντας τη διαδρομή!  






Καλά που υπάρχει και το διαδίκτυο, γιατί από αποκέντρωση χορτάσαμε!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2009)

Aeriko said:


> Και μια πληροφορία, την τελευταία φορά που ψώνισα βιβλία από το εξωτερικό, τα παρήγγειλα από εδώ
> http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/
> με δωρεάν αποστολή. Το πιο ωραίο είναι ότι ήρθαν μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα.
> Δεν έχω λόγο να κάνω διαφήμιση, απλά με βόλεψε και το συνιστώ ;)


Κι εγώ ψωνίζω από ένα ανάλογο αγγλικό μαγαζί, χωρίς έξοδα αποστολής. το www.play.com, και τα βιβλία έρχονται σε λίγες μέρες. Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχουν ανοίξει κι άλλη μια δυνατότητα, να ψωνίσεις σε ακόμα χαμηλότερες τιμές από συμβεβλημένα μ' αυτούς διαδικτυακά μαγαζιά, όπως έχει και το Amazon.

Αλλά το δικό μου δεν έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα που έχει το δικό σας. Έχω χαζέψει μ' αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2009)

Έκανα μια διαπίστωση όμως, το δικό μου μαγαζί μάλλον είναι πιο φτηνό από το Book Depository. Έκανα σύγκριση σε ένα βιβλίο, το Guinness Book of Records 2010. Η τιμή είναι στο Play.com 12.99, ενώ στο άλλο 15.43. Κάντε μια σύγκριση και σ' αυτά που αγοράσατε εσείς.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 17, 2009)

@Daeman: Κι εδώ στην Αθήνα υπάρχουν διαφορές στα ξενόγλωσσα. Ο Φλωράς ας πούμε τα έχει φτηνότερα αλλά το βιβλιοπωλείο της γειτονιάς μου κάνει 10% έκπτωση και μου ερχόταν το ίδιο. Όταν όμως από το bookdepository τα παίρνω στη μισή τιμή... θα ζήσω στο εξής με τις ενοχές οτι δεν ενισχύω το συνοικιακό μαγαζί.

Μπήκες εδώ, να δεις live τι αγοράζεται σε όλο τον κόσμο από το site; :)
edit: τώρα είδα οτι το έβαλε και η Αλεξάνδρα.

@Αλεξάνδρα: Τσέκαρα 3-4 βιβλία και διαπιστώνω το αντίθετο!


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2009)

Ενδεικτικά, τρία βιβλία (ακριβώς οι ίδιες εκδόσεις και στα τρία βιβλιοπωλεία):
Amazon.co.uk: 34,78 €
Book Depository: 28,00 €
play.com: 23,50 €

@Αλεξάνδρα: Το κέρασμα το έχασες, γιατί δεν το πόσταρες νωρίτερα...

@Έλσα: Μετά από λίγο σε ζαλίζει, βέβαια, αλλά έχει πλάκα ο χάρτης! 
Άσε, αυτό έλεγα κι εγώ, να ενισχύω την τοπική αγορά, αλλά καταλήγω τελικά ότι αν αντιμετωπίζουν έτσι τον πελάτη, είναι άξιοι της μοίρας τους. Εκτός αυτού, όταν ο βιβλιοπώλης είναι μπακάλης, χωρίς καν να ξέρει τι πουλάει, να τον βράσω! Μικρές διαφορές, γύρω στο 10%, κατά περίπτωση τις δικαιολογώ, αλλά όχι να μας παίρνουν και το σκαλπ...

Edit: Α, ναι, για χρόνους αποστολής: amazon.co.uk -> 6 μέρες, amazon.com -> 35 μέρες, με κανονικό ταχυδρομείο και τα δυο. Γι' αυτό λένε οι Αμερικανοί το ταχυδρομείο τους snail mail.


----------



## Aeriko (Oct 17, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Έκανα μια διαπίστωση όμως, το δικό μου μαγαζί μάλλον είναι πιο φτηνό από το Book Depository. Έκανα σύγκριση σε ένα βιβλίο, το Guinness Book of Records 2010. Η τιμή είναι στο Play.com 12.99, ενώ στο άλλο 15.43. Κάντε μια σύγκριση και σ' αυτά που αγοράσατε εσείς.



Μάλλον εξαρτάται από το βιβλίο. Κάποια ήταν οριακά πιο φθηνά στο Book Depository, κάποια οριακά πιο ακριβά. Συνολικά, οριακά πιο φθηνά στο Book Depository. Πάντως, χαίρομαι που έχουμε τώρα δυο μαγαζιά για να μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε τιμές :)


----------



## Aeriko (Oct 17, 2009)

daeman said:


> Άσε, αυτό έλεγα κι εγώ, να ενισχύω την τοπική αγορά, αλλά καταλήγω τελικά ότι αν αντιμετωπίζουν έτσι τον πελάτη, είναι άξιοι της μοίρας τους. Εκτός αυτού, όταν ο βιβλιοπώλης είναι μπακάλης, χωρίς καν να ξέρει τι πουλάει, να τον βράσω! Μικρές διαφορές, γύρω στο 10%, κατά περίπτωση τις δικαιολογώ, αλλά όχι να μας παίρνουν και το σκαλπ...



Εδώ στο νησί ψάχνεις με το τουφέκι να βρεις βιβλίο (λογοτεχνικό εννοώ) κάτω από 25 ευρώ. 
Επίσης, δεν μπορώ να μην σχολιάσω το γεγονός ότι στην Ελλάδα τα βιβλία μας είναι πανάκριβα (λόγω έκδοσης). Το βιβλίο στη χώρα μας έχει γίνει είδος πολυτελείας, με ακριβά υλικά και ακριβές παραγωγές. Θυμάμαι ότι όταν πρωτοπήγα σε βιβλιοπωλείο στη Γαλλία έπαθα σοκ με την "προχειρότητα" των βιβλίων τους - μικρό μέγεθος, λεπτό και ελαφρύ, "γρέτζο" χαρτί (αλλά στα 8 ευρώ). Μετά κατάλαβα ότι η ποιότητα αυτή της έκδοσης κάνει προσιτό στον αναγνώστη τον (απείρως σημαντικότερο) πολιτισμό που μεταφέρουν τα βιβλία. Ενώ στη χώρα μας τα βιβλία έχουν σχεδόν εκθετική αξία, λες και προορίζονται για τη βιτρίνα. Το Χαμένο Σύμβολο στην αγγλική του έκδοση το αγόρασα 14 ευρώ με hardcover. Ο Λιβάνης διαφημίζει την ελληνική έκδοση στα 24 ευρώ. Στα βιβλιοπωλεία (επαρχιακά και μη) φαντάζεστε πού θα φτάσει η τιμή...


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 17, 2009)

daeman said:


> Edit: Α, ναι, για χρόνους αποστολής: amazon.co.uk -> 6 μέρες, amazon.com -> 35 μέρες, με κανονικό ταχυδρομείο και τα δυο. Γι' αυτό λένε οι Αμερικανοί το ταχυδρομείο τους snail mail.



Στο amazon.com αυτό το λένε για να είναι 100% σίγουροι ότι δεν καθυστερούν. Έχω στείλει πολλές φορές βιβλία στην Αθήνα και δεν θυμάμαι να τους πήρε ποτέ πάνω από 2 βδομάδες σύνολο. 

Βέβαια το amazon.com έχει δωρεάν ταχυδρομικά μόνο εντός των ΗΠΑ, αλλά αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τα bargain prices τους ορισμένες φορές είναι σε %70 έκπτωση (ή ότι τα τεχνικά εγχειρίδια είναι συνήθως πανάκριβα, οπότε και μία έκπτωση %30 που είναι πιο συνηθισμένη έχει συνέπειες) πάλι αξίζει, ανά την περίπτωση.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2009)

@agezerlis:
Χαίρομαι για την πληροφορία γιατί το δοκίμασα δυο τρεις φορές (χρόνια πριν) κι επειδή έκαναν 30-35 μέρες να έρθουν τα βιβλία, δεν ξαναγόρασα από κει, παρά μόνο βιβλία που ήθελα να χαρίσω σε κολλητό φίλο στις ΗΠΑ. Τώρα που γύρισε κι αυτός, έχει αραχνιάσει ο λογαριασμός μου στο αμερικανικό Άμαζον· τα περισσότερα βιβλία που θέλω τα βρίσκω στο αγγλικό. Αφού το λες, θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω. 
Κι έχεις δίκιο, οι προσφορές τους είναι συχνά άπαιχτες.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2009)

Στην Ελάδα η φτηνή έκδοση είναι για Αρλεκιν και συναφή. Όοι άλλοι σε τυφλώνουν με το φανταιζί χαρτί και το πολυτελές στήσιμο του βιβλίου και χρεώνουν ενα σωρό λεφτά. Ίσως γιατι στην Ελλάδα η αναγνωση είναι σπορ μικρό κύκλο.


----------



## ikoukia (Oct 17, 2009)

Το τελευταίο βιβλίο που διάβασα ήταν Η Τελευταία Διάλεξη του Ράντυ Πάους (εκδ. Πατάκη) και το βρήκα εξαιρετικό! Είναι απλά γραμμένο αλλά με πολλή αγάπη και κοιτάει την αλήθεια στα μάτια. Για όποιον βαριέται να διαβάσει ή αν θέλει να δει και το βίντεο ως συμπλήρωμα, υπάρχει ολόκληρη η διάλεξη εδώ:


----------



## Naerdiel (Oct 18, 2009)

The Raven- Edgar Allan Poe. 

Βασικά, το ξαναματαχιλιοστηφοροδιαβάζω. Διάβασα το αγγλικό και μετά πάλεψα στο διαολοδίκτυο να βρω κάποια απόδοση στα Ελληνικά της προκοπής. Όπως είπα κ του ζαζ σας, το εγχείρημα του κυρίου Oυράνη το βρήκα παντελώς απαράδεκτο ( κ θα πει κάποιος από εδώ ίσως, και ποια είσαι εσύ μανίτσα μου να κρίνεις τη δουλειά ενός ειδικού στη μετάφραση;;; Σωστά. Είμαι απλά μία άσχετη με τα μεταφραστικά που έτυχε να ταξιδέψει σε ζοφερά μονοπάτια με την αγγλική βερζιόν και να παει μέχρι τα Σούργελα..ε..Σούρμενα ήθελα να πω, με την ελληνική απόδοση του Ουράνη. Αυτά.)


----------



## crystal (Nov 17, 2009)

Μόλις τέλειωσα το _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ του Stieg Larsson (το πρώτο μέρος της τριλογίας Millenium). Εντάξει, δεν είναι αριστούργημα της παγκόσμιας λογοτεχνίας, αλλά με καθήλωσε. :)
Την πάτησα, πάντως: κατά την πάγια τακτική μου δεν διάβασα κανένα spoiler και το ξεκίνησα γνωρίζοντας τα βασικά για την πλοκή (ένα κορίτσι εξαφανίστηκε, ο θείος της εξακολουθεί να ψάχνει πενήντα χρόνια μετά). Για να μη μου χαλάσει την απόλαυση, τρομάρα μου. Γύρω στα μισά που άρχισε να αποκαλύπτεται το νοσηρό της υπόθεσης, εκεί να δείτε πόσο απολαυστική ήταν η έκπληξη.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 17, 2009)

Και η ταινία ήταν φοβερή!! Εξαιτίας της αγόρασα το δεύτερο βιβλίο της τριλογίας (το οποίο δεν έχω αρχίσει ακόμα).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2009)

Αχ, μην πείτε άλλα, θέλω να πάω να τη δω! Προς το παρόν, με νύχια και με δόντια ακολουθώ την τακτική της Κρύσταλ :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 3, 2009)

Χιλιάδες αγγλόφωνα ebooks σας περιμένουν να τα κατεβάσετε δωρεάν (και νόμιμα) ΕΔΩ.
Το προτιμώ αυτό το site και για αγορές, αλλά τώρα το αφεντικό τρελάθηκε και χαρίζει.


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2009)

LibraryThing. A community of 900,000 book lovers. Ενδιαφέρον μού φαίνεται. Το 'χει δοκιμάσει καμιά/κανείς σας;


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Χιλιάδες αγγλόφωνα ebooks σας περιμένουν να τα κατεβάσετε δωρεάν (και νόμιμα) ΕΔΩ.
> Το προτιμώ αυτό το site και για αγορές, αλλά τώρα το αφεντικό τρελάθηκε και χαρίζει.


 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Lexoplast! 
Κι εγώ άρχισα να αγοράζω από εκεί, μετά την προτροπή της Aeriko στο #64 παραπάνω, φτηνότερα από το amazon και με χρόνο παράδοσης στην πόρτα μου 5 μέρες μόνο. Δεν ξέρω αν το αφεντικό τρελάθηκε ή αποφάσισε να μας γλυκάνει εν όψει της έναρξης πώλησης ebooks από το μαγαζί του, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο. Σπεύσατε!

@Costas: είχα γραφτεί στο LibraryThing, όταν ασχολήθηκα για λίγο με το φέισμπουκ (υπήρχε εκεί ως εφαρμογίδιο), αλλά δεν είχα προλάβει να το ψάξω, παρότι μου φάνηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Ελπίζω τώρα τις γιορτές να τα καταφέρω. Αν ναι, θα σε ενημερώσω, αλλά μην το δέσεις κόμπο... Η αβατάρα μου τα λέει όλα για την κατάστασή μου αυτό τον καιρό...


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2009)

Από τις πιο ωραίες αβατάρες· μου θυμίζει δε το Dogville του Λαρς φον Τρίερ!


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2009)

Μόλις ξεκίνησα το Logicomix στην αγγλική έκδοση και άμα παει έτσι μεχρι το τέλος, παμε πολύ πολύ καλα.


----------



## Philip (Dec 15, 2009)

Πρόσφατα τελείωσα το Deaf Sentence του David Lodge. Η αφιέρωση αρχίζει έτσι: "Conscious that this novel, from its English title onwards, presents special problems for translators, I dedicate it to all those who, over many years, have applied their skills to the translation of my work into various languages ..."

Παίζει συνέχεια με τα deaf - death: "deaf, where is thy sting"; etc.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2009)

Philip said:


> Πρόσφατα τελείωσα το Deaf Sentence του David Lodge. Η αφιέρωση αρχίζει έτσι: "Conscious that this novel, from its English title onwards, presents special problems for translators, I dedicate it to all those who, over many years, have applied their skills to the translation of my work into various languages ..."



Δεν έχει ατυχήσει μεταφραστικά ο Λοτζ στην Ελλάδα (μεταγραφικά μόνο: το _David_ έχει γίνει _Νταίηβιντ_, _Ντέηβιντ_ και _Ντέιβιντ_ :) ), και το εννοώ με την ποσοτική έννοια μια και για την ποιοτική δεν μπορώ να έχω άποψη: έχουν μεταφραστεί όλα σχεδόν τα μυθιστορήματά του μετά το _Changing Places_, τα περισσότερα σε εκδόσεις Bell. Αυτή τη φορά, ωστόσο, η επιλογή του να κάνει αυτά τα λογοπαίγνια μπορεί να αποτελέσει τη... φανατική καταδίκη του μυθιστορήματος.


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2009)

Απλά, δυο άρθρα της Wikipedia *(donate!)*:

Positive psychology
Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi
Στο δεύτερο λινκ έχει ένα ωραίο σχεδιάγραμμα (imagemap) περί flow (ροής), έννοιας που επεξεργάστηκε ο...Τσίκσεντμιχαϊ (για να σας φύγει η περιέργεια...). Δυστυχώς, είναι imagemap και δεν ξέρω καθόλου να το κατεβάσω και να σας το δείξω.

Και βέβαια, έφτασα εκεί απλά ψάχνοντας στο Forvo την προφορά του Mihaly.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2009)

Costas said:


> Και βέβαια, έφτασα εκεί απλά ψάχνοντας στο Forvo την προφορά του Mihaly.


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4869 :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2009)

Είναι αυτό που λέμε _it's in the air_， Ζαζ... Έλα όμως που εγώ εκείνες τις μέρες ήμουν ως το λαιμό με τους Χίτλερ, Χίμλερ, Χάυντριχ και λοιπούς θετικούς ψυχολόγους...


----------



## crystal (Aug 1, 2010)

Την *Αηδονόπιτα *του Ισίδωρου Ζουργού.

_Η περιήγηση ενός Αμερικανού φιλέλληνα στον κόσμο της Ελληνικής Επανάστασης του 1821 και η μανική του προσήλωση στον αγώνα των λαών ενάντια στην απολυταρχία δίνουν αφορμή να ξεδιπλωθούν πέντε χρόνια πολέμου και ονείρων, από τον ξεσηκωμό της Μακεδονίας ως τα βουνά του Ασπροπόταμου, της Ρούμελης κι από κει στο έγκλειστο Μεσολόγγι. 
Η "Αηδονόπιτα" είναι ένα μυθιστόρημα μιας μεγάλης περιπέτειας, που στις σελίδες του συναντάμε τον Ιωάννη Παπάφη, τον Κασομούλη, οπλαρχηγούς της Ρούμελης και του Ολύμπου, τον Μπάιρον, ακόμα και τον Ανώνυμο, τον συγγραφέα της "Ελληνικής Νομαρχίας". 
Είναι ένα βιβλίο στραμμένο στον αγώνα του ανθρώπου για ελευθερία και αυτοδιάθεση, μα πιο πολύ στο ζεστό κουκούλι του έρωτα, που είναι ο δρόμος και ο βατήρας της άλλης ελευθερίας, της υπαρκτικής. Όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν στις ατραπούς μεγάλων ταξιδιών, καθώς η ανθρώπινη μοίρα, δεμένη πισθάγκωνα στο μεσιανό κατάρτι, χαρτογραφεί με το βλέμμα της τα έσχατα του ωκεανού._

Εκφραστικά νομίζω ότι ο συγγραφέας επαναλαμβάνονταν κάπως (πρέπει να συνάντησα τουλάχιστον πέντε φορές τη φράση "στους ντόκους της Βοστόνης") και το τέλος μού φάνηκε κάπως αφύσικο και ξεκομμένο απ' τις προηγούμενες 550 σελίδες, αλλά παρόλα αυτά μου άρεσε πολύ. Γιατί; Δεν ξέρω. Ίσως επειδή φώτιζε μια πτυχή της ιστορίας για την οποία εγώ δεν είχα διαβάσει ποτέ τίποτα (η Μακεδονία το 1821), ίσως επειδή η αφήγηση για το Μεσολόγγι και την έξοδο ήταν συναρπαστική, ίσως επειδή τελικά είναι ένα βιβλίο για τις ανθρώπινες χίμαιρες... Πάντως, με καθήλωσε. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2010)

Διάβασα το _Πόρτο Λεόνε_ του Λευτέρη Καπώνη. Σύμφωνα με το διαφημιστικό του:

_Το Πόρτο Λεόνε είναι ένα μυθιστόρημα για τον Πειραιά, για την ανδρική φιλία, για ένα μεγάλο έρωτα, για τον ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟ. Η ιστορία ξεκινάει το 1965 και τελειώνει το 2005. Πέντε φίλοι που ξεκίνησαν μαζί έξω από τις αλάνες του Καραϊσκάκη. Πάλεψαν, αγωνίστηκαν να βρουν το δρόμο τους στη ζωή. Άλλοι έφτασαν ψηλά, άλλοι δεν τα κατάφεραν. Όμως το Καραϊσκάκη ήταν πάντα εκεί, να τους ενώνει μέχρι το τέλος.
_

Επιπλέον, είναι ένα μυθιστόρημα γραμμένο σαν τηλεοπτικό σίριαλ, με μικρά σύντομα επεισόδια (πολλά από αυτά θυμίζουν κλισέ ελληνικές ταινίες των 60s και 70s). Από τα κεφάλαια θα μπορούσαν να ξεπηδήσουν πολλά ανεξάρτητα ιστορήματα.

Ιδανικό βιβλίο για δώρο σε Πειραιιώτες, γαύρους (που θα έχουν μπόλικο ελευθερο χρόνο τις Τριτοτετάρτες της φετινής σεζόν ), fifty something --που δεν βλάφτει να έχουν παίξει και λίγη μπαλίτσα πιτσιρικάδες, να έχουν τρέξει σε καμιά διαδήλωση, να έχουν βιωματικές εικόνες από μεγάλα ματς στο Καραϊσκάκη, τέτοιες σαχλαμαρίτσες.

Και για να μην ξεχνάμε και την επαγγελματική διαστροφή, ενώ γενικά η εικόνα του βιβλίου είναι αρκετά προσεγμένη, ένα απίστευτο λάθος (ιδιαίτερα σε βιβλίο για τον Πειραιά) στη σελ. 296:



> Ο Βαγγέλης άνοιξε το ραδιόφωνο και ακούστηκε η φωνή του Μπιθικώτση: «Αποβραδίς ξεκίνησα με έναν παλιό μου φίλο, για το Χατζηκυριάκειο και για τον Άγιο Μύλο. [sic]»



Όχι και Μύλο τον άγιο Νείλο παιδιά! Έλεος!


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 12, 2010)

Η Ρωσίδα Καλλονή του Βλάντιμιρ Ναμπόκοφ

Όλα τα διηγήματα του Τρούμαν Καπότε 

Τα Γενέθλια του Κόσμου και Άλλες Ιστορίες της Ούρσουλα Λε Γκεν


Εξαιρετικά και τα τρία!


----------



## Earion (Aug 12, 2010)

Έχεις προσέξει, Δόκτορα, ότι αυτό που γνωρίσαμε ως "Καραϊσκάκη" (στη γενική), δηλαδή (ολόκληρο) "Στάδιο Γ. Καραϊσκάκη", σήμερα λέγεται "Γήπεδο Γεώργιος Καραϊσκάκης";

Και ότι γενικότερα αυξάνονται στις μέρες μας οι περιπτώσεις ονομασίας κτηρίων, εγκαταστάσεων κλπ. στην ονομαστική;

Εγώ χρονολογώ τη στροφή από την εποχή που η Λεωφόρος ονομάστηκε "Γήπεδο Απόστολος Νικολαΐδης". Μέχρι τότε επώνυμα στην ονομαστική ήξερα ότι ήταν τα πλοία (Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος, Βιτζέντζος Κορνάρος, θεόφιλος, Κολοκοτρώνης, Μιαούλης κλπ.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία: θαύμαζα χτες ένα ξενοδοχείο του Λονδίνου, το Sanderson. Αν αναφερόμουν σ' αυτό στα αγγλικά, θα έλεγα Sanderson Hotel ή the Sanderson. Όχι σκέτο Sanderson. Και όμως δεν ξέρετε πόσες φορές έπεσα πάνω σ' ένα σκέτο Sanderson λες και μιλούσαν για άνθρωπο ή, ας πούμε, συνοικία. Να, δείτε παραδείγματα:

Sanderson is an extraordinary "Urban Spa" that ...
The Mad Hatters afternoon tea at Sanderson is available daily...
Sanderson is now our first choice when in London...

Μεγαλωμένος ανάμεσα σε The Ritz, The Savoy, The Carlton, δυσκολεύομαι με αυτά τα μεταμοντέρνα :). Εντυπωσιακό πάντως το Σάντερσον: με τα χεράκια του Φιλίπ Σταρκ.

Για να έρθω στα ίσια μου




Α, ναι, και διάβασα το _Parrot and Olivier in America_ του Πίτερ Κάρεϊ (για να μη λέτε ότι είμαι εντελώς εκτός θέματος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2010)

Earion said:


> Έχεις προσέξει, Δόκτορα, ότι αυτό που γνωρίσαμε ως "Καραϊσκάκη" (στη γενική), δηλαδή (ολόκληρο) "Στάδιο Γ. Καραϊσκάκη", σήμερα λέγεται "Γήπεδο Γεώργιος Καραϊσκάκης";
> 
> Και ότι γενικότερα αυξάνονται στις μέρες μας οι περιπτώσεις ονομασίας κτηρίων, εγκαταστάσεων κλπ. στην ονομαστική;
> 
> Εγώ χρονολογώ τη στροφή από την εποχή που η Λεωφόρος ονομάστηκε "Γήπεδο Απόστολος Νικολαΐδης". Μέχρι τότε επώνυμα στην ονομαστική ήξερα ότι ήταν τα πλοία (Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος, Βιτζέντζος Κορνάρος, θεόφιλος, Κολοκοτρώνης, Μιαούλης κλπ.)



Εγώ πάντως, Ποδηλατοδρόμιο το έμαθα (στα «βαφτίσια» μου ήμουν τριών χρονών και μεγάλος αντίπαλος η Μίλαν... Πρωτογενείς αναμνήσεις έχω όμως από μερικά χρόνια αργότερα...)  

Οι γενικές νομίζω ότι έχουν πέσει σε γενικότερη  δυσμένεια... «Γήπεδο» λέγεται σήμερα επειδή, λέει, στάδια είναι αυτά που έχουν στίβο γύρω από το τερέν...


----------



## crystal (Feb 15, 2011)

Μαζεμένα κι ανάκατα:
Μόλις τελείωσα τον _Φρόιντ στο Μανχάταν_. Διαβάζεται γρήγορα (400 σελίδες έφυγαν σε δυο μέρες), η μετάφραση αρκετά καλή, αλλά για αστυνομικό κάπου έχανε. 
Μου άρεσε ο _Υπερσυντέλικος_ του Χωμενίδη, πολύ καλό το _Σπίτι και το κελί_, αλλά απόλαυσα ιδιαίτερα τη γραφή του στα _Λόγια φτερά_.
Ξεκίνησα το _Eat, pray, love_, αλλά το βαρέθηκα από το πρώτο κεφάλαιο.
Μου άρεσε πολύ η _Ψίχα εκείνου του καλοκαιριού_ του Ζουργού.
Κι ένας καημός: η Άλκη Ζέη ήταν από τις αγαπημένες μου συγγραφείς όταν ήμουν μικρή - εκείνο το _Καπλάνι της βιτρίνας_ πρέπει να το είχα μάθει σχεδόν απέξω. Όταν έπεσε λοιπόν στα χέρια μου τα Χριστούγεννα το τελευταίο της βιβλίο, τα _Σπανιόλικα παπούτσια_, το αγόρασα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Απογοήτευση. Όλο το αυτοβιογραφικό κομμάτι μού φάνηκε ένα ανελέητο namedropping, σε σημείο που με ενόχλησε πολύ. Μόνο στις δύο τελευταίες ιστορίες, που δεν αφορούν τη ζωή της κι η αφήγηση γίνεται σε τρίτο πρόσωπο, ξαναβρίσκει τον παλιό καλό εαυτό της.
Τώρα έχω πέσει στο _Αντίο Βερολίνο_ του Κρίστοφερ Ίσεργουντ, και μέχρι τώρα πάει πολύ καλά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2011)

Όπως ήταν μάλλον αναμενόμενο, αγόρασα και διάβασα το βιβλίο του* Θανάση Σκρουμπέλου* Οι κόκκινοι βαρκάρηδες χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει κριτικές, χωρίς να ξέρω για τι πρόκειται, απλώς παρασυρμένος από την εικόνα στο εξώφυλλο.

Παρά τα φαινόμενα, το βιβλίο είναι πολύ ευχάριστο ανάγνωσμα *και* για φιλάθλους παναθηναϊκών φρονημάτων (καθώς μεγάλο μέρος του περιστρέφεται γύρω από το φημισμένο 8-2 --και όχι 8-1 όπως εσφαλμένα αναφέρεται κάπου μέσα στο βιβλίο). Επίσης, ο χαρακτηρισμός «συνταρακτικό» (βλ. περίληψη στη Βιβλιονέτ) είναι μάλλον παράταιρος.

Είναι όμως πολλαπλά ενδιαφέρον τόσο για το κοινωνικο περιβάλλον της εποχής, που παρουσιάζεται αρκετά καλά στον περιορισμένο χώρο ενός μυθιστορήματος, όσο και ...λεξιλογικά, πχ. εδώ ή εδώ κι εδώ.


----------



## crystal (May 10, 2011)

Μόλις τελείωσα το τελευταίο του 'Εκο, το "Κοιμητήριο της Πράγας". Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ, για την ακρίβεια περισσότερο κι από το Ρόδο κι από το Εκκρεμές που είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα (τη βασίλισσα Λοάνα δεν τη συζητάω καν). Στην αρχή κυλάει αργά, αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν μπορούσα να το αφήσω από τα χέρια μου.
Η μετάφραση εξαιρετική ως συνήθως, η Έφη Καλλιφατίδη μεταφράζει χρόνια τον Έκο και νιώθεις πραγματικά ότι τον διαβάζεις στο πρωτότυπο: ύφος, χιούμορ, γραφή, είναι όλα αποτυπωμένα στη μετάφραση και αναγνωρίσιμα από τα προηγούμενα έργα του. Το απόλαυσα πραγματικά. :)


----------



## Marinos (May 10, 2011)

Η μετάφραση έχει όμως κάποια σκοτεινά σημεία.


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2011)

Ο σύγχρονος κόσμος, που περηφανεύεται για την πλήρη χειραφέτηση του ατόμου, επέτρεψε να καταρρεύσει σταδιακά η τελετουργική παράδοση. Ταυτόχρονα, εξόρισε τον θάνατο στις εσχατιές της ύπαρξης και της συνείδησης. Καθώς όμως εκφυλίζεται η ιδεαλιστική παράδοση, ξεπηδούν άγρια και καταστροφικά οι μυστικές εταιρείες, η εκστατική συμπεριφορά, το πάθος για βία και για θάνατο εν μέσω ορθολογικών φαινομενικά δομών. Με τεχνητό τρόπο δεν δημιουργείται τελετουργία, και πολύ λιγότερο διαφυλάσσεται ο υπερβατικός προσανατολισμός της, ο οποίος δεν καλύπτεται πια από το πέπλο του άγνωστου και του μυστηριώδους. Το ιδεώδες μιας καινούργιας ανθρωπότητας απαλλαγμένης από τη βία αποτελεί ελπιδοφόρα διαμαρτυρία ενάντια στην παράδοση της βίας και του άγχους. Είναι δύσκολο όμως να προβλέψει κανείς με ποιον τρόπο μπορεί να τιθασευτεί η ατομική, εγωκεντρική νοημοσύνη και να τεθεί στην υπηρεσία της συλλογικής ανάγκης, έτσι ώστε να καταστεί δυνατή η επιβίωση της ανθρωπότητας πέρα από το χάσμα των γενεών. Στο τέλος θα επικρατήσουν πιθανώς κοινωνικές μορφές όπου η αρχαϊκή ψυχοσύνθεση του ανθρώπου θα διεκδικεί τα δικαιώματά της. Ας ελπίσουμε μόνον ότι δεν θα αποχαλινωθούν ο πρωτογονισμός και η βία. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, τη γνώση των παραδόσεων που απέδειξαν την αντοχή τους στο παρελθόν και έτσι επιβίωσαν κατά τα διάφορα πειράματα της ανθρώπινης εξέλιξης δεν πρέπει να τη χάσουμε καθώς βαδίζουμε με πειράματα προς ένα αβέβαιο μέλλον.

Walter Burkert, _Homo Necans. Ανθρωπολογική προσέγγιση στη θυσιαστήρια τελετουργία και τους μύθους της Αρχαίας Ελλάδας_ (1972), σ. 519-520, μετάφρ. Βάιος Λιαπής, επιμ. Αναστασία Καραστάθη, εκδ. ΜΙΕΤ, Αθήνα, Ιούλιος 2011.

1972. Πίσω του το κίνημα εναντίον του πολέμου στο Βιετνάμ και η σφαγή, μεταξύ άλλων, της παρέας της Σάρον Τέιτ από την 'οικογένεια' τού Τσαρλς Μάνσον (Αύγ. 1969).


----------



## Earion (Jan 12, 2012)

Η σοδειά του 2011 σε βιβλία για τη γλώσσα ή με γενικότερο γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον, θεωρητικό και πρακτικό, δεν ήταν ασήμαντη. Εγώ διάβασα ή αγόρασα μερικά και μου αρέσει η ιδέα να σας παρουσιάσω τρία από αυτά, παρακινώντας και σας όλους να πείτε κι εσείς τα δικά σας.

Λοιπόν: πρώτο βάζω το _Ένα μικρό βιβλίο για τη γλώσσα_ του Ντέιβιντ Κρύσταλ (Εκδόσεις Πατάκη), γιατί εκτός από υψηλού επιπέδου εκλαϊκευτής ο Κρύσταλ είναι και συναρπαστικός αφηγητής. Πολλά και σπουδαία τα θέματα που θίγει, θέματα της άκρας επικαιρότητας, από τα ζητήματα γλωσσογένεσης και κοινωνιογλωσσολογίας έως τις επιδράσεις της τεχνολογίας πάνω σ’ αυτήν. Και, το κυριότερο, τα βλέπει όλα με ματιά ψύχραιμη (στοιχείο απαραίτητο στις μέρες μας), ακόμα και το ακανθώδες θέμα της γλώσσας των sms (ειδικά για το τελευταίο, ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης διαβάζοντάς το θα κάνει αμέσως τις αναπόφευκτες προεκτάσεις στα γκρίκλις). Γλωσσική παρατήρηση: ο Έλληνας μεταφραστής έκανε σπουδαία δουλειά, μετατρέποντας τα παραδείγματα από αγγλικά σε ελληνικά, ή βρίσκοντας εύστοχα το αντίστοιχό τους στη γλώσσα μας.

Επίσης, του δικού μας Νίκου Σαραντάκου, οι _Λέξεις που χάνονται: ένα ταξίδι σε 366 σπάνιες λέξεις_ (Εκδόσεις του Εικοστού Πρώτου). Το φετινό σαραντάκειο πόνημα περιπλανιέται σε όλα τα μήκη και τα πλάτη του διαλεκτικού θησαυρού της νέας ελληνικής και σκαλίζει στα μεγάλα βάθη της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας για λέξεις αθησαύριστες. Μία λέξη για κάθε μέρα του δίσεκτου 2012. Διαβάζετε και σας παίρνει το νου μακριά από τη μουντή καθημερινότητα! Χαιρετήσαμε την έκδοση και από εδώ.

Τέλος, κάτι που κατά τη γνώμη μου αποτελεί (ή θα πρέπει να αποτελεί) το πιο χρήσιμο εργαλείο για ένα μεταφραστή, ένα λεξικό συνωνύμων: το _Λεξικό συνωνύμων και αντωνύμων της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας_ Μπαμπινιώτη (Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας). Διαφημίζεται (και είναι) το μεγαλύτερο σε έκταση στην κατηγορία του, αφού στηρίζεται στον λεξιλογικό πλούτο του μεγάλου λεξικού. Αναλαμβάνει να ξεναγήσει το χρήστη στις ποικίλες υφολογικές και σημασιολογικές πτυχές της χρήσης των συνωνύμων και θα γίνει βοήθημα απαραίτητο για το ευρύ κοινό (εγώ τουλάχιστον προβλέπω έντονη χρήση του στο σχολείο). Σημειώσαμε την παρουσία του και εδώ.

Είπα τρία, αλλά τώρα που τα κοιτάζω βλέπω και ένα άλλο, τέταρτο, τόσο ενδιαφέρον που θεωρώ αμαρτία να κλείσω χωρίς να το μνημονεύσω, γι’ αυτό και ζητώ την υπομονή σας. Είναι ένα λεπτό βιβλιαράκι που δεν έχει καν ως θέμα τη γλώσσα. Λέγεται _Η ρεκλάμα εν Ελλάδι_ (Εκδόσεις Το Πέρασμα) και είναι ανατύπωση (σε σημερινή στοιχειοθεσία) μιας διάλεξης που δόθηκε το 1894 (!) στον Παρνασσό. Ο επιμελητής που το ανακάλυψε, και αξίζει το εύγε γι’ αυτό, το προβάλλει ως το πρώτο κείμενο για την ελληνική διαφήμιση. Και είναι αλήθεια. Ο συγγραφέας του Μιχαήλ (Μίκιος) Λάμπρος, που εκτός από τη διαφήμιση ανακάλυψε και τη θεατρική επιθεώρηση, ανοίγει τα μάτια του στην πραγματικότητα και αντιλαμβάνεται πρώτος την κοινωνική σημασία αυτού του πράγματος («ρεκλάμα» την έλεγαν τότε –να και μια ξενική λέξη που υποχώρησε προς όφελος μιας ελληνικής). Αλιεύοντας από όλες τις πηγές, από τα «κοινωνικά» των εφημερίδων μέχρι τις ταμπέλες των μαγαζιών, επισημαίνει και αναδεικνύει μια ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα ακριβώς τη στιγμή που αυτή δρασκελίζει το κατώφλι, από το ειδυλλιακό περιβάλλον μιας αγροτικής κοινωνίας στο θορυβώδη καταναλωτισμό της βιομηχανικής. Ευθύς εξαρχής παρατηρεί ότι «η ρεκλάμα» αφορά πολλούς τομείς, είναι κοινωνική, επιστημονική, ιατρική, θεατρική, ακόμη και πολιτική! Και την πραγματεύεται με τόση ιλαρότητα που, σας εγγυώμαι, θα τρανταχτείτε στα γέλια, όπως έγινε, κατά τις διαβεβαιώσεις των εφημερίδων, και στη διάλεξη εκείνη του 1894. Θέλετε γλωσσικό διαμαντάκι;

Ο κ. Καμπούρογλους, χειριζόμενος μετά χάριτος τον κάλαμον, παρήγαγεν αληθώς πρωτότυπα *διαφοράκια* (σ. 84-85).​
Όπου «διαφοράκια» ο εξελληνισμός των γαλλικών faits divers.


----------



## sarant (Jan 12, 2012)

Earion, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την τιμητική αναφορά!

Ωστόσο, να πω δυο λόγια για το τελευταίο σου θέμα. Καταρχάς, έχεις δίκιο για τη ρεκλάμα, πολύ περισσότερο που θεωριόταν (π.χ. από τον Τριανταφυλλίδη στην Ξενηλασία ή ισοτέλεια, αν θυμάμαι καλά) λέξη αναντικατάστατη, και είχε δώσει και πολλά παράγωγα (δες Κουμανούδη).

Δεύτερον, για το διαφοράκι. Είναι ακριβώς τα faits divers; Νομίζω ότι τα faits divers είναι ποικίλες ειδήσεις, ενώ τα διαφοράκια είχαν σχολιασμό, ήταν κάτι ανάμεσα σε ειδήσεις και παραπολιτικά σχόλια. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στο "Πλούσιοι και φτωχοί" ο Ξενόπουλος, μιλώντας για τη λογοκρισία και την ελευθεροτυπία επί Γεωργίου Β', λέει ότι άλλοτε η λογοκρισία ήταν ανεκτική και άλλοτε όχι, και ο Πώπος ο Δαγάτορας για ένα διαφοράκι στο οποίο έκανε κριτική στον θρόνο μπήκε φυλακή.


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Réclame (_French_) was reclaimed, και κλάμα οι γαλλομανείς.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2012)

Earion, με έχεις πιάσει στα τρία πρώτα βιβλία σου, μόνο που το _A Little Book of Language_ περιμένει υπομονετικά μέσα στο Kindle να έρθει η σειρά του. Αποκεί μέσα διαβάστηκε, με τεράστια καθυστέρηση, το _Eats Shoots and Leaves_. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, η παρουσία του Kindle αυτούς τους τελευταίους μήνες έχει αναδιαμορφώσει το πρόγραμμα της ανάγνωσης — ανάγνωσης που δυστυχώς γίνεται πια κυρίως στο κρεβάτι και στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή. Στις τελευταίες αποτυχημένες αγορές μου έντυπου βιβλίου ήταν το _London_ του Peter Ackroyd — όχι γιατί δεν είναι καλό, αλλά γιατί γκουμούτσα 850 σελίδων δύσκολα βολεύεται στο κρεβάτι. Θα περιμένω την ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Άλλωστε, αν δεν με καίει το βιβλίο, κριτήριο για την επιλογή του πια είναι η κυκλοφορία του σε έκδοση για Kindle. 

Από την άλλη, το ΛΣΑΝΕΓ έχει ήδη βρει τη θέση του πάνω στο γραφείο, τυλιγμένο στην αγκαλιά του μεγάλου του αδελφού, του ΛΝΕΓ, κάτι σαν σελιδοδείκτης που μετακινείται σε κάθε ξεφύλλισμα του μεγάλου λεξικού. Είναι πολύ χρήσιμο εργαλείο και με κάνει να θέλω να γράψω για τη σχέση μου με τα λεξικά συνωνύμων: σύντομα θα γιορτάσουμε χρυσή επέτειο.

Κοιτάζω το φάκελο του Kindle: δεν έχει πολλά διαβασμένα γλωσσικά βιβλία, αλλά έχει καμιά δεκαριά καλά σε αναμονή. Έχει επίσης έναν Hitchens που διάβασα το καλοκαίρι (_God Is Not Great_) και το _Why People Believe Weird Things_ του Shermer, το βραβευμένο _Sense of an Ending_ του Barnes, πολλά που πιάνω και αφήνω (όπως το _Greek: A History of the Language and Its Speakers_ του Horrocks), κάνα δυο αδιάβαστα του Dawkins, το _Freakonomics_ που με έβαλε να διαβάσω η Αλεξάνδρα και το _23 Things They Don't Tell You About Capitalism_, το _Moveable Feast_ του Χεμινγουέι που διάβασα αφού είδα τον φετινό Γούντι Άλεν, μια αυτοβιογραφία του Στιβ Μάρτιν (μα τι διαβάζω ο άνθρωπος…), μέχρι και ένα βιβλίο για την ποίηση είχα αρχίσει να διαβάζω και το άφησα στη μέση (μου τα κάνει αυτά η ποίηση).

Αλλά αυτές τις μέρες διαβάζω κάτι που είχα υποσχεθεί από τον Σεπτέμβρη να παρουσιάσω και που κάθε τόσο με βάζει στον πειρασμό να αρχίσω να αντιγράφω αποσπάσματα ολόκληρα για να τα σχολιάσουμε: το _Is That A Fish In Your Ear: Translation and the Meaning of Everything_ του David Bellos, θαυμάσιο βιβλίο, ιδιαίτερα για μεταφραστές με κάποια πείρα, αν και το βιβλίο είχε τόσο πολλές βιβλιοπαρουσιάσεις για το ευρύ κοινό που υποψιάζομαι ότι είτε ο Bellos είτε ο εκδότης του έχουν πολύ καλές δημόσιες σχέσεις. Φοβάμαι ότι ο αναγνώστης που δεν έχει μεταφράσει ο ίδιος χάνει τη μισή χαρά του βιβλίου. Άλλο να διαβάζεις απλώς για τα κατορθώματα του Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς και άλλο να έχεις δώσει κι εσύ μάχες με τα φίδια.


----------



## VickyN (Jan 18, 2012)

Τους Ξεριζωμένους. 
Μετά μανίας.
Ενόψει και του σημερινού:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τές-στο-ΕΚΕΜΕΛ&p=128688&viewfull=1#post128688


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 20, 2012)

Με αφορμή το νήμα περί stooges και κωμικών ζευγαριών, θυμήθηκα το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο _The Road to Mars_, του Eric Idle - πανέξυπνο και πολύ καλογραμμένο. Αν το βρείτε πουθενά (γιατί το αγγλικό Amazon το πουλάει πανάκριβα και μόνο σε hardcover), σας το συνιστώ.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)

Πριν από λίγο καιρό ολοκλήρωσα τα βιβλία _Η ταυτότητα των χημικών στοιχείων_ και _Πορτρέτα των χημικών στοιχείων_:








Αμφότερα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα και τα συνιστώ.
.
Επίσης, μόλις ολοκλήρωσα και το βιβλίο _Το μέτρο του κόσμου_ και μ' άρεσε επίσης, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο απ' τον εκδότη — οπότε θα πρέπει να το αναζητήσετε σε βιβλιοθήκη.




.
Αυτό το τελευταίο βιβλίο μου προσφέρει κι ένα καλό μέτρο (no pun intended) σύγκρισης για το βιβλίο που διαβάζω τώρα — και που δεν είναι άλλο από το _Η μέτρηση του κόσμου_:




.
Απ' αυτό το τελευταίο δεν μπόρεσα ν' αντισταθώ και να μη γελάσω με το ακόλουθο απόσπασμα: :laugh:Ο Γκάους, που πριν δεν τον είχε ακούσει προσεκτικά, παρακάλεσε το διπλωμάτη να επαναλάβει το όνομά του.
Ο διπλωμάτης το έκανε με μια υπόκλιση. Και μάλιστα, είναι και αυτός ερευνητής.
Ο Γκάους έσκυψε με περιέργεια προς τα εμπρός.
Μελετά παλιές γλώσσες.
Α, μάλιστα, είπε ο Γκάους.
Αυτό, είπε ο διπλωμάτης, ακούστηκε σαν απογοήτευση.
Γλωσσολογία. Ο Γκάους κούνησε το κεφάλι. Δεν θέλει να επέμβει στα προσωπικά του.
Όχι, όχι. Να του πει ελεύθερα τη γνώμη του.
Ο Γκάους σήκωσε τους ώμους. Αυτά είναι για ανθρώπους που έχουν τη σχολαστικότητα που απαιτούν τα μαθηματικά, αλλά όχι και την ευφυΐα. Για ανθρώπους που ανακαλύπτουν τη δική τους, πενιχρή λογική.​


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2012)

Το Μέτρο του Κόσμου είχα αρχίσει να το διαβάζω αλλά μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι είναι κακομεταφρασμένο και επειδή τα γαλλικά μου δεν είναι τόσο καλά ώστε να κάνω διαβάζοντάς μετάφραση στα γαλλικά στο μυαλό μου για να πιάνω τα νοήματα, με κούραζε και το άφησα. 
Αυτή την εποχή προσπαθώ να διαβάσω το Shock Doctrine της Ναομής Κλάιν, μόνο και μόνο γιατί γυρίζοντας από τη Νότια Αφρική μίλησα με έναν γνωστό μου που είχαμε καιρό να μιλήσουμε και ο διάλογος πήγε ως εξής:
Εγώ: ...Μπλα μπλα και μόλις γύρισα από τη Ν. Αφρική...
Αυτός: Α, ναι; Πώς σου φάνηκε;
Εγώ: Μπλα μπλα ωραία μπλα μπλα, φυσικά είναι αναπτυσσόμενη χώρα και υπάρχει φτώχεια. 
Αυτός: Φτώχεια;
Εγώ: Βεβαίως, πήγα και σε μία παραγκούπολη, δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς βρωμιά. Επιπλέον, δεν υπάρχει δωρεάν παιδεία και υγεία και η δημόσια συγκοινωνία είναι υποτυπώδης. 
Αυτός: Σοβαρά; Δηλαδή καλά τα λέει η Ναόμι Κλάιν. 
Εγώ: Συγγνώμη;
Αυτός: Αν διαβάσεις το Δόγμα του Σοκ, έχει ένα κεφάλαιο για τη Ν. Αφρική κι εξηγεί πως ο Μαντέλα τους κατάστρεψε. 
Εγώ: Ο Μαντέλα τους...;;;
Αυτός: Εφάρμοσε όλες τις νεοφιλελεύθερες οικονομικές θεωρίες και έφερε όλες τις ξένες εταιρίες να καταπατήσουν τα δικαιώματα των εργατών. 
Εγώ: Ρε συ, πρώτα δεν είχαν...
Αυτός: ... η χώρα από πλούσια έγινε τριτοκοσμική...
Εγώ: ... κανένα δικαίωμα οι μαύροι.
Αυτός: Αυτό θέλουν να κάνουν και σ'εμάς εδώ, το λέει η Κλάιν.
Εγώ: Ο Μαντέλα κατάφερε να μη φαγωθούνε μεταξύ τους...
Αυτός: Να πάρεις το βιβλίο να το διαβάσεις, έχει ολόκληρο κεφάλαιο για τη Ν. Αφρική, πως έγινε τριτοκοσμική χώρα χάρη στον Μαντέλα. 
Εγώ: Το απαρτχάιντ το έχεις ακουστά;
Αυτός: Κι έχει κι ένα κεφάλαιο και για τον Καναδά, πώς τη γλύτωσε ο Καναδάς γιατί έγινε λαϊκή εξέγερση [ακολούθησε κήρυγμα περί λαϊκών εξεγέρσεων και ότι δεν υπάρχει οικονομική κρίση, απλώς το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο μας κρύβει τα λεφτά για ιδιοτελείς σκοπούς, συνοδευόμενη από απορία που είπα ότι έχει οικονομική κρίση στην Αγγλία γιατί η Αγγλία έχει ήδη επιτύχει τους νεοφιλελεύθερους στόχους της, εκτός αν έχει κι άλλους υποχθόνιους στόχους]

Μετά από αυτό τον διάλογο πήρα δύο αποφάσεις: η μία ήταν να πάω να ψηφίσω στις εκλογές παρόλο που την ίδια μέρα ταξίδευα προς Λονδίνο, γιατί κάπως έπρεπε να συνεισφέρω να αντισταθμιστεί η ψήφος αυτουνού και των ομοϊδεατών του, κι η άλλη ήταν να διαβάσω το βιβλίο αυτό για να δω με τα μάτια μου που λέει ότι με το απαρτχάιντ πέρναγαν όλοι ζωή και κότα. Δυστυχώς έχω διαβάσει μόνο την εισαγωγή μέχρι τώρα, σκοπεύω όμως να το στρωθώ σύντομα.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Προσπαθώ εδώ και καιρό να αποφασίσω αν θέλω να διαβάσω το βιβλίο της Κλάιν ή να αρκεστώ στη περίληψη της Wikipedia, που φιλοξενεί και τον αντίλογο. Αν θυμάμαι, υπάρχουν πολλά σχόλια και στο Amazon. Πες μου τη γνώμη σου αν φέρεις σε πέρας το εγχείρημα. Εγώ μπορεί να περιοριστώ τώρα στη ΝΑ.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το Μέτρο του Κόσμου είχα αρχίσει να το διαβάζω αλλά μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι είναι κακομεταφρασμένο και επειδή τα γαλλικά μου δεν είναι τόσο καλά ώστε να κάνω διαβάζοντάς μετάφραση στα γαλλικά στο μυαλό μου για να πιάνω τα νοήματα, με κούραζε και το άφησα.


Εμένα πάντως δεν με κούρασε. Αλλ' απ' την άλλη είχα διαβάσει πριν απ' αυτό καναδυό σχετικά με το αντικείμενο βιβλία οπότε ίσως ήμουν μέσα στο πνεύμα, δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω. :)


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2012)

Νίκελ: κι έλεγα μπας και βρεθεί κανένας καλός άνθρωπος να μου γλυτώσει το διάβασμα. Η περίληψη στη Βίκι περισσότερο προδιαθέτει αρνητικά, γιατί το κάνει να μοιάζει έργο ανθρώπου με μανία καταδίωξης. Το No Logo το είδα διαβάσει όταν ήταν φρέσκο και μου άρεσε (αν και ήταν απλώς σούμα όχι πρωτότυπη δουλειά), τώρα θα δούμε.


----------



## crystal (Jun 8, 2012)

Τελείωσα χθες το Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close του Φόερ. Για την ακρίβεια ξημερώθηκα, επειδή δεν μπορούσα να το αφήσω απ' τα χέρια μου. Απίστευτη πένα!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2012)

Προσοχή, ακολουθεί κριτική για το Game of Thrones. *Spoiler alert!*



Spoiler



Έφτασα στα μισά του A Storm of Swords, του τρίτου βιβλίου του A Song of Ice and Fire, και το παράτησα. Ενώ ξεκίνησε εκπληκτικά για βιβλίο του είδους του, νομίζω ότι έφτασε η ώρα να πει κάποιος στο συγγραφέα ότι το ψόφησε. Οι ήρωες γυρίζουν γύρω γύρω σαν ποντίκια παγιδευμένα σε λαβύρινθο, η πορεία της ιστορίας πέφτει συνεχώς σε τοίχους, δηλαδή σε αδιέξοδα, χωρίς κανέναν απολύτως λόγο, και ως τώρα με έχει απογοητεύσει πολύ. Μου θύμισε το Lost, που μας τα ζάλισαν με το μυστήριο του νησιού - δηλαδή όχι εμένα, όσους άντεξαν να δουν πέρα από το δεύτερο κύκλο. Μάλλον το κάνει για να διατηρήσει το ενδιαφέρον του κοινού, και να πουλάει βιβλία, αλλά έλεος, ας έγραφε κάτι άλλο πια. Και ο Χάρι Πόττερ έχει 7 βιβλία, αλλά η ιστορία έχει λογική συνέχεια τουλάχιστον.



Θα πάω να διαβάσω την υπόλοιπη ιστορία στη Wikipedia και επιστρέφω στον Tom Robbins. Άστοκαλό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2012)

Θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις και το γιατί και το πώς γράφτηκε έτσι αυτό το βιβλίο... 
(Και τι το ψόφησε, για εφτά τέτοια το πηγαίνει...)


----------



## Inachus (Jun 16, 2012)

Καζαντζάκη _Οι Αδερφοφάδες_.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Και τι το ψόφησε, για εφτά τέτοια το πηγαίνει...)


Μα ακριβώς: για εφτά τέτοια! Έλεος. Κατ' αρχάς, έχω αρχίσει να υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι ψυχοπαθής. Δημιουργεί ήρωες, ολοκληρωμένους, θέλω να πω, σου λέει τα καλά τους, τα κακά τους, κι εσύ τους συμπαθείς, ταυτίζεσαι με κάποιο τρόπο, και μετά ή τους σφάζει με πολύ gore ή τους σακατεύει, με άλλο τόσο gore. Και δεν το πάει πουθενά. Θέλω να πω, είναι λες και γράφει απλώς για να γράψει από ένα σημείο και μετά.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 16, 2012)

Α, τώρα έθιξες μείζον και φλέγον ζήτημα. Αυτή ακριβώς η τάση του Martin να σφάζει τους ήρωές του (δηλαδή εκείνους που, σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο βιβλίο φαντασίας, θα ξεπερνούσαν όλα τα εμπόδια και θα νικούσαν όλους τους κακούς) εντυπωσίασε τους αναγνώστες και δημιούργησε τόσους φανατικούς φίλους. Παράλληλα, με πολύ ωραίο και συστηματικό τρόπο, σκιαγράφησε την προϊστορία του κόσμου του - με τους Targaryen, τους Others και τους δράκους που χάθηκαν και ξαναβρέθηκαν. Τα προχώρησε όλα αυτά μέχρι ένα σημείο (ας πούμε στα τρία πρώτα βιβλία), και από τότε η υπόθεση των βιβλίων του κυριολεκτικά σέρνεται. Στο πέμπτο βιβλίο, που το περιμέναμε επί χρόνια με μεγάλη αγωνία, δεν γίνεται απολύτως τίποτα! Πολύ μεγάλη απογοήτευση. Η προσωπική μου θεωρία συνωμοσίας λέει ότι, αφού ο Martin συμφώνησε με το HBO να γυριστεί σε σειρά το _Game of Thrones_, άρχισε να επιβραδύνει την εξέλιξη στα βιβλία του ώστε κάποια στιγμή να φτάσουν να συμβαδίζουν με την τηλεοπτική σειρά. Έτσι και οι τηλεθεατές δεν θα ξέρουν από πριν το τι θα γίνει, αλλά και ο ίδιος θα μπορεί να γράφει βιβλίο και σενάριο ταυτόχρονα :-D :-D


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2012)

Μα δεν με πειράζει που τους σφάζει, per se. Με πειράζει που η ιστορία δεν πάει κάπου.  Σαν να τους σφάζει για να τους σφάξει, ένα πράγμα, για το shock value, δηλαδή.


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 17, 2012)

Απλά λειτουργεί αντίθετα με την εξειδανικευτική RPGάδικη λογική και πιο πολύ με συνθήκες πραγματικού κόσμου: Οι καλοί πεθαίνουν πρόωρα και άδικα, τα καθίκια είναι σαν τις κατσαρίδες. Δεν ψοφάνε με τίποτα και βγαίνουν κι από πάνω. 

Τι Ned και Robb Stark, μόνο αν είσαι Tyrion, Varys ή Littlefinger τη βγάζεις καθαρή...


----------



## crystal (Jun 17, 2012)

Κι εγώ ανήκω σ' αυτούς που γοητεύτηκαν με την τακτική "σφάζω τους καλούς και σας αφήνω να λυσσάτε" -_ SPOILER ALERT! Τα παρακάτω με λευκά_

...αλλά αν το καλοσκεφτείς, εκτός από το πρώτο σοκ με το θάνατο του Σταρκ, οι μόνοι ήρωες που σου κοστίζει πολύ ο θάνατός τους είναι ο Ρομπ κι η Κέιτλιν (και για την Κέιτλιν ο θάνατος είναι σχετικός, μπρρρ). Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μένουν στη θέση τους, και οι ανατροπές σε συναρπάζουν. Αν σκεφτείς, δηλαδή, πού βρίσκονταν όλοι όταν ξεκίνησε η ιστορία και πού βρίσκονται τώρα, ή τι γνώμη είχες αρχικά για τον καθένα και πώς η εικόνα αυτή έχει ανατραπεί άρδην, δεν μπορείς παρά να συμφωνήσεις με τον Χαρβάτη: ο τύπος έχει δημιουργήσει έναν απίστευτο κόσμο, όπου το παρελθόν μπλέκεται με το μέλλον, και σου φέρνει τη μια ανατροπή μετά την άλλη. Εμένα πάντως το πέμπτο βιβλίο μου άρεσε πολύ, με εξαίρεση τα κεφάλαια με την Ντενέρις, που πλέον έχω σκυλοβαρεθεί να τη βλέπω να κάνει τη μια βλακεία πίσω από την άλλη. 

Αυτό που με εκνεύρισε είναι που πέταξαν κάποια στοιχεία έξω από τη σειρά, τα οποία στα βιβλία ο αναγνώστης τα θεωρεί σημαντικά. Π.χ. δεν έχουν εμφανιστεί τα αδέλφια Ριντ, που υποτίθεται πως κρατούσαν το κλειδί για την ιστορία της Λυάννας. Ή όταν πήγε η Ντενέρις στο μαντείο, της είχαν πει ότι ο δράκος είχε τρία κεφάλια - κι εγώ καθόμουν κι αναρωτιόμουν ποια είναι τα άλλα δύο, κι είχα καταλήξει στον Τίριον και στον Τζον Σνόου*, και στο αντίστοιχο επεισόδιο της δεύτερης σεζόν αυτό δεν το έδειξε καν. Όπως κάποιος που δεν έχει διαβάσει τα βιβλία δεν θέλει να ακούει σπόιλερ, έτσι κι εγώ που δεν ξέρω τι έχει ο Μάρτιν στο μυαλό του για το τέλος, δεν θέλω να μου αναιρούν στη σειρά τις εικασίες στις οποίες με έχουν οδηγήσει τα βιβλία. 

Το άλλο εκνευριστικό στοιχείο, και σ' αυτό είμαι με την Παλ, είναι ότι πάνω που γίνεται κάτι καλό, έρχονται άλλα δέκα κακά από πίσω. Δεν έχεις μια στιγμή δικαίωσης, ρε παιδί μου. Στην αρχή έχεις πέντε βασιλιάδες και μετά τρεις βασίλισσες, και συνεχώς σου 'ρχεται να αναφωνήσεις "Ελάτε να οργανωθούμε, ρε παιδιά, να κάνουμε μια επανάσταση της προκοπής!".

*Γιατί φυσικά είμαστε πεπεισμένοι ότι ο Τζον Σνόου είναι γιος της Λυάννας και του Ταργκέριαν, έτσι;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 17, 2012)

Σωστά όλα αυτά, αλλά δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι η πλοκή δεν έχει επιβραδυνθεί πάαααααααρα πολύ! Σ' όλο το πέμπτο βιβλίο... ο Tyrion ταξιδεύει και τελικά δεν φτάνει εκεί που πάει, ενώ η Daenerys όλο λέει να ξεκινήσει και τελικά δεν ξεκινάει. Άσε που είχαμε και την τεράστια παρένθεση με τον Qwentyn που μας κάηκε τελικά, και τζίφος. Όσο για τον Jon, κι εγώ τον βλέπω για μισο-Targaryen, Πρώτη φορά όμως αδιαφόρησα τόσο πολύ για τον θάνατο ενός χαρακτήρα: με όλους αυτούς που έχουν αναστηθεί, σκέφτεσαι "Ε, σιγά, θα τον αναστήσει κι αυτόν", και το μαχαίρωμα λειτουργεί εντελώς anticlimactically :-D


----------



## crystal (Jun 17, 2012)

Α, εγώ δεν σκέφτηκα καν ότι πέθανε! Όταν διάβασα τη σκηνή, αναρωτιόμουν ποιοι θα πάρουν τελικά το μέρος του και θα τον βγάλουν απ' το Τείχος με ασφάλεια.


----------



## Themis (Jun 17, 2012)

Κι όλα αυτά, βρε θηρία, τα διαβάζετε χωρίς σκονάκι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2012)

Themis said:


> Κι όλα αυτά, βρε θηρία, τα διαβάζετε χωρίς σκονάκι;


Παρακολουθώ τη σειρά ενεργοποιώντας όλη την καλή θέληση που μπορώ να έχω απέναντι σε ένα έργο τέχνης, αφού το φανταστικό αυτού του είδους με κάνει αμέσως να σκέφτομαι ότι ο δημιουργός του μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να με ξεγελάσει ανατρέποντας τους νόμους του σύμπαντος. Κάτι σαν να σας γράφω τη σύγχρονη ιστορία της Ελλάδας και στο τέλος να βάζω ένα κεφάλαιο με υλοποιημένο το πρόγραμμα τού [βάλτε εδώ τον τίτλο του κόμματος που πιστεύετε ότι έχει το πιο εξωπραγματικό πρόγραμμα]. Κάπως έτσι ένιωσα στην πρώτη σειρά, εκεί που εμφανίστηκαν και οι δράκοι.

Αλλά, ακριβώς επειδή το παρακολουθώ με ήπια αδιαφορία, μου είναι αδύνατο να θυμάμαι ποιος είναι ποιος και τι έκανε πριν από 12 τηλεοπτικούς μήνες. Ούτε είμαι διατεθειμένος να τρέχω σε σκονάκια σαν την Wikipedia. Μου αρκεί να απολαμβάνω τον (παύση, ναι, το βρήκα το όνομα) Tyrion να είναι αυτός που είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2012)

Μπορεί να το συνεχίσω τελικά, έχετε αρχίσει να μου αλλάζετε γνώμη. Πάντως, το βασικό του πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει τραβήξει την ιστορία από τα μαλλιά. Θέλω να πω, δεν φτάνει _*κάπου*_. Σπόιλερ με άσπρα: Η Άρια, π.χ. βολοδέρνει σα χαμένη, χωρίς να βρίσκει ποτέ αυτούς που προσπαθεί να βρει, δηλαδή τους δικούς της, και μάλιστα κάθε φορά λίγο πριν τους βρει. Στο τέλος τα βροντάει και σηκώνεται και φεύγει, και από ό,τι είδα καταλήγει κι αυτή ανάπηρη. Τη Σάνσα την τραβολογάνε πέρα δώθε, το Γουίντερφελ παραμένει κατεστραμμένο, όμως ο πόλεμος δεν σταματάει, ενώ παράλληλα γίνεται και στο Κινγκς Λάνντινγκ της τρελής το πανηγύρι. Η δε Ντανέρις, αλλού ξεκινήσε να πάει, αλλού ο γιαλός τη βγάζει, και χωρίς κανέναν λόγο, θέλω να πω η χαζομάρα πάει σύννεφο. Είναι κάπως σαν να βλέπεις την πρωταγωνίστρια του θρίλερ να πηγαίνει να εξερευνήσει τη νύχτα το δάσος στο οποίο τριγυρίζει ο παρανοϊκός δολοφόνος, τέτοια χαζομάρα. Ο Ρίκον έχει εξαφανιστεί - λες και τον κρατάει για να τον εμφανίσει αργότερα. Οι ανατροπές που κάνει έχουν αρχίσει να μου θυμίζουν Λοστ, ή χειρότερα, Λάμψη. Το Κουαρτέτο της Γεωθάλασσας της Λεγκέν, για παράδειγμα, δείχνει επίσης έναν ήρωα που πέφτει, αλλά βρε παιδί μου, δεν γυρίζει γύρω απ' την ουρά του, κάπου πάει. Το ίδιο γίνεται με όλους τους ήρωες. Αντίθετα, τούτο 'δώ έχει αρχίσει να μου δημιουργεί άγχος.


----------



## crystal (Jun 17, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι βασικοί ήρωες, αλλά οι αμέτρητοι ιππότες κι ευγενείς που έχει στην αυλή του ο κάθε βασιλιάς και εμφανίζονται σε διάφορα σημεία της πλοκής. Και γι' αυτό ο εκδότης έχει φροντίσει: αναλυτικά τα ονόματα του κάθε οίκου στις τελευταίες σελίδες.
Πάντως ομολογώ πως με καθήλωσε περισσότερο από τον Άρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιών, που με είχε κάνει να βαρεθώ κάπως. Shoot me!


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μπορεί να το συνεχίσω τελικά, έχετε αρχίσει να μου αλλάζετε γνώμη.



Πάντως τα επόμενα βιβλία, μετά το τρίτο, δεν τα αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους. Αν μπορείς δανείσου τα, ή πάρ' τα σε Kindle, ή ζήτα από κανέναν γνωστό να σου κάνει μια περίληψη


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2012)

Έχω ήδη πάρει box set τα 4 πρώτα, ήταν ευκαιρία :) Για το άλλο, θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου μάλλον.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

Με κάνατε να αισθάνομαι κατά σειρά:
Απορία- για τι πράμα μιλάνε :confused1::confused1:
Έκπληξη- μα υπάρχει κόσμος που παίρνει στα σοβαρά αυτού του είδους τη λογοτεχνία;  Σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν να μιλάνε και για το Twilight! :devil:
Προβληματισμό- τι επεισόδια έχω χάσει από το παιχνίδι popular culture :s
Κοινωνική ανασφάλεια- μήπως δεν είμαι μέσα στα πράγματα; :blush:


----------



## Irini (Jun 18, 2012)

Ε τώρα αυτό δεν είναι δίκαιο! Δηλαδή ίδιος είναι ο Asimov και ίδιοι οι συγγραφείς των διάφορων Star Wars? Δεν λέω ότι ο Martin είναι Asimov αλλά όχι και Twilight. H ολοκληρωτική απαξίωση της scifi/fantasy λογοτεχνίας είναι κάπως σνομπ κατ' εμέ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

Ποτέ δεν αρνήθηκα ότι είμαι σνομπ και ελιτίστρια και ότι το σύνθημά μου είναι "τόπο σε μένα, την τέλεια" :upz:

Disclaimer 1 Αναφέρω πιο πάνω ότι ένας προβληματισμός μου ήταν ότι έχω χάσει τον παλμό της λαϊκής κουλτούρας* 
Disclaimer 2 Είμαι σίγουρη ότι ο καλός συγγραφέας μπορεί να φτιάξει αριστουργήματα ακόμα και σε μυθολογικούς κόσμους. Ακόμα και σε δεκαοχτώ συνέχειες των 1500 σελίδων, γραμμένες κατά παραγγελία για να μεγιστοποιήσουν τα κέρδη από ταινίες, βιντεοπαιχνίδια και λοιπό εμπόρευμα. 

* Δηλαδή το θέμα δεν είναι να υποτιμήσω τις αναγνωστικές επιλογές των άλλων. Οπότε προς τι το μύγιασμα;


ΥΓ1 Η επιστημονική φαντασία, είδος που το υπηρέτησαν φοβεροί λογοτέχνες και που έχω σε πολύ μεγάλη εκτίμηση, δε μοιάζει να έχει και τόση σχέση με αυτά που συζητάτε. 

ΥΓ2 Ήξερα Star Wars την κινηματογραφική τρι πολυλογία, δεν ήξερα ότι είναι και λογοτεχνικά έργα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Έκπληξη- μα υπάρχει κόσμος που παίρνει στα σοβαρά αυτού του είδους τη λογοτεχνία;  Σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν να μιλάνε και για το Twilight! :devil:


Εγώ παντως δεν έχω κανένα άγχος μήπως με πουν ασόβαρη :twit: Αυτό το ακαδημαϊκό έτος, μεταξύ άλλων, έχω ξαναδιαβάσει 3 βιβλία του Ντοστογιέβσκι, ενώ διάβασα για πρώτη φορά τη Φόνισσα, 4 βιβλία του Φρόιντ, τους 7 τόμους του Μέγα Ανατολικού (και πάω για τον 8ο), 1 βιβλίο για την Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία (σε πολύ καλή μετάφραση, ξέρεις εσύ ποιος είσαι :)), 1 βιβλίο για τις ελληνοτουρκικές σχέσεις, 1 του Ίταλο Καλβίνο κ.ά., ενώ ανάμεσά τους Ούρσουλα Λεγκέν, λίγο Πράτσετ στα αγγλικά (και σκεφτόμουν πόσο ήρωες είναι οι Έλληνες μεταφραστές του), Χάρι Πότερ (ξανά), Τομ Ρόμπινς, μετά είπα να το ρίξω στον Μάρτιν αλλά με απογοήτευσε, οπότε πίσω στον Τομ Ρόμπινς και ίσως το καλοκαίρι τελειώσω επιτέλους το _Κόκκινο και το Μαύρο_ που φέτος το ξανάρχισα και το ξαναπαράτησα επειδή το ξανασκυλοβαρέθηκα. Αν δει κανείς τη βιβλιοθήκη μου, μπορεί να σκεφτεί ότι ανήκει σε δύο διαφορετικά άτομα (αλλά άλλο είμαι εγώ, κι άλλο εγώ!)

Δεν θα συγκρίνω τον Μάρτιν με τον Ντοστογιέφσκι, γιατί τα δύο είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά είδη μεταξύ τους - σαν να συγκρίνεις ένα σύγγραμμα για την στατικότητα των γεφυρών με ένα κείμενο για τη θεωρία της μετάφρασης. Αλλά από 'κει και πέρα, κάθε βιβλίο έχει την αξία του. Ιδίως όταν είσαι geek με το epic, όπως εγώ


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

Να 'σαι καλά, Παλάβρα, με αποενοχοποιείς, και μπορώ πια να ομολογήσω ότι βλέπω τα Twilight, αλλά μόνο για την Κρίστεν.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να 'σαι καλά, Παλάβρα, με αποενοχοποιείς, και μπορώ πια να ομολογήσω ότι βλέπω τα Twilight, αλλά μόνο για την Κρίστεν.


Δεν το έχω δει, αλλά με βάζεις στον πειρασμό - η τελευταία σου πρόταση ήταν το Modern Family και ανακάλυψα την καλύτερη κωμική σειρά όλων των εποχώνε. :clap:


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

Αχ όχι. Τα Twilight είναι μια σειρά πανηλίθιων δρακουλιάρικων ταινιών, με μοναδικό καλό της στοιχείο μια πρωταγωνίστρια που μοναδικό καλό της στοιχείο είναι ότι μου θυμίζει μια παλιά μου αγάπη.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

Θα επαυξήσω ότι τα Twilight, που δεν τα έχω δει συστηματικά, είναι πανηλίθιες ταινίες (δεν ξέρω για τα βιβλία), φοβερά γλυκαναλατες και σιροπιαστές, με μετριότατες ερμηνείες, εξωφρενικά εφφέ και ωραία τοπία μάλλον ψιλοφτιαγμένα στον υπολογιστή. Η δε πρωταγωνίστρια έχει δύο φάτσες: την κατσούφικη και την τζοκόντεια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 18, 2012)

Ανακαλύπτω για άλλη μια φορά την Αμερική, με τη μορφή της αξιαγάπητης συλλογής διηγημάτων Vida de perros (Σκυλίσια ζωή) του Francisco Ayala, την οποία είχα στη βιβλιοθήκη μου για κι εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό χωρίς να την έχω διαβάσει. Αυτά παθαίνει όποιος αγοράζει χοντρική τα βιβλία κάθε φορά που πάει στην Ισπανία και μετά τα στοιβάζει στη βιβλιοθήκη του και τα ξεχνά.

Με έκπληξή μου βλέπω ότι δεν έχει μεταφραστεί τίποτε δικό του στα ελληνικά (εκτός κι αν δεν υπάρχει στο βιβλιονέτ, όπου βλέπω μόνο δύο έργα του ομώνυμου γενετιστή). 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάτι δικό του υπήρχε σε ένα παλιό τεύχος του περιοδικού "Το δέντρο" αφιερωμένο στα ζώα, αλλά δεν βρίσκω αυτή τη στιγμή το τεύχος για να το επιβεβαιώσω. Αν όντως δεν έχει μεταφραστεί τίποτα, πώς θα μπορούσα να πείσω κάποιον εκδότη να μεταφράσει κάτι;

Αστεία ερώτηση βέβαια...

Και αν μεταφράσω έτσι στη ζούλα κάνα δυο διηγηματάκια και τα ποστάρω εδώ με το ψευδώνυμο Αφροξυλάνθη Περιβολαράκη, ποιος θα το πάρει ποτέ χαμπάρι; :inno:


----------



## Marinos (Jun 18, 2012)

Ωπ, σχεδόν τυχαία μπήκα σήμερα και έπεσα σε έναν απρόσμενο υπαινιγμό (ξέρει ποιος τον έκανε).
Εγώ ξαναδιαβάζω με τη σειρά τα βιβλία του Τόμας Πύντσον και πετάω σαν ρουκέτα από την αναγνωστική απόλαυση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Ωπ, σχεδόν τυχαία μπήκα σήμερα και έπεσα σε έναν απρόσμενο υπαινιγμό (ξέρει ποιος τον έκανε).


Χε, χε, _ποια_ :)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 18, 2012)

Είπα να μην καρφωθώ. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2012)

Εγώ διαβάζω το Marriage Plot του Jeffrey Eugenides, στο Kindle, φυσικά. Αφού τελείωσα πρώτα το Middlesex -- και στο ενδιάμεσο διάβασα και το Fifty Shades of Grey.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και αν μεταφράσω έτσι στη ζούλα κάνα δυο διηγηματάκια και τα ποστάρω εδώ με το ψευδώνυμο Αφροξυλάνθη Περιβολαράκη, ποιος θα το πάρει ποτέ χαμπάρι; :inno:


Μόνο οι συντονιστές, που ξέρουν πότε πρέπει να είναι διακριτικοί.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

Με τον Ευγενίδη διχάζομαι - είναι που έχω διαβάσει μόνο δύο βιβλία του :) Το _Αυτόχειρες Παρθένοι_ μου φάνηκε μια βλακεία και μισή, ενώ το Middlesex είνα ένα πάρα πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 18, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ ξαναδιαβάζω με τη σειρά τα βιβλία του Τόμας Πύντσον και πετάω σαν ρουκέτα από την αναγνωστική απόλαυση.


Μπα, ώστε σου αρέσει ο Πύντσον; Εγώ έχω το _Ενάντια στη μέρα_, αλλά δεν κατάφερα ούτε να το τελειώσω. Το βρήκα υπερβολικά περίπλοκο, δαιδαλώδες και χαοτικό άνευ λόγου (τι πίνει και δεν μας δίνει), καθώς και αρκετά αυτάρεσκο. Την ίδια εντύπωση αποκόμισα από το (αρκετά διαφορετικό κατά τα άλλα) _Paradíso _του κουβανού José Lezama Lima, το οποίο θεωρείται αριστούργημα και το οποίο επίσης δεν μπόρεσα να τελειώσω.

Φαίνεται ότι είμαι μάλλον ρηχή, ή ίσως δεν έχω την ιδιοσυγκρασία που απαιτούν αυτά τα αριστουργήματα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Με τον Ευγενίδη διχάζομαι - είναι που έχω διαβάσει μόνο δύο βιβλία του :) Το _Αυτόχειρες Παρθένοι_ μου φάνηκε μια βλακεία και μισή, ενώ το Middlesex είναι ένα πάρα πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο.



Εγώ έχω διαβάσει μόνο το Middlesex και δεν ξέρω, κάτι δε μου άρεσε, ίσως η πολυλογία, αλλά με ένα μόνο δεν έχω άποψη. 

Και μια που πιάσαμε τους Αμερικανούς, εγώ παράλληλα με όλα τα άλλα έχω αρχίσει να ξεσκονίζω ξανά τον Σκοτ Φιτζέραλντ μου (δωρεάν κατέβασμα στο κινητό) και είναι ενδιαφέρον να παρατηρείς πόσο διαφορετικά βλέπεις σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία αυτά που διάβασες μικρός. Τότε μου φαίνονταν ελαφρές ιστορίες περί αργόσχολων, τώρα διαπιστώνω ότι είναι ψυχοπλακωτικές τραγωδίες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προσπαθώ εδώ και καιρό να αποφασίσω αν θέλω να διαβάσω το βιβλίο της Κλάιν ή να αρκεστώ στη περίληψη της Wikipedia, που φιλοξενεί και τον αντίλογο. Αν θυμάμαι, υπάρχουν πολλά σχόλια και στο Amazon. Πες μου τη γνώμη σου αν φέρεις σε πέρας το εγχείρημα. Εγώ μπορεί να περιοριστώ τώρα στη ΝΑ.



Δεν έχω φτάσει μέχρι το τέλος (ακόμα!) αλλά επειδή με ρώτησαν το ίδιο κι άλλοι που είχαν το ίδιο δίλημμα, είπα να τα πω να τελειώνουμε. 
Λοιπόν, το βιβλίο ξεκινάει με ένα πρώτο μέρος που δεν διαβάζεται με τίποτα. Αυτό εξηγεί κιόλας γιατί μου πήρε έξι μήνες σχεδόν να το διαβάσω. Αντιθέτως, τη συνέχεια (καμιά διακοσαριά σελίδες) τη διάβασα σε δύο βράδια βροχερά χωρίς ιντερνέτ και τηλεόραση. Στο πρώτο μέρος πάντως αναπτύσσεται η θεωρία της συγγραφέως, με την οποία διαφωνώ, το γιατί πιο κάτω. 
Συμφωνώ στο ότι έχει κάνει πολύ καλή έρευνα και έχει διαλέξει πολύ ενδιαφέροντα παραδείγματα. Δυστυχώς το γράψιμό της πάσχει από αμερικανοδημοσιογραφικισμό- τη μανία που έχουν οι αμερικανοί δημοσιογράφοι να γράφουν εισαγωγές μυθιστορηματικού τύπου στα άρθρα τους, οι οποίες τραβάνε για πολλές σελίδες. Ομοίως, υπάρχουν σημεία που μου δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι απευθύνεται σε αναγνώστες εντελώς χαζούς, αφελείς και απολίτικους. Θεωρώ ότι όποιος ανήκει σε αυτές τις κατηγορίες δεν θα πιάσει αυτό το βιβλίο στα χέρια του, κι αν πέσει κατά λάθος στα χέρια του μπορεί να λύσει τυχόν απορίες με περισσότερο διάβασμα. Παράδειγμα: αναφέρει κάπου ότι η Ρωσσία θα μπορούσε να έχει αποφύγει την οικονομική καταστροφή το 1993, αν οι ΗΠΑ είχαν κάνει οικονομικές διευκολύνσεις. Και προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει την απροθυμία από αμερικανικής πλευράς με φιλολογία δυο σελίδες ενώ εγώ η απλή αναγνώστρια αμέσως σκέφτηκα "γιατί να βοηθήσουν το αντίπαλο δέος;". Αφού μας βασάνισε επομένως δυο σελίδες να αναρωτιέται γιατί, στο τέλος μας λέει "για πολλούς ο ψυχρός πόλεμος δεν είχε τελειώσει ακόμα". Σώπα ρε κορίτσι, τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια; 
Οπότε ναι, σε πολλά σημεία το βιβλίο μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι υποτιμάει τον αναγνώστη του. Δίνει επίσης την εντύπωση ότι πληρώθηκε με τη λέξη, οπότε το παραγέμισε λέξεις. 

Πάμε τώρα στη θεωρία της, η οποία θεωρία είναι ότι υπάρχει κάποια συνωμοσία μεταξύ μαθητών του Φρίντμαν με σκοπό να επιβάλλουν τις θεωρίες τους οι οποίες οδηγούν στη λεηλασία του κρατικού πλούτου και ότι εκμεταλλεύονται περιόδους κρίσεων ή δημιουργούν κρίσεις για να επωφεληθούν. Και δίνει παραδείγματα. Ποιά είναι η διαφωνία μου; Μα στο ότι επιμένει ότι πρόκειται για ιδεολογία και για συνωμοσία. Μόνο Αμερικανοί (και στην περίπτωση της Κλάιν, Καναδοί) θα έπαιζαν το χαρτί της συνωμοσίας και το χαρτί της ιδεολογίας για να περιγράψουν αυτό που πάντα υπήρχε και πάντα θα υπάρχει και όλοι ξέρουμε πως λέγεται: διαφθορά. 
Διαφθορά, διαπλεκόμενα, ημέτεροι, ρουσφέτια, νεποτισμός κλπ τα ξέρουμε μέσα-έξω, ειδικά οι Έλληνες. Οπότε μοιάζουν εντελώς αφελή όλα όσα προσπαθεί να ερμηνεύσει σαν ιδεολογικούς πολέμους, τα οποία είναι κλασσικές περιπτώσεις διαφθοράς και διαπλοκής. Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπήρχε κίνδυνος να φάει μηνύσεις άμα είχε χρησιμοποιήσει τις σωστές λέξεις για αυτά που περιγράφει. 

Αφορμή για την ανάγνωση ήταν για μένα οι ασυναρτησίες που μου μεταφέρανε για τη Ν. Αφρική. Τώρα που διάβασα το σχετικό κεφάλαιο αναρωτιέμαι αν η ελληνική μετάφραση πάσχει ή πάσχει ο εγκέφαλος της φίλης που μου το μετέφερε. Το κεφάλαιο λέει συνοπτικά ότι στη Ν. Αφρική όταν έγιναν οι διαπραγματεύσεις για την ανασύσταση του κράτους οι μαύροι πήραν τις θέσεις της φιγούρας ενώ οι λευκοί κράτησαν τα οικονομικά ηνία και όπως διαπιστώθηκε σύντομα χωρίς πλήρη έλεγχο των οικονομικών δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ανακατανομή του πλούτου. 

Ένα άλλο από τα μείον του βιβλίου είναι το ότι δεν προσπαθεί να ερμηνεύσει την απήχηση της ιδεολογίας που κατηγορεί. Πέρα από την προφανή ερμηνεία ότι όλοι θέλουν παντού και πάντα να μεγιστοποιήσουν τα κέρδη τους, περνάει πολύ βιαστικά και υπεραπλουστευτικά το σημείο που λέει ότι με την κατάρρευση της ΕΣΣΔ δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος επανάστασης από το πόπολο (την ξαναχρησιμοποίησα τη λέξη...), οπότε έχει γίνει ξέφραγο αμπέλι ο κόσμος. Όμως αυτό σημαίνει ότι ή θα υπάρχει διπολικό σύστημα ή χάος, και αυτό δεν μου αρέσει. Αλλά επειδή δεν έχω τελειώσει ακόμα το βιβλίο επιφυλάσσομαι γιατί μπορεί να το αναλύει καλύτερα στο τέλος. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές, συμφωνώ με την κριτική του Στίγκλιτς όπως τη δίνει η Βίκι, καθώς και με το κομμάτι της αρνητικής κριτικής.

Μακάρι να έβγαινε σε περίληψη, να το διάβαζα με πιο πολλή ευχαρίστηση. 

Όσο για αυτό που απασχολεί τους Έλληνες δηλαδή αν αυτή τη στιγμή βρισκόμαστε στη μέση μιας φτιαχτής κρίσης που σκοπό έχει το ξεπούλημα της χώρας, θα έλεγα να διαβάσει κανείς το κεφάλαιο για την οικονομική κρίση της Ασίας, την απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα η Ν. Κορέα την Κλάιν. Εκεί θα δει ότι:
α. εμείς δεν έχουμε τίποτα να προσφέρουμε σε σχέση με αυτές τις χώρες
β. εμείς εφαρμόζουμε ήδη τις αρχές του νεοφιλελευθερισμού εδώ και δεκαπέντε χρόνια εντός της ΕΕ και
γ. η Ν. Κορέα και οι πολίτες της σήμερα είναι πιο πλούσιοι από ό,τι ήταν πριν την οικονομική κρίση, άρα κάπως δούλεψε η μέθοδος που καταδικάζει για αυτούς. 
Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι η Ελλάδα είναι Κορέα, ούτε ξέρω τις ιδιαιτερότητες της Κορέας. Αλλά ρε Ναομή, κορίτσι μου, την Κορέα βρήκες κι εσύ για παράδειγμα, που σε ψιλοδιαψεύδει;


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 25, 2012)

Κττμγ, το Δόγμα του Σοκ, όπως και το The Corporation ή οι δουλειές του Michael Moore, λειτουργούν καλύτερα στην οθόνη παρά στο χαρτί. Έχουν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον από άποψη πληροφορίας, περιλαμβάνουν πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία και παραδείγματα, και προσφέρουν μία προοδευτική (για τα αμερικάνικα στάνταρ) ματιά της αμερικανικής κουλτούρας που δύσκολα θα την δει κανείς σε άλλα μέσα, ευρωπαϊκά κι αμερικανικά.

Το θέμα είναι ότι όλοι αυτοί απευθύνονται πρωτίστως σε αμερικανικό κοινό, οπότε είναι δεδομένο ότι η ανάλυση -συμφωνώ στ' ότι είναι υπεραπλουστευτική και αβαθής με τα ευρωπαϊκά στάνταρ- θα επικεντρωθεί πρωτίστως στο ηθικό και κοινωνικό σκέλος κι έπειτα στο πολιτικό ή/και στο οικονομικό. Μιλάμε εξάλλου για προοδευτικές απόψεις οι οποίες πρέπει να παρουσιαστούν και να γίνουν κατανοητές άπο ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων όπου οι λέξεις «αριστερά» και «σοσιαλισμός» είναι σχεδόν βρισιές -κι αν αυτό δεν ισχύει στις ακτές, ισχύει σε μεγάλο βαθμό στις νότιες πολιτείες, και όχι μόνο. Η συνωμοσιολογία και η επίκληση στα στραβά της ανθρώπινης φύσης είναι μάλλον αναπόφευκτες, κι αυτό γιατί μάλλον δύσκολα θα γίνει κατανοητή η ουσία του βιβλίου με άλλο τρόπο. Κι αν αυτό ίσως δεν ισχύει για τους κατοίκους των ακτών, σκεφτείτε τα ηθικοθρησκευτικά συμπλέγματα της αμερικανικής ενδοχώρας. 

To θέμα είναι ότι η προσέγγιση αυτή φτιάχνει ωραία ντοκιμαντέρ, αλλά ανιαρά βιβλία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία, να ευχαριστήσω την SBE για την παρουσίαση που έκανε. Διευκολύνει κάπως το δικό μου διάβασμα και όλων μας την ενημέρωση.


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2012)

Cadmian, είναι πολύ πιθανό να δούλευε καλύτερα στην οθόνη για το λόγο που είπες, έχει πολλή έρευνα, πολλές συνεντεύξεις με ειδικούς όλων των πλευρών κλπ. Βεβαίως δε σημαίνει αυτό ότι δεν θα έχανε και σαν ντοκυμανταίρ, για παράδειγμα εγώ έχασα μια ώρα από τη ζωή μου να δω την περίφημη Χρεοκρατία και μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι χαραμίστηκε το καλό υλικό από τη δασκαλίστικη φωνή της αφηγήτριας (αντίστοιχο της φωνής της Κλάιν) η οποία ήθελε εγώ ο θεατής να ερμηνεύσω το υλικό όπως αυτή ήθελε να το ερμηνεύσω. Κι η Χρεοκρατία δεν απευθυνόταν στην αμερικανική ενδοχώρα. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, το No Logo μου είχε φανεί πολύ καλύτερο αλλά πάνε χρόνια που το διάβασα και δεν μπορώ να πω γιατί ήταν καλύτερο με σιγουριά. Ίσως γιατί εκεί έλεγε ξεκάθαρα ότι είναι όλα αποτέλεσμα απληστίας και δεν προσπαθούσε να τα φορτώσει όλα σε συνωμοσίες και ιδεολογίες. 
Από την άλλη, μήπως υποτιμούμε πολύ την αμερικανική ενδοχώρα;


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 25, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορώ να υποτιμήσω εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους που δέχονται τον δημιουργισμό και την κυριολεκτική ερμηνεία της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης, ή που πιστεύουν ότι η οικονομική ισχύ της άρχουσας τάξης (γιατί η αμερικανική κοινωνία είναι καραταξική κοινωνία, απλά το κρύβει καλύτερα απ' ότι άλλες χώρες) είναι εκ του θεού δοσμένη, αλλά απ' την άλλη μπορεί να είμαι προκατειλημμένος επειδή η πληροφόρησή μου προέρχεται από «προοδευτικά» ΜΜΕ. :cheek:

Η υπεραπλούστευση δεν είναι μόνο θέμα των αμερικανικών ντοκιμαντέρ, η Χρεοκρατία είχε κι αυτή τις στιγμές της. Ίσως και η Catastroika, δεν το έχω δει ακόμα για να κρίνω. Αλλά απ' την άλλη, δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι πρόκειται για απλή προπαγάνδα, γιατί από κινηματογραφική άποψη είναι αδύνατο να χωρέσεις και να αναλύσεις όλες τις προεκτάσεις ενός φαινομένου σε διάστημα δύο ωρών ΚΑΙ να διατηρήσεις το ενδιαφέρον του μέσου θεατή -με την έννοια του μη ψημένου σε αντίστοιχες προβολές- αμείωτο. Το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι να κεντρίσεις το ενδιαφέρον του θεατή (με το αποπάνω κριτήριο) στο να το ψάξει λίγο περισσότερο μόνος του. 

Ίσως η μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία του Δόγματος του Σοκ έγκειται στ' ότι εκτός των ΗΠΑ προτείνεται ως ανάγνωσμα τόσο από αριστερόφρονες, όσο και από συντηρητικών αντιλήψεων ανθρώπους, ο καθένας βέβαια για τους δικούς του λόγους και βάσει της δικής του ερμηνείας.


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2013)

...
*Γιατί αγοράζουμε διαρκώς νέα βιβλία ενώ έχουμε εκατοντάδες αδιάβαστα;*

Οι βιβλιόφιλοι αναζητούμε το επόμενο βιβλίο που θα διαβάσουμε (ή τα βιβλία που θα διαβάσουμε στα επόμενα 40 χρόνια, για να είμαστε ακριβείς) με την προσήλωση, την απληστία και το πάθος που έχουν οι χρυσοθήρες και οι αλιείς μαργαριταριών.

Στο διαδίκτυο, στα περιοδικά ή τις εφημερίδες, στα βιβλιοπωλεία, στις βιβλιοθήκες φίλων, οπουδήποτε ψάχνουμε με υπομονή. Διαβάζουμε το οπισθόφυλλο, τις πρώτες γραμμές του βιβλίου, σκόρπιες φράσεις από διάφορα κεφάλαια: Για να δούμε αν μας πάει. Ανυπομονούμε να βρούμε έστω και μια φράση για να κουμπώσει με τις εμμονές ή τα ενδιαφέροντά μας. Σκανάρουμε πληροφορίες και ανασύρουμε στο μυαλό άλλα βιβλία που κολλάνε στο θέμα ή τα οποία με κάποιο τρόπο έχουν μια συγγένεια με αυτό που κρατάμε στο χέρι.

Στις βιβλιοθήκες μου, στο σπίτι ή στις βιβλιο-αποθήκες μου (εκεί όπου άλλοι κρύβουν τις κούτες με τα χριστουγεννιάτικα στολίδια εγώ φυλάω τους θησαυρούς μου), έχω μαζέψει βιβλία που θα μου έφταναν για μια ολόκληρη ζωή. Μπορεί και για τις δυο επόμενες. Και δεν υπολογίζω αυτά που έχω χαρίσει, δανείσει, ξεχάσει. Γιατί λοιπόν συνεχίζω να αγοράζω κι άλλα βιβλία, ενώ έχω ήδη ένα βιβλιοπωλείο αδιάβαστο στο σπίτι; Είναι κάποιου είδους απληστία ή μονομανία; Είμαστε οι βιβλιοφάγοι εθισμένοι, όπως άλλοι είναι στον τζόγο ή στο αλκοόλ; Θα προλάβουμε άραγε ποτέ να διαβάσουμε όσα θέλουμε; Θα χορτάσουμε αυτή την αβυσσαλέα πείνα μας;

Η σκέψη με βασανίζει συχνά. Έχω ένα ακόρεστο πλάσμα μέσα μου που θρέφεται με λέξεις, εικόνες, συναισθήματα, έναν βιβλιο-βουλιμικό τύπο που δεν ρουμπώνει ποτέ. Όσο διαβάζει τόσο πεινάει περισσότερο. Τον ηρεμώ αγοράζοντας βιβλία, πηγαίνοντας στις εκθέσεις, του λειαίνω τις γωνίες με ποίηση, του χαρίζω φράσεις και τσιτάτα που τον κάνουν να λάμπει. Όσο κι αν τον φροντίζω, όμως, διαφθείρεται: θέλει κι άλλο κι άλλο, χωρίς σταματημό.

Ψάχνοντας απάντηση, έχω αναζητήσει δυο τρεις έρευνες που ίσως θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν μια επιστημονική εξήγηση: Πέρα, λοιπόν, από την απίστευτη απόλαυση που προσφέρει η ανάγνωση, όταν διαβάζουμε μια ιστορία ή εντοπίζουμε ένα καινούριο μυθιστόρημα που μπορεί να μας ενδιαφέρει πολύ, ο εγκέφαλος απελευθερώνει ντοπαμίνη. Πρόκειται για μία απλή οργανική ουσία που δρα σαν νευροδιαβιβαστής.
«Το σύστημα της ντοπαμίνης ενεργοποιείται σε στιγμές απόλαυσης και καλής διάθεσης. Η βασική δομή της είναι η σεροτονίνη η οποία, ανάλογα σε τι επίπεδα βρίσκεται (χαμηλά ή υψηλά) επηρεάζει την ψυχική διάθεση. Σε μια από τις σχετικές έρευνες βρέθηκε ότι όταν εθελοντές άκουγαν π.χ. μουσική που τους άρεσε, τα επίπεδα ντοπαμίνης στον οργανισμό τους αυξάνονταν» (Wikipedia). 

Σύμφωνα με τον Ίαν Ρόμπερτσον, καθηγητή Ψυχολογίας στο Trinity College του Δουβλίνου και συγγραφέα του βιβλίου «The Winner Effect: How Power Affects Your Brain» (εκδόσεις Bloomsbury), «καθετί καινούριο» -σε άλλους η εξουσία, ο καταναλωτισμός, στην περίπτωσή μας τα βιβλία- «προκαλεί εθισμό γιατί αυξάνει τα επίπεδα ντοπαμίνης στο σύστημα της ανταμοιβής του εγκεφάλου και συγκεκριμένα σε μια περιοχή που ονομάζεται επικλινής πυρήνας. Το σύστημα της ανταμοιβής, όπως αποδεικνύεται τα τελευταία χρόνια, είναι αυτό που μας κάνει ευάλωτους απέναντι στις περισσότερες εθιστικές συμπεριφορές. Σε αυτό επενεργούν επίσης τα ναρκωτικά και το αλκοόλ, πυροδοτώντας έναν μηχανισμό ο οποίος προσφέρει άμεσα μεγάλη απόλαυση αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα οδηγεί στον εθισμό».

Η ντοπαμίνη απελευθερώνεται όταν κάνουμε κάτι καινούριο, όταν ανακαλύπτουμε νέα μονοπάτια και δρόμους που δεν ξέραμε πως υπάρχουν. Αυτό που κάνει δηλαδή ένα καλό βιβλίο, ένας πίνακας, μια ταινία ή μια έξυπνη σειρά. Μας ανοίγει το μυαλό, μας βάζει να ψάχνουμε πληροφορίες με μια απίστευτη δίψα. Βλέπεις, για παράδειγμα, το _Lost_, το _Fringe_ ή το _FlashForward_ και ξαφνικά «βουτάς» σε μυθιστορήματα κβαντικής φυσικής με παράλληλα σύμπαντα (_Ο δαίμονας του Λαπλάς, Η θεωρία των χορδών, Σολάρις_ κ.α.). Κολλάς με το _Mad Men_ και επιστρέφεις στη λογοτεχνία των '50s ή τρελαίνεσαι με το _Downton Abbey_ και αναζητάς μυθιστορήματα εποχής με πύργους. Διαβάζεις τη βιογραφία ενός ζωγράφου και αρχίζεις να σκανάρεις παντού πληροφορίες που σχετίζονται με τα έργα, τα κινήματα, τα μέρη που τον αφορούν. _Και κάθε φορά νιώθεις τη μαγεία πως ανακάλυψες κάτι καινούριο_.
[...]
http://lou-read100.blogspot.gr/2012/11/blog-post_20.html







*librocubicularist*: A person who reads in bed (_The Haunted Bookshop_ by Christopher Morley, 1919) 

"That's a great deal to make one word mean," Alice said in a thoughtful tone. 
"When I make a word do a lot of work like that," said Humpty Dumpty, "I always pay it extra."


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2013)

_Δηλαδή τα βιβλία είναι τα παπούτσια των βιβλιόφιλων;_

Πάντως εγώ έχω σταματήσει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια να αγοράζω βιβλία. Τα δανείζομαι από τη βιβλιοθήκη. Παρόλα αυτά και παρόλο που έχω φτοντίσει να δωρίσω, να δανείσω κλπ κάμποσα βιβλία, εξακολουθώ να έχω πολλά βιβλία και να χρειάζομαι βιβλιοθήκη στο σπίτι για να ταχτοποιήσω. 

Από την άλλη πάντα έβρισκα βαρετό το πως οι φίλοι που με επισκεπτονταν από Ελλάδα ήθελαν να περνάνε την ώρα τους χαζεύοντας βιβλία, ταινίες και σιντί. Όχι γιατί εγώ δεν έχω χαζολογήσει ποτέ σε βιβλιοπωλείο (μέχρι και βιβλία έχω αγοράσει παρά τον χρυσό κανόνα, γιατί π.χ. χάζευα και έπεσα πανω σε ομιλία του συγγραφέα), αλλά αυτές έιναι μοναχικές περιπλανήσεις, όπως είναι και τα ψώνια, δεν χρειάζεσαι τον οικοδεσπότη σου να σκυλοβαριέται και από ευγένεια να μη λέει τίποτα. 

Βεβαίως με τα χρόνια το πρόβλημα λύθηκε ως εξής:
α. οι φίλοι που πετάγονταν μια στο τόσο Λονδίνο τώρα εχουν οικογένεις και δεν κάνουν ταξίδια ή αν κάνουν είναι επαγγελματικά ταξίδια, χωρίς χρόνο για χάζεμα
β. Οι ταινίες κι η μουσική είναι πλέον ιντερνετικές ασχολίες, τα βιβλία παραμένουν, αλλά αυτό σημαίνει μισή ενασχόληση σε σχέση με πριν


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πάντως εγώ έχω σταματήσει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια να αγοράζω βιβλία. Τα δανείζομαι από τη βιβλιοθήκη.


Μία από τα ίδια.

Χάρη στην κόρη μου (ξανα)ανακαλύπτω τις περιπέτειες του δόκτορα Ντούλιτλ. Δυστυχώς στα ελληνικά έχει μεταφραστεί μόνο το πρώτο της σειράς και δεν θα το βρείτε καν στα βιβλιοπωλεία, αν το θέλετε θα πρέπει να το παραγγείλετε (εκδόσεις Εστία). 

Επίσης μόλις τελείωσα το _Los renglones torcidos de Dios_ (1980), του Torcuato Luca de Tena. Δεν το είχα καν υπ' όψη μου αν και είναι σχεδόν κλασικό απ' ό,τι μαθαίνω. Ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο. Εκτυλίσσεται σε ένα ψυχιατρείο της Ισπανίας και περιγράφει τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης, με πρόφαση την προσωπική ιστορία μιας ασθενούς και ένα αστυνομικό μυστήριο. Ο συγγραφέας (ακαδημαϊκός) κλείστηκε σε ψυχιατρείο με τη θέλησή του ως ασθενής για να βιώσει και να παρακολουθήσει εκ των έσω την κατάσταση. Γι' αυτό και μόνο νομίζω αξίζει να το διαβάσει κανείς, παρ' όλο που η πλοκή δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι αρκετά αληθοφανής ώστε να πείθει.


----------



## SBE (Mar 25, 2013)

Όταν πριν μερικά χρόνια πήγα Ισπανία για μαθήματα ισπανικών με έπιασε μεγάλη αισιοδοξία ότι συνεννοούμαι, ότι διαβάζω κλπ κλπ (αηδίες, κουτσά στραβά η συνεννόηση). Και αισθάνθηκα άσχημα που την ημέρα που φεύγαμε όλοι οι άλλοι στο δρόμο για το αεροδρόμιο κουβαλάγανε κάτι βαλίτσες φίσκα στα βιβλία, γιατί τις προηγούμενες μέρες είχαν κάνει επιδρομή στα βιβλιοπωλεία για προμήθειες, ενώ εγώ είχα μια βαλίτσα ασήκωτη γεμάτη τοπικά εδέσματα και τοπικές χειροτεχνίες (που τα τιμήσαμε δεόντως τις επόμενες εβδομάδες). Στη Μαδρίτη λοιπόν που θα άλλαζα αεροπλάνο είχαμε δυο ώρες καθυστέρηση οπότε αφού έκανα δεκαπέντε βόλτες πάνω- κάτω κατάληξα στο βιβλιοπωλείο όπου σε μια κρίση τρέλας αγόρασα τη Σκιά του Ανέμου, ειδική έκδοση με σιντί. Μόνο και μόνο γιατί άνοιξα μια σελίδα στην τύχη και διάβασα μαι παράγραφο και διαπίστωσα ότι δεν είχα άγνωστες λέξεις Ένα ακόμα τουβλάκι που δεν έχω διαβάσει ακόμα. 

Άλλο αδιάβαστο είναι η επετειακή έκδοση του GEB γιατί εκεί γύρω στο 2000 είχα γνωρίσει ένα ωραίο παιδί που το είχε διαβάσει πρόσφατα και το εκθείαζε. Το ωραίο παιδί δεν έχω ιδέα που βρίσκεται πλέον το βιβλίο το διάβασα λίγο στην αρχή, έκανε κλικ το ότι ο νέος που το σύστησε ήταν οικονομολόγος κι όχι μηχανικός, γι'αυτό είχε εντυπωσιαστεί τόσο πολύ και το βιβλίο παραμένει έκτοτε αδιάβαστο στο ράφι (είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι έργο θεμελιώδες κλπ κλπ, αλλά εμένα δεν μου άρεσε). 

Άλλο αδιάβαστο: Finnegan's Wake. Αγοράστηκε για φιγούρα, επειδή είχα ακούσει κάτι αμερικανάκια που συζητούσανε ότι το κάνανε στο σχολείο και τους βγήκε το λάδι. Το αγόρασα λοιπόν, ξεκινάω στην πρώτη σελίδα, δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα, το ξεφυλλίζω λίγο πιο κάτω και πέφτω σε μια σελίδα που έβγαζε νόημα. Από εκεί έπρεπε να έχω συνεχίσει, αλλά με έφαγε το ότι έπρεπε ντε και καλά να καταλάβω τις προηγούμενες σελίδες και το παράτησα. Τέλος πάντων...


----------



## Costas (Mar 25, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι διαβάζω τις Ακυβέρνητες Πολιτείες του Τσίρκα. Ενδιαφέρον, οπωσδήποτε. Και με μπόλικο ιστορικό και...ταξιδιωτικό ενδιαφέρον. Μ' αρέσουν και κάποιες παρομοιώσεις του. Τώρα είμαι στη Νυχτερίδα, το τελευταίο μέρος. Ένα κεφάλαιο την ημέρα το γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα (τον κάνει;)


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 25, 2013)

Ετούτο.


----------



## sarant (Mar 25, 2013)

Εγώ διαβάζω ένα τούβλο, το Πόθεν και πότε οι Έλληνες.


----------



## SBE (Mar 25, 2013)

Είναι σοβαρό βιβλίο ή εγχειρίδιο τρελλών συνωμοσιολόγων που το διαβάζεις από μαζοχιστική περιέργεια;


----------



## Marinos (Mar 25, 2013)

Για ειδικά γούστα αλλά συναρπαστικό: Γιώργος Κουτζακιώτης, _Αναμένοντας το τέλος του κόσμου τον 17ο αιώνα. Ο εβραίος μεσσίας και ο μέγας διερμηνέας_. Περί Σαμπετάι Σεβί και Παναγιώτη Νικούσιου.


----------



## kenseycp (Apr 30, 2013)

«Οι κληρονόμοι του Νίλσον» - Ιωάννου Ιωάννης
Είναι μια αστυνομική νουβέλα με ωραία πλοκή και εξαιρετική γραφή. Θυμίζει λίγο Άγκαθα Κρίστι με την έννοια ότι μαθαίνεις στο τέλος τον ένοχο και μένεις με το στόμα ανοιχτό όταν αποκαλύπτεται το σκεπτικό του ντετέκτιβ. Κατά τα άλλα δεν υπάρχουν ομοιότητες με άλλα κλασικά βιβλία αστυνομικής λογοτεχνίας. Το πιο θετικό του στοιχείο για ‘μένα νομίζω ότι είναι ότι δε σε αφήνει να το κλείσεις, γιατί κάθε κεφάλαιο προσθέτει και κάτι νέο στην ιστορία επηρεάζοντας την εξέλιξή της. Έτσι θέλεις να το τελειώσεις σε μια ανάγνωση. Στη ιστοσελίδα http://johnioannou.tk/ μπορείτε να βρείτε τα πρώτα πέντε κεφάλαια. Διαβάστε το και θα με θυμηθείτε!
P.S. Αυτό το βιβλίο θα γινόταν πολύ καλή ταινία : )


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Θα αφήσω το παραπάνω μήνυμα και δεν θα το σβήσω, αλλά μόνο σαν παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή: Πώς να _μη_ σπαμάρετε!

Πρώτα απ' όλα, έχετε δει κανέναν να μπαίνει σε μια παρέα αγνώστων και να λέει, με το που κάθεται στην καρέκλα: «Παίδες, διάβασα ένα μυθιστόρημα, από Ζορζ Σιμενόν κι επάνω. Να το πάρετε!» Η όλη προσέγγιση θυμίζει περισσότερο τον αδελφό του συγγραφέα, τον ίδιο τον συγγραφέα, που μεταμφιέζεται και τριγυρνά λιγούρικα από ιστότοπο σε ιστότοπο για να πείσει, με τρόπους που δεν πείθουν.

Μα και πώς να πείσουν επιχειρήματα όπως «Θυμίζει λίγο Άγκαθα Κρίστι με την έννοια ότι μαθαίνεις στο τέλος τον ένοχο», «κάθε κεφάλαιο προσθέτει και κάτι νέο στην ιστορία επηρεάζοντας την εξέλιξή της». Πόσα αστυνομικά μυθιστορήματα ξέρετε που να αποκαλύπτουν τον ένοχο στην αρχή (εκτός αν το κάνουν για να πετύχουν την τέλεια ανατροπή στο τέλος) ή που να διαβάζεις κεφάλαια που δεν προσθέτουν τίποτα στην ιστορία; Αυτή είναι άλλωστε η διαφορά του μυθιστορήματος από την κοινοτοπία της ζωής: κάθε πληροφορία οφείλει να χτίζει τη διαδρομή προς την τελική έκβαση. 

Αφήστε που με χάλασε η πρώτη κιόλας πρόταση της ιστορίας (εκείνη που όλοι οι οδηγοί λένε ότι πρέπει να σε συναρπάζει και να σε συνταράσσει): «Ούτε το ποτό, ούτε τα χρώματα της τηλεόρασης μπορούσαν να τον ηρεμίσουν». Εκτός του ότι η ανορθογραφία (*_ηρεμίσουν_) με προδιαθέτει αμέσως αρνητικά, από πότε περιμένουμε ότι τα χρώματα της τηλεόρασης μπορούν να παίξουν ρόλο ηρεμιστικού;

Ελπίζω τα σκληρά μου σχόλια να αποδειχτούν χρήσιμα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2013)

Αν ήμουν στη θέση του νέου μας καλεσμένου, θα περνούσα πρώτα από αυτό το νήμα για να χαιρετίσω, και μετά θα πρόσθετα σε δυο τρία νήματα τη γνώμη μου για να με γνωρίσουν οι θαμώνες αυτού του φόρουμ καλύτερα. :)


----------



## Costas (Apr 30, 2013)

Μετά την τριλογία του Τσίρκα, είπα να χτυπήσω την τετραλογία των Αθλίων του Ουγκό. Πολύ δασκαλίστικο, σήμερα θα πήγαινε άπατο. Η όλη πλοκή είναι φτιαγμένη για να αποδείξει κάποιες ιδέες του συγγραφέα. Πόσο αλλάζουν οι καιροί, τόσο ως προς το φιλολογικό γούστο όσο και ως προς τον κοινωνικό και ιδεολογικό ρόλο της λογοτεχνίας. Καλά πάντως το ονομάζουν κοινωνικό ευαγγέλιο, μου θύμισε το Κεφάλαιο του Μαρξ (με την ευκαιρία, κυκλοφόρησε μια νέα βιογραφία του, που από τη βιβλιοκρισία της τη βρήκα πολύ του γούστου μου). Δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξω να το διαβάσω όλο, αλλά ευτυχώς διαβάζεται πολύ εύκολα, σαν επιφυλλίδα, οπότε οι σελίδες φεύγουν στο πι και φι. Στο κινητό βεβαίως-βεβαίως, αλλιώς αποκλειόταν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 22, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τι με έχει πιάσει τελευταία και κάνω επανάληψη τον Ιούλιο Βερν. Τώρα είμαι στη "Μυστηριώδη νήσο" και δοκιμάζω ανάμικτα συναισθήματα. Αφ' ενός θυμάμαι τα παιδικάτα μου, προφανώς - την απολαυστική αίσθηση περιπέτειας, τον πάντα γοητευτικό μύθο του ναυαγού στο έρημο νησί που όχι απλώς τα βγάζει πέρα αλλά χτίζει έναν θαυμαστό καινούριο κόσμο, τις πολυάριθμες και πολυποίκιλες γνώσεις φυσικής, χημείας, γεωγραφίας, φυσιογνωσίας και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Αφ' ετέρου διαπιστώνω για πρώτη φορά τα ιδεολογικά κολλήματα, χαρακτηριστικά βεβαίως μιας εποχής και μιας κοινωνικής τάξης, που διαπνέουν το έργο, και που ως παιδί δεν είχα το υπόβαθρο για να παρατηρήσω. Λόγου χάρη, στην παρέα υπάρχει μόνο ένας μαύρος (sic, αράπης αν προτιμάτε, για να μην εξωραΐζουμε τα πράγματα), ο οποίος με μεγάλη φυσικότητα τοποθετείται στο ρόλο του πιστού υπηρέτη (ο καλύτερος φίλος του καλού λευκού αφέντη). Βεβαίως ο συγγραφέας έχει ταχθεί υπέρ των Βορείων (και άρα κατά της δουλείας), και ξέρω βεβαίως ότι πράγματι πολλοί μαύροι σκλάβοι αμέσως μετά την απελευθέρωσή τους έμπαιναν σε ρόλο υπηρέτη (ή εργάτη, φυσικά), διότι τι άλλο ήξεραν να κάνουν, εδώ που τα λέμε, και τι άλλη δουλειά θα τους έδιναν; Παραμένει όμως το γεγονός ότι ο "πιστός μαύρος" σε καμία στιγμή δεν εκδηλώνει, φερ' ειπείν, διανοητική ανωτερότητα (σε αντίθεση με τον 15χρονο και κατάλευκο Αλβέρτο, σωστό παιδί-θαύμα από πλευράς πλούτου γνώσεων και αντίληψης). 
Ομοίως υποβόσκει η αντίληψη ότι η άνευ ορίων εκμετάλλευση της φύσης από τον άνθρωπο είναι κάτι το καλό και αξιοθαύμαστο, όπως επίσης και η τεχνολογία. Η σημερινή αντίληψη περί αειφόρας ανάπτυξης και προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος δεν είχε αρχίσει βέβαια να γεννιέται ακόμη, άλλωστε όταν είσαι στο έρημο νησί με μόνο δυο ρολογια, ένα σπίρτο και τα ρούχα που φοράς, δεν κάνεις τον ανώτερο ούτε λυπάσαι την κακόμοιρη τη φώκια που σκοτώνεται για να γίνει φυσερό σιδηριουργείου ή τα έρμα τα άγρια γαϊδούρια που εξημερώνονται έκοντα άκοντα για να σέρνουν το κάρο. Καλά και άγια όλα αυτά, και πολύ σωστά παρουσιασμένα - όπως ήδη είπα, αντικατοπτρίζουν την πραγματικότητα μιας κατάστασης (ναυαγοί στο έρημο νησί) και μιας εποχής. 

Αλλά τι τα θέτε, μου χτυπάει κάπως άσχημα ας πούμε η εξημέρωση του ουραγκοτάγκου που γίνεται υπηρέτης, και τι υπηρέτης! Πρόθυμος, πειθήνιος, καλόκαρδος, έως κι ευχαριστημένος φαίνεται που τον τραβολόγησαν και τον έβαλαν να τους σερβίρει και να τους κάνει τη μπουγάδα - και φυσικά γίνεται πρώτος φίλος με τον μαύρο υπηρέτη, που σιωπηρώς μεν, σαφώς δε, γίνεται αντιληπτό ότι είναι περίπου του δικού του διανοητικού διαμετρήματος (εξάλλου έχει αναφέρει κάπου ότι το κρανίο του ουραγκοτάγκου δεν διαφέρει και πολύ από εκείνο των Οτεντότων ή των Αυστραλών ιθαγενών).

Κανέναν πρόβλημα, εξακολουθώ να λατρεύω τον Βερν, τη γλαφυρότητά του, τις γνώσεις του, την ευστροφία του, τον τεχνολογικό οραματισμό του. Κοίτα όμως πόσο διαφορετικά διαβάζει κανείς ένα βιβλίο ανάλογα με την ηλικία του, τις προσλαμβάνουσες, τις αξίες, τη φάση ζωής του...


----------



## Earion (May 22, 2013)




----------



## SBE (May 22, 2013)

Tη Μυστηριώδη Νήσο δεν τη διάβασα ποτέ, αλλά όπως το λες Μελ μοιάζει με τον Ροβινσόνα Κρούσο στο πιο τεχνολογικό- μέχρι και στον Παρασκευά, που όταν τον συναντάει ο ήρωας αντί να χαρεί που βρήκε παρέα στην ερημιά, χαίρεται που βρήκε υπηρέτη. 
Όσο για τον Βερν, ε, ναι, ανθρωπος της εποχής του, και δε θυμάμαι να υπάρχει στα εργα του καμία γυναίκα που να μην είναι γλάστρα, αν και στο γύρο του κόσμου σε 80 ημέρες η Ινδή πριγκίπισσα παίζει ρόλο στην εξέλιξη της πλοκής στο τέλος.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2013)

Κοιτάξτε τι βρήκα! 
http://www.literature-map.com/


----------



## Earion (Jun 11, 2013)

Χμμμ... Τι να πω; Φαίνεται πως όποιος διαβάζει Μαρξ το επόμενο βήμα είναι να περάσει στον Ρόμπερτ Φροστ και στους Μόντυ Πάιθον !


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2013)

Και η μουσική του Λέοναρντ Κοέν οδηγεί... στον σαδισμό!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2013)

Ενώ αν αναρωτιέσαι «Μετά τον Φρόιντ, τι;» σου λέει Αδόλφο Χίτλερ και Ζίζεκ.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 11, 2013)

Σας βγάζει κι εσάς τον Heinlein παντού;


----------



## Earion (Jun 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ενώ αν αναρωτιέσαι «Μετά τον Φρόιντ, τι;» σου λέει Αδόλφο Χίτλερ και Ζίζεκ.



Όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά ο Μακιαβέλλι είναι πλησιέστερα στον Φρόυντ απ' ό,τι ο Άντλερ κι ο Γιουνγκ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2013)

Και πλησιέστερα στον Χίτλερ ο Γουόλτ Ντίσνεϋ. 
To οποίο εξηγείται εδώ πώς προέκυψε.


----------



## Irini (Jun 11, 2013)

Αχά! Όποιος διαβάζει Terry Pratchett θα πάει σε Έκο αλλά πιθανότερο είναι να διαβάζει Νταν Μπράουν :blink:

Απορία: Κοντά στον Pratchett είναι ο Philip Pullman. Αν πατήσεις τον Πούλμαν ως κεντρικό όμως, ο Pratchett εξαφανίζεται. Πώς κι έτσι;


----------



## Costas (Jun 26, 2013)

Ξαναδιαβάζω, μετά από σαραντατόσα χρόνια, την (sic:) Πριγκηπέσσα Ιζαμπώ, του Άγγελου Τερζάκη.


----------



## Earion (Jun 27, 2013)

Ωραία Ιζαμπώ, και κρατιέται ακόμα, παρά τα χρονάκια της.

Εκ των υστέρων βέβαια ο αναγνώστης ανακαλύπτει ότι το μυθιστόρημα γράφτηκε και για ένα λόγο ακόμη πέρα από την αγνή απόλαυση της ανάγνωσης μιας ιπποτικής ιστορίας που εκτυλίσσεται στα δικά μας χώματα. Όχι ότι αυτό αφαιρεί από τη δεξιοτεχνία του συγγραφέα.

Αλλά μια που γίνεται συζήτηση, θυμάμαι πως έχω απολαύσει ένα ιστορικό μυθιστόρημα γραμμένο από Εγγλέζο γι' αυτήν ακριβώς την εποχή και τον τόπο, που είναι, να το πω έτσι, η πίσω μεριά του καθρέφτη της Ιζαμπώς. Λέγεται *Lord Geoffrey's Fancy*, και ο συγγραφέας *Alfred Duggan*. 






Διηγείται το βίο ενός Φράγκου ιππότη, που ζει τα ίδια γεγονότα από την εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετη άποψη. Είναι ιστορικά ακριβές (ο συγγραφέας έχει κάνει το διάβασμά του*), και κυρίως είναι γραμμένο ανάλαφρα και με εύθυμη διάθεση, και καταφέρνει να μεταδώσει στον αναγνώστη πάνω απ' όλα την αίσθηση της κομψής ανεμελιάς της ιπποτικής κοινωνίας. Άλλωστε, ας μην ξεχνάμε, οι Φράγκοι του Πριγκιπάτου του Μορέα (της Ρωμανίας, όπως επιμένει ο συγγραφέας) περηφανεύονταν ότι καλλιεργούσαν τα ήθη και τον πολιτισμό τους σε τόσο υψηλό επίπεδο που δεν είχαν να ζηλέψουν ούτε την αυλή του βασιλιά της Γαλλίας. 

Διαβάζω εδώ: In _Lord Geoffrey's Fancy_ Alfred Duggan introduces us to 13th-century Greece under the rule of Frankish knights. All the geography and ethnography of that place is refracted through the language and sensibility of these knights. Athens is “Satines”; Corinth is “Chorinte”; the natives are “Grifons” (Greeks) or “Esclavons” (South Slavs). The effect is to render the whole story as taking place in a completely imagined world, a Tolkeinian fantasy without the magic; yet the history is sound and well researched. At the end of the book, the narrator, returned to England, laments the passing of it all:

But I have seen it: the colours of western blazonry burning under the bright sun, castles of shimmering white marble, the Latin chant in the Cathedral of Our Lady of Satines, columns erected by the wise men of old and the soaring domes of the cunning Grifons. That life will never come again. It ought to be remembered.​

Yes, it ought to be remembered — not just by archæologists and antiquaries, but by ordinary thoughtful men and women, seeking relief from the press of daily affairs in the productions of a gifted and informed imagination. There have been few historical imaginations better informed or more gifted than Alfred Duggan's.

Κι άλλη μια παρουσίαση από το *Kirkus Review*

After the Fourth Crusade in 1204 French and Italian invaders created an ephemeral feudal kingdom that flourished for half a century on both sides of the Dardanelles. At that time the Greek Peloponnesus became the “mighty Frankish empire of Romanie” where baronial lords, their knights and vassals, engaged in a chilvalrous Mediterranean edition of Arthurian romance. Amidst complicated questions of homage, fealty, and fees, the Frankish nobles indulged themselves in fighting the schismatics and infidels of Wallachia, Turkey and Greece (the “Grifons”), as well as in the equally taxing vagaries of courtly love. As in his previous novels, Duggan transports us into an unfamiliar historical episode through the fictitious voice of an underling--here a landless, likeable knight in the household service of Lord Geoffrey de Bruyere, the “best Knight in all Romanie”. A gallant, charming young man, Sir Geoffrey wangles his way in and out of tourneys, civil wars, and crusades with the greatest medieval aplomb. Even a dishonorable flight to Italy with his chief castellan's wife (Lord Geoffrey's Fancy) cannot completely eradicate his somewhat self-concerned code of honor. As the narrator describes his life atop Sir Geoffrey's isolated castle, the most intricate of feudal finaglings in a foreign land are brought vividly to life. Animated by a connoisseur, the history may be obscure, but the knights and ladies make ever-tantalizing adventure.​
Απ' όσο ξέρω, στην Ελλάδα ο Duggan είναι άγνωστος και δεν έχει επιχειρήσει κανείς να μεταφράσει το μυθιστόρημα. Βλέπω ότι το φέρνει στα αγγλικά ο Παπασωτηρίου. Αλλά βρήκα και κατέβασα το κείμενο από εδώ.

* Δύο μόνο χαριτωμένα λαθάκια θυμάμαι να έχω πιάσει: πρώτον, ότι η φιλεναδίτσα του ήρωα, Ελληνίδα χωριατοπούλα, έχει το επώνυμο Μελισσηνή (που ήταν ωστόσο όνομα μεγάλης αριστοκρατικής βυζαντινής οικογένειας), και δεύτερον, ότι σε επίσκεψή του στην Αθήνα, ο ήρωας εντυπωσιάζεται από το μικρό λευκό ξωκλήσι του Αϊ-Γιώργη στο λόφο του Λυκαβηττού (ενώ η αλήθεια είναι ότι το λευκό εκκλησάκι που γνωρίζουμε σήμερα χτίστηκε το 1870).

Υ.Γ. 1. Ιστότοπος για ιστορικά μυθιστορήματα, και ειδικότερα με θέμα τις Σταυροφορίες, εδώ.

Υ.Γ. 2. Ο Lord Geoffrey της ιστορίας είναι ο Αφέντης της Καρύταινας.


----------



## Costas (Jun 29, 2013)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, Εαρίων! (Δυστυχώς, το λινκ στο τραγούδι του Μαμαγκάκη είναι νεκρό.) Αυτό το Grifons το λέγανε οι Γάλλοι, ή είναι επινόηση του συγγραφέα;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2013)

What Makes You Put Down a Book?


----------



## bernardina (Jul 12, 2013)

Zazula said:


> What Makes You Put Down a Book?


Τhat's interesting. I remember all three books I've ever put down. The first was a bad translation, the second a bad text, the third a bad text with an even worse translation.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 13, 2013)

Εχτές στη συνάντηση συζητούσαμε ακριβώς αυτό (μεταξύ άλλων) με το Θέμη και το Δόκτορα.
Εγώ μικρή δεν παρατούσα βιβλία, τώρα πια όμως παρατώ πολύ συχνά, είτε επειδή είναι κατώτερο των προσδοκιών μου, είτε επειδή είναι υπερβολικά κοινότοπο ή αναμενόμενο με τρόπο βαρετό και απογοητευτικό, είτε επειδή απλώς δεν μου αρέσει (θα μπορούσα να πω εδώ "επειδή είναι κακογραμμένο" αλλά προτιμώ να μην εξυψώσω το γούστο μου σε λογοτεχνική κριτική).


----------



## Costas (Jul 13, 2013)

Κι εγώ μπορεί να διαβάζω δυο-τρία ταυτόχρονα, ένα κεφάλαιο απ' το ένα, ένα απ' το άλλο κοκ. Κι όποιο δεν τελειώσει, δε βαριέσαι. Μεταμοντέρνος αναγνωστοκεντρισμός, ή απλά good old bon sens?


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2013)

Έχω ξεκινήσει να διαβάζω τους Πέρσες του Αισχύλου, με Perseus σαν κείμενο βάσης με λινκ προς λεξικά για όλες τις λέξεις και με αγγλική κατά λέξη μετάφραση (πάντα στον Perseus), συν την έκδοση της Οξφόρδης (D. Page) για το κριτικό υπόμνημα (ο Perseus δεν έχει τέτοιο), συν καμιά-δυο γενικές γραμματολογίες για ξεστράβωμα (αυτή των Sa:id, Tre'de', le Boulluec δεν είναι άσχημη). Ανακάλυψα λοιπόν (εντάξει, γλαύκα σίγουρα για κάποιους...) ένα δίστιχο με άψογους ιαμβικούς 15σύλλαβους!

ὦ βαθυζώνων ἄνασσα Περσίδων ὑπερτάτη,
μῆτερ ἡ Ξέρξου γεραιά, χαῖρε, Δαρείου γύναι
(στ. 155-156)

Πλάκα δεν έχει; θα 'λεγες πως είναι καμιά βυζαντινή φυλλάδα! Τρισχιλιετής και πάλι τρισχιλιετής, και δε με μέλει για τις προσωδίες... :)


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2013)

Ωπ, έπεσα και στο πρώτο χοντρό λάθος: γράφει (165)

ταῦτά μοι διπλῆ μέριμνα φραστός ἐστιν ἐν φρεσίν

αλλά το _φραστός_ είναι ανύπαρκτο. Το σωστό (Page):

*μέριμν' ἄφραστός ἐστιν*

Συμπέρασμα: για σίγουρο διάβασμα απαραίτητη μια κλασική έκδοση τύπου Οξφόρδης, όχι πια μόνο για το κριτικό υπόμνημα αλλά ακόμα και για τις πατάτες.


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2013)

Αισχ. _Πέρσ_. 302-303:
Ἀρτεμβάρης δὲ μυρίας ἵππου βραβεὺς
στύφλους παρ᾽ ἀκτὰς θείνεται Σιληνιῶν.
Ρε μπας και αυτά είναι τα Σελήνια; Και αν ναι, η ονομασία Σελήνια είναι λαϊκή ή λόγια; Η Βικιπαίδεια λέει πως προέρχεται από τη Σελήνη, αλλά η ομοιότητα με τις Σιλήνιες με εντυπωσιάζει.

Κράση με κεφαλαίο: Ἀρσάμης τε κἈργήστης τρίτος (308)

Στην κατά λέξη μετάφραση που συνοδεύει το κείμενο (Theodore Alois Buckley, B.A., of Christ Church, Oxford), Λονδίνο 1888, σε σχέση με την εξής πρόταση (314-317) [στην έκδ. Page η δεύτερη αράδα λείπει, καθώς έχει μετατεθεί παρακάτω]:

Χρυσεὺς Μάταλλος μυριόνταρχος θανών, 
ἵππου μελαίνης ἡγεμὼν τρισμυρίας, 
πυρρὰν ζαπληθῆ δάσκιον γενειάδα 
ἔτεγγ᾽, ἀμείβων χρῶτα πορφυρέᾳ βαφῇ.

[τέγγω = μουσκεύω]

έχει σε κανονική έντυπη υποσημείωση το εξής ωραίο:

This was at all events more glorious than the transformation of Tittlebat Titmouse's hair by the Tetaragmenon Abracadabra. See "Ten Thousand a Year".

Κάποιος αναγνώστης/τρια μάλιστα έχει προσθέσει με το μολύβι 3 θαυμαστικά. Οι παλιοί ξανθοί φιλόλογοι το γλεντούσαν...


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2013)

Costas said:


> Αισχ. _Πέρσ_. 302-303:
> Ἀρτεμβάρης δὲ μυρίας ἵππου βραβεὺς
> στύφλους παρ᾽ ἀκτὰς θείνεται Σιληνιῶν.
> Ρε μπας και αυτά είναι τα Σελήνια; Και αν ναι, η ονομασία Σελήνια είναι λαϊκή ή λόγια; Η Βικιπαίδεια λέει πως προέρχεται από τη Σελήνη, αλλά η ομοιότητα με τις Σιλήνιες με εντυπωσιάζει.


Η Βικιπαίδεια λέει (τώρα τουλάχιστον):
«Τα Σελήνια είναι παραθαλάσσιος οικισμός και όρμος στα ανατολικά της Σαλαμίνας (Πελισαίς / αι αρχαίαι Σιλήνιαι)».

Στη Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Δρανδάκη διαβάζω (στο λήμμα _Σελήνια_): Η διασωθείσα ονομασία αυτού επιτρέπει όπως τοποθετήσωμεν εν τω χωρίω τούτω την υπό των αρχαίων αναφερομένην ακτήν Σιληνίαι, συνδεομένην με την τοπογραφίαν της διεξαχθείσης υπερωνύμου ναυμαχίας.

Στα σχόλια στον Αισχύλο:
Σιληνίαι αἰγιαλὸς Σαλαμῖνος, πλησίον τῆς λεγομένης Τροπαίου ἄκρας.

Για την Τροπαίου άκρα:
Σύμφωνα με αρχαίους συγγραφείς και επιγραφικές μαρτυρίες, αμέσως μετά τη Ναυμαχία, στη Χερσόνησο της Κυνόσουρας στήθηκε και το αρχικό Τρόπαιο της Νίκης των Ελλήνων, η φοινικική τριήρης. Η επιλογή της Κυνόσουρας δεν ήταν τυχαία: επρόκειτο ήδη για ιερό χώρο, καθώς υπήρχαν εκεί ιερό του Κυχρέα, ο Κυχρείος Πάγος, και Τέμενος του Αίαντα. Ο λόφος της Μαγούλας διαμορφώθηκε κατάλληλα ώστε το Τρόπαιο να είναι ορατό έως και τα αττικά παράλια. Πλησίον του Τροπαίου ήταν η θέση του Πολυάνδρειου, του ομαδικού τάφου των Αθηναίων ηρώων της Ναυμαχίας. Αργότερα, με πρωτοβουλία του Θεμιστοκλή, στο ανατολικό άκρο της Χερσονήσου, στην Τροπαίου Άκρα, αναγέρθηκε Τρόπαιο της Νίκης, αφιερωμένο στον Τρόπαιο Δία όπου και τελούνταν γιορτές προς τιμήν του. Περιηγητές το 18ο και 19ο αι. είδαν και περιέγραψαν το μνημείο, κάποια ίχνη του οποίου διακρίνονται ακόμα. 
https://sites.google.com/site/perivos/arthrographia/salaminaegnosteagnoste

Η χερσόνησος της Κυνόσουρας είναι πάνω από τα Σελήνια.
http://goo.gl/maps/QRT5K


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2013)

*Nico Papatakis, Tous les désespoirs sont permis*
(2003, εκδ. Fayard)

Αυτοβιογραφία του γνωστού Αβυσσηνοέλληνα σκηνοθέτη (μεταξύ άλλων). Έχει εκδοθεί και στα ελληνικά από τις εκδόσεις Χατζηνικολή, αλλά εγώ το διάβασα στα γαλλικά. Και το πρώτο πράμα που έχω να πω είναι ότι ο Παπατάκης δεν ήταν «Έλληνας» αλλά Αβυσσηνός από πατέρα Έλληνα Μακεδόνα και μάνα Αβυσσηνή από πολύ καλή οικογένεια με άκρες στο παλάτι. Όλη του η ταυτότητα ήταν ακριβώς αυτός ο μιγαδισμός, που, σύμφωνα με την αφήγησή του, τον έκανε στόχο της ελληνικής κοινότητας της Αντίς Άμπαμπα. Επίσης ξαφνικά κατάλαβα (νομίζω) γιατί ονόμασε τη γνωστή ταινία του (παίχτηκε το χειμώνα στην Ταινιοθήκη) Les Abysses και όχι Les Abîmes, που είναι πιο συχνό σαν λέξη. Abyssin-Abysses! Τέλος πάντων, πρώτα μίλησε αμχαρικά το παιδί και μετά ελληνικά, πολύ δε αργότερα γαλλικά.

Το όνομά του είναι ψευδώνυμο, αλλά δεν εξηγεί γιατί το υιοθέτησε. Λεγόταν Νικηφόρος Παπαχρίστος. Η αφήγηση καλύπτει κυρίως τα νιάτα του ως το 1945 (περ. 25 χρονώ): Αβησσυνία, στο Λίβανο εσωτερικός στους φρερ για να στρώσει γιατί ήταν ατίθασος, πίσω Αβυσσηνία λόγω ιταλικής εισβολής, εθελοντική κατάταξη στον αβυσσηνιακό στρατό ενάντια στον Μουσσολίνι (τόσο Αβυσσηνός ένιωθε!), ήττα, οικονομική καταστροφή του πατρός (κάψιμο του ξενοδοχείου τους), ξεπεσμός στο Τζιμπουτί, φευγιό στην Ελλάδα του Μεταξά, προλεταριοποίηση στα ξενοδοχεία της Κηφισιάς και στο Κινγκ Τζορτζ και ζιγκολοποίηση στα σπίτια του Κολονακιού, γνωριμία με τους πρώτους (ομοφυλόφιλους) καλλιτέχνες που τον στήριξαν (δεν του έβγαινε μαζί τους, κατά τα λεγόμενά του, άλλωστε ο ένας τον στήριξε χωρίς να του την πέσει καθόλου), φευγιό προς τη Γαλλία χάρη στη χρηματοδότηση από το γιο ενός μαχαραγιά που τον γνώρισε σ' ένα αμερικανίζον μπαρ της Ομόνοιας και ένταξη στην παριζιάνικη ζωή ως απένταρος καλλονός. Περαιτέρω γνωριμίες με τους κύκλους καλλιτεχνών και λογοτεχνών μέσα από τις πλούσιες γυναίκες που τον λιμπίζονταν και τον σπίτωναν. Με την ήττα του ’40, φεύγει με αλουμινένιο ποδήλατο (!) προς τη νότια Γαλλία και καταλήγει στη νότια ακτή της, όπου φυτοζωεί ως κομπάρσος προστατευόμενος του Ζακ Πρεβέρ. Προσπαθεί να περάσει Ισπανία και από κει Αγγλία αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνει, όπως επίσης αργότερα να βγει στο μακί αλλά δεν του κάθεται. Επιστρέφει προς το τέλος της κατοχής στο Παρίσι, όπου τον βρίσκει η Απελευθέρωση. Κάπου εκεί σταματά η αφήγηση, αλλά στη διάρκειά της έχουν υπάρξει πολλές αναφορές σε διάφορα γεγονότα της μεταπολεμικής ζωής και καριέρας του (διευθυντής του καμπαρέ του Σαιν Ζερμαίν ντε Πρε Το κόκκινο τριαντάφυλλο [Ζ. Γκρεκό, Ρ. Κενώ], και φυσικά οι ταινίες του). Από τα όσα διηγείται πρέπει να ήταν *ο* κούκλος (ο ίδιος περιγράφει με καμάρι μόνο τα μαυλιστικά μάτια του), αλλά με τους άντρες δεν του ‘βγαινε, τις γυναίκες όμως τις ξέσκισε.

Γραμμένο σε γαλλικά γλαφυρά, ανάμικτα λόγϊα και της πιάτσας, με κούρασε λίγο με το τόσο λεκτικό πυροτέχνημα (είχα και πολλές άγνωστες λέξεις), εντυπωσιακό για 80άρη αυτοβιογραφούμενο! Επίσης εφευρίσκει ένα φανταστικό πρόσωπο που το παίζει μεσάζοντας ανάμεσα στο συγγραφέα και σε μια γυναίκα, ίσως την εκδότρια του βιβλίου, και αρχίζει ένα κουραστικό παιχνίδι που θα μπορούσε κατά τη γνώμη μου να λείπει. Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν προσωπικά πολύ οι εσωτερικές διεργασίες, καταφάσεις, αποφάσεις και αντιφάσεις του συγγραφέα, αλλά οι τελικές απόψεις του. Ωστόσο εντέλει μου άρεσε, γιατί έχει πολλά μυθιστορηματικά στοιχεία η ζωή του και γιατί σου επιτρέπει να δεις λίγο τη ζωή της παροικίας στην Αβυσσηνία και διάφορα άλλα γι’ αυτή τη χώρα. Οι λίγες σελίδες για την παραμονή του στην Ελλάδα του Μεταξά έχουν κι αυτές το γούστο τους.

Αν κρίνω με βάση την αυτοβιογραφία του, τα δύο άρθρα που διάβασα γι' αυτόν, στη γαλλική και στην αγγλική Ουικιπήντια, είναι πάρ' τό ένα χτύπα τό άλλο στις ανακρίβειες. Διδακτικό...


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2013)

Μου θύμισες με το σωστό μέγεθος και ύφος της παρουσίασής σου τις βιβλιοπαρουσιάσεις που διάβαζα κάποια προδιαδικτυακά χρόνια στους Κυριακάτικους Τάιμς. Επειδή είναι ελάχιστα τα βιβλία που προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω, παρηγοριόμουνα με τις παρουσιάσεις. Το ξανάρχισα πρόσφατα το κόλπο με τα ελληνικά μηνιαία έντυπα για το βιβλίο, αλλά οι καλές παρουσιάσεις τους είναι ολόκληρες πραγματείες, οπότε περιορίζομαι στα θέματα που με ενδιαφέρουν. Στους Τάιμς οι ευσύνοπτες παρουσιάσεις, γραμμένες πάντα από ειδικούς, με έκαναν να διαβάζω για θέματα που ουδόλως με είχαν απασχολήσει ως εκείνη τη στιγμή.

Αλλά να έρθω στον γαλλισμό σου: «να βγει στο μακί». Πρώτη φορά το βλέπω έτσι. Υποθέτω αποδίδεις το «prendre le maquis» με τη σημασία «βγαίνω στην αντίσταση». Ή, για να το αντιστοιχίσουμε εντελώς στην ελληνική χλωρίδα και αντίσταση, «βγαίνω στο κλαρί». Έτσι, μάλιστα, το καταλαβαίνω.

Για τη μακία βλάστηση, εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13142-μακία-βλάστηση-μακκία-βλάστηση-maquis-shrubland


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 21, 2013)

Στις μίνι-τσάμπα-διακοπές μου φιλοξενήθηκα σε φιλικό σπίτι με μεγάλη βιβλιοθήκη, δυστυχώς για μένα σχεδόν όλη στα γερμανικά, κατάφερα όμως να ξετρυπώσω πέντ' έξη βιβλία στα ελληνικά. Από αυτά ξεχώρισα τρία και κατάφερα να τα διαβάσω και τα τρία σχεδόν ολόκληρα στις έξι μέρες που έμεινα εκεί. Ήταν όλα ένα κι ένα (ακόμη κι εκείνα που δεν διάβασα):\

"Τ' Αμπελάκια κι ο μύθος για το συνεταιρισμό τους", του Γιάννη Κορδάτου, εκδ. Μπουκουμάνης 1973, Δ' έκδοση

Η ιστορία του περίφημου συναιτερισμού των Αμπελακίων μέσα από ενδιαφέροντα ντοκουμέντα (επιστολές αρχείου Δογάνη κ.ά.). Ο Κορδάτος ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν επρόκειτο για συναιτερισμό (κολεκτίβα) αλλά για κοινοπραξία, και οφείλω να πω ότι μάλλον έχει δίκιο. Πρώτον, δεν ήταν μία εταιρεία αλλά πολλές, που ιδρύθηκαν είτε ταυτόχρονα είτε σε άλλες χρονικές στιγμές, σε μια προσπάθεια των μεγαλεμπόρων να μειώσουν τον ανταγωνισμό μεταξύ τους. Δεύτερον, είχε μορφή ετερόρρυθμης εταιρείας, αποτελούμενης από μικρότερες εταιρείες που ανήκαν σε κεφαλαιούχους του τόπου και όχι σε μικροαστούς. Ορισμένες πηγές βέβαια ισχυρίζονται ότι οι εργάτες μάζευαν τις οικονομίες τους και έμπαιναν στην εταιρεία αυτή (τη λεγόμενη Κοινή), αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει: οι πηγές αυτές μεταφέρουν αυτά που άκουσαν από άλλους, δεν έχουν έγγραφα που να το επιβεβαιώνουν.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, είτε έχει δίκιο ο Κορδάτος είτε όχι (και θα πρέπει να πω ότι δεν συμφωνώ μαζί του σε όλα του τα συμπεράσματα, αναγνωρίζω όμως ότι είναι βάσιμος και εύλογος ο προβληματισμός του), το βιβλίο έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. 

"Η γυναίκα της Πάτρας", διηγείται η Πανωραία - γράφει ο Γιώργος Χρονάς, εκδ. Σιγαρέτα, 1989 (πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό Οδός Πανός), Β' έκδοση

Βίος και πολιτεία μιας παλιάς πόρνης των Πατρών, σε πρώτο πρόσωπο, με έναν λόγο γλαφυρό και ατόφιο. Απερίγραπτο κείμενο, αξίζει να το διαβάσει κανείς. Υποθέτω ότι ο Χρονάς το σιδέρωσε λίγο, αλλά μάλλον ελάχιστα, το αναγκαίο για να ρέει ομαλά το κείμενο που προέρχεται από απομαγνητοφωνημένες συνεντεύξεις.

"Ζωή, την άλλη φορά", του Νίκου Χουλιαρά, εκδ. Νεφέλη 1985, Δ΄έκδοση
Μυθιστόρημα, προφανώς αυτοβιογραφικό σε μεγάλο βαθμό (ο κεντρικός ήρωας είναι μεγαλωμένος στα Γιάννενα στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα, ονειρεύεται να γίνει συγγραφέας, ένα άλλο πρόσωπο ονειρεύεται να γίνει ζωγράφος), με τη γνωστή μανιέρα του Χουλιαρά (το ρήμα στο τέλος και άλλα που δε θυμάμαι τώρα), η οποία δε με ενοχλεί εφόσον ο συγγραφέας έχει κάτι ουσιαστικό να πει μέσα από αυτήν, και εγώ τουλάχιστον νιώθω ότι πραγματικά έχει κάτι να πει.

Μάζεψα μάλιστα και πολλές άγνωστες σε μένα λέξεις, χρόνια είχε να μου συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, τόσες άγνωστες ελληνικές λέξεις σε ένα βιβλίο. Τις έγραψα σε ένα χαρτί μαζί με όσο συγκείμενο άντεχα να κάνω αντιγραφή (γράφω τρισάθλια με το χέρι, ας είναι καλά ο υπολογιστής), κάποια στιγμή θα τις αναρτήσω σε ένα νήμα.

Ήταν ίσως το καλύτερο κομμάτι του φετινού καλοκαιριού, τα βιβλία αυτά.


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2013)

Στο βιβλίο του Richard Dawkins για τα βιβλία που άλλαξαν τη ζωή του, ένα από τα πέντε είναι του Evelyn Waugh, για τον οποίον λέει:

_The great mystery is how so profoundly sensitive a writer of beautiful English could have been such an apparently shallow, even unpleasant, man: a jingoistic snob who not only converted to Catholicism but—worse—took it seriously. Maybe it was all a pose.
_
Και θυμήθηκα ότι καταδικαστικότατος ήταν και ο Παπατάκης (βλ. μερικά ποστ πιο πάνω) για τον άνθρωπο αυτόν:

[Ο νεαρός Νικηφόρος βρίσκεται στην Αβυσσηνία, την εποχή της ιταλικής κατοχής, και δουλεύει μπάρμαν, μετά το κάψιμο του ξενοδοχείου του πατέρα του] Les circonstances firent que parmi la clientèle, et sans que personne se doutât du célèbre écrivain qu’il deviendrait plus tard, se trouvât un certain Evelyn Waugh, journaliste anglais, l’un des plus haineux anti-Abyssins, et plus généralement l’un des individus les plus racistes (et son ostensible sélectivité, sa distribution des prix d’excellence à tels ou tels pays d’Afrique plutôt qu’à tels autres, ne faisaient que le confirmer) que les îles grand-bretonnes, voire que l’Europe ou même les Blancs dans leur ensemble aient jamais enfantés (« Dire qu’à un ou deux mois près, je me serais courbé, main tendue, dans l’expectative d’un pourliche, devant cet enfoiré ! ») Sur la base de son expérience, il commit un ouvrage qu’il intitula _Abyssinia_ ! Il est rare qu’encre et fiel, Watermann et mauvaise foi, Remington et suffisance s’harmonisent aussi élégamment ! Ne voilà-t-il pas que dans le compte rendu qu’il fait d’une interview que lui avait accordée Graziani à quelque temps de son entrée triomphale dans Addis, il se livre à son égard à un dithyrambe échevelé, jusqu’à lui reconnaître les qualités insignes d’un amiral anglais : l’humour, le sens pratique, la franche camaraderie, le raffinement du propos : « Bienvenue au club des officiers de la Navy, maréchal ! Rares sont ceux qui y sont admis ! » Mais pouvait-il, vu son égotisme d’insulaire, son nombrilisme croûteux, sa superbe d’isolé, appuyer son argumentation sur d’autres critères que ceux-là ? Sur la foi d’évidentes menteries, on est rassuré d’apprendre que le maréchal italien en question avait juré, parole d’officier, n’avoir jamais ordonné le bombardement du pays par gaz toxique, et que, s’il y en avait eu, c’était pour « stériliser » les maquis, les nettoyer des petites bestioles avant que ses colonnes blindées ne les traversent. (…)


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2013)

Μάλιστα. Έμαθα ότι θα κυκλοφορήσει το αυτοβιογραφικό του Ντόκινς. Και γέλασα με την κλιμάκωση: shallow > unpleasant > jingoistic > snob > Catholicism > took it seriously. (Έχει ένα κόλλημα με τη θρησκεία ο Ντόκινς.)

Αλλά πόσα κείμενα της Wikipedia αφιερώνουν ολόκληρη ενότητα στον σκατοχαρακτήρα κάποιου;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evelyn_Waugh#Character_and_opinions


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 30, 2013)

Ναι, έχει ένα κόλλημα ίσως εντονότερο απ' όσο δικαιολογείται. Εγώ πάντως τον συναισθάνομαι ως ένα σημείο, αν και δεν συμμερίζομαι απολύτως ούτε τα αισθήματα ούτε τις απόψεις του. Απροπό, νομίζετε ότι είναι ψωνισμένο να γράφει κανείς αυτοβιογραφίες ή όχι;



AoratiMelani said:


> "Ζωή, την άλλη φορά", του Νίκου Χουλιαρά, εκδ. Νεφέλη 1985, Δ΄έκδοση
> Μάζεψα πολλές άγνωστες σε μένα λέξεις, ... κάποια στιγμή θα τις αναρτήσω σε ένα νήμα.


Όπερ και εγένετο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Απροπό, νομίζετε ότι είναι ψωνισμένο να γράφει κανείς αυτοβιογραφίες ή όχι;


Όχι. Ψωνισμένο είναι να πιστεύεις ότι αξίζει να διαβαστούν.


----------



## Themis (Sep 9, 2013)

Ασφάλεια δικαίου που θα κάνει τον Ρογήρο να ριγήσει - με περισσότερη πεθαίνεις. Από το: Carlo Cipolla, _Before the Industrial Revolution: European Society and Economy, 1000-1700_, 2nd ed., Methuen, London 1981, p. 24.

In medieval Europe some political theorists saw a negligible demarcation between taxation and robbery. As for the distinctions among war, plunder, and robbery, they were very tenuous indeed. There is a curious clause in the laws of the Ine of Wessex which seeks to define the various types of forcible attack to which a householder and his property might be subjected: *if fewer than seven men are involved, they are thieves; if between seven and thirty-five, they form a gang; if more than thirty-five, they are a military expedition*.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2013)

Όχι, δεν διαβάζω τις _Συνομιλίες με τον Στάλιν_ του Μίλοβαν Τζίλας, αλλά διάβασα αυτό που γράφει ο Τζίλας για τις συνήθειες του Στάλιν και θεωρώ ότι θα ήμασταν απολύτως συμβατοί ως προς το ωράριο και τον τρόπο εργασίας:

Μέσα σ' αυτήν την επικράτεια, η μόνη διασκέδαση, γράφει ο Τζίλας, είναι τα μεγάλα φαγοπότια:
Ένα τέτοιο δείπνο κρατούσε συνήθως έξι ώρες ή και περισσότερο — από τις δέκα τη νύχτα έως τις τέσσερις και πέντε τα ξημερώματα. Ο καθένας έτρωγε και έπινε σιγά σιγά, στη διάρκεια μιας συζητήσεως που κυμαινόταν ανάμεσα σε ιστορίες και ανέκδοτα έως τα πιο σοβαρά πολιτικά και φιλοσοφικά θέματα. Ανεπίσημα και στην πραγματικότητα ένα μεγάλο μέρος της σοβιετικής πολιτικής διαμορφωνόταν σε τέτοια γεύματα [...]
Προφανώς οι συνεργάτες του Στάλιν ήταν συνηθισμένοι σ’ αυτό το είδος της εργασίας και της ζωής — και περνούσαν τις νύχτες τους δειπνώντας με τον Στάλιν ή με έναν από τον δικό τους κύκλο. Δεν φτάνανε στα γραφεία τους πριν από το μεσημέρι και συνήθως έμεναν σ’ αυτά μέχρις αργά το βράδυ. Αυτό περιέπλεκε και έκανε δύσκολη την εργασία στην ανώτερη διοίκηση, αλλά οι ανώτεροι υπάλληλοι είχαν προσαρμοστεί σ’ αυτό, ακόμα και το διπλωματικό σώμα σε ό,τι αποτελούσε επαφές με μέλη του Πολιτικού Γραφείου.​


----------



## Earion (Oct 1, 2013)

Συνέβη να διαβάσω κι εγώ μια παρουσίαση του βιβλίου και συγκράτησα το παρακάτω μεταφραστικό μαργαριτάρι:

Ο Στάλιν είχε πολύ μικρό ανάστημα ... ο κορμός του ήταν κοντός και στενός ... Το πρόσωπό του ήταν λευκό με κόκκινα μάγουλα. Αργότερα έμαθα ότι αυτός ο χρωματισμός, τόσο χαρακτηριστικός για ανθρώπους που μένουν πολλά χρόνια μέσα σε γραφεία, ήταν γνωστός σαν το «*κόμπλεξ *του Κρεμλίνου».

Προφανώς η μετάφραση (Κ. Χ. Καμαρινόπουλος, 192) έχει γίνει από τα αγγλικά.

Και σε άλλο σημείο, όπου ο λόγος για την προσωπολατρία, τη «θεοποίηση» του Στάλιν (personality cult), διαβάζουμε: καλλιέργεια της προσωπικότητας !


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 1, 2013)

:lol::lol: 
Ε πώς να μη γίνουν κομπλεξικοί, με τέτοιο κόμπλεξ... παρά τις προσπάθειες που έκαναν για να καλλιεργήσουν την προσωπικότητά τους, εκεί στο Κρεμλίνο!

Εγώ ξαναδιαβάζω το Μόμπυ Ντικ. Γούστο έχει, την πρώτη φορά το είχα βρει καταθλιπτικά βαρετό, αλλά για τις ώρες της αϋπνίας είναι ό,τι πρέπει - σχεδόν ό,τι πιο χοντρό έχω στη βιβλιοθήκη μου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2013)

Earion said:


> Προφανώς η μετάφραση (Κ. Χ. Καμαρινόπουλος, 192) έχει γίνει από τα αγγλικά.


Καλημέρα. Υποθέτω ότι ήθελες να γράψεις «1962». Εμένα με αιφνιδίασαν περισσότερο κάποιες καθαρευουσιανιές, αλλά στη συνέχεια διαπίστωσα ότι δεν πρόκειται για παρουσίαση άρτι εκδοθέντος πονήματος, αλλά για βιβλίο που ούτε στα παλαιοπωλεία δεν βρίσκεις πια. Η δε Bilbionet αγνοεί παντελώς τον Τζίλας. Έκανα ένα νοερό ταξίδι στο 1962 και κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι τα ελληνικά της μετάφρασης, έστω και με τις ωραίες γκάφες τους, ήταν πολύ καλά.


----------



## Earion (Oct 1, 2013)

Ναι, έκανα λάθος, η έκδοση είναι του 1962. Αλλά υπάρχει κι άλλο ένα λάθος, για το οποίο δεν ευθύνομαι (έτσι το έγραφε η βιβλιοπαρουσίαση): Καμαρινόπουλος δεν είναι ο μεταφραστής αλλά ο εκδότης. Το όνομα του μεταφραστή ήταν Γιώργος Μανιατάκος (1915- ...). Κι αν θες να το διαβάσεις και δεν το βρίσκεις στα παλαιοβιβλιοπωλεία, μπορείς να το ζητήσεις στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη ή στη Βιβλιοθήκη της Βουλής (για το Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης δεν σου λέω, πέφτει λίγο μακριά).


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2013)

Μα υπάρχουν καλύτερες λύσεις ... ακομπλεξάριστες.
http://www.amazon.com/Conversations-Stalin-Milovan-Djilas/dp/0156225913


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2013)

Philip said:


> Πρόσφατα τελείωσα το *Deaf Sentence* του David Lodge. Η αφιέρωση αρχίζει έτσι: "Conscious that this novel, from its English title onwards, presents special problems for translators, I dedicate it to all those who, over many years, have applied their skills to the translation of my work into various languages ..."
> 
> Παίζει συνέχεια με τα deaf - death: "deaf, where is thy sting"; etc.



Σήμερα μόνο, από τα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου, αντιλήφθηκα ότι η απόδοση του τίτλου του μυθιστορήματος του Λοτζ έγινε με το πολύ εύστοχο ελληνικό λογοπαίγνιο _Ανήκουστος βλάβη_. Εύγε!
http://www.biblionet.gr/book/149619/Lodge,_David,_1935-/Ανήκουστος_βλάβη


----------



## Costas (Nov 15, 2013)

Ευρηματικό το _Ανήκουστος βλάβη_, όντως!

Μεγάλη πλάκα ο Αισχύλος! Η μάνα του Ξέρξη λέει στον πεθαμένο άντρα της ότι ο προκομμένος ο γιος τους εκστράτευσε με τα φουσάτα του στην Ελλάδα γιατί τον κομπλεξάρισαν διάφοροι μοχθηροί συμβουλάτορες λέγοντάς του πως, ενώ ο πατέρας του είχε μαζέψει τόσο πλούτο για τα παιδιά του με το σπαθί του, εκείνος έπαιζε πολεμικά παιχνίδια στο πλέι στέισον από τον καναπέ του, τρώγοντας από τα έτοιμα. Οπότε τι να κάνει κι αυτός; πήρε τα όπλα και τράβηξε για Ελλάδα, να τους δείξει τι αξίζει (_Πέρσες_, 753-758) [αιχμάζω = ρίχνω το δόρυ, πολεμάω]:

ταῦτά τοι κακοῖς ὁμιλῶν ἀνδράσιν διδάσκεται
θούριος Ξέρξης: λέγουσι δ᾽ ὡς σὺ μὲν μέγαν τέκνοις
πλοῦτον ἐκτήσω ξὺν αἰχμῇ, τὸν δ᾽ ἀνανδρίας ὕπο
ἔνδον αἰχμάζειν, πατρῷον δ᾽ ὄλβον οὐδὲν αὐξάνειν.
τοιάδ᾽ ἐξ ἀνδρῶν ὀνείδη πολλάκις κλύων κακῶν
τήνδ᾽ ἐβούλευσεν κέλευθον καὶ στράτευμ᾽ ἐφ᾽ Ἑλλάδα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2013)

Βρες μου και μεταφράσεις των κλασικών να τα λένε με τη δική σου γλαφυρότητα, να πουν και οι μαθητές «μεγάλη πλάκα ο Αισχύλος». Γιατί στο πρωτότυπο δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα να γίνει μπεστ-σέλερ ο τραγικός, αλλά και με τις παραδοσιακές μεταφράσεις ο ύπνος είναι συχνά βαθύς.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2014)

Το "κακομελετάω" έχει αρχαία τη ρίζα (_Πέρσες_, 936):

κακοφάτιδα βοάν, κακομέλετον ιάν (ιά = φωνή, κραυγή)


----------



## Costas (Apr 20, 2014)

*Λέω να* το διαβάσω: Thomas Piketty, Le Capital au XXI[SUP]e[/SUP] siècle.
(ΝΥΤ)
At the book’s center is Mr. Piketty’s contention — contrary to the influential theory developed by Simon Kuznets in the 1950s and ’60s — that mature capitalist economies do not inevitably evolve toward greater economic equality. Instead, Mr. Piketty contends, the data reveals a deeper historical tendency for the rate of return on capital to outstrip the overall rate of economic growth, leading to greater and greater concentrations of wealth at the very top.

Despite this inevitable-seeming drift toward “patrimonial capitalism” that his charts seemed to show, Mr. Piketty rejected any economic determinism. “It all depends on what the political system decides,” he said.

Such statements, along with Mr. Piketty’s proposal for a progressive wealth tax and income tax rates up to 80 percent, have aroused strong interest among those eager to recapture the momentum of the Occupy movement. The Nation ran a nearly 10,000-word cover article placing his book within a rising tide of neo-Marxist thought, while National Review Online dismissed it as confirmation of the left’s “dearest ‘Das Kapital’ fantasies.” 

But Mr. Piketty, who writes in the book that the collapse of Communism in 1989 left him “vaccinated for life” against the “lazy rhetoric of anticapitalism,” is no Marxian revolutionary. “I believe in private property,” he said in the interview. “But capitalism and markets should be the slave of democracy and not the opposite.”

Ή, όπως λέει το οπισθόφυλλο της γαλλικής έκδοσης του βιβλίου:

Fruit de quinze ans de recherches, cette étude, la plus ambitieuse jamais entreprise sur cette question, s’appuie sur des données historiques et comparatives bien plus vastes que tous les travaux antérieurs. Parcourant trois siècles et plus de vingt pays, elle renouvelle entièrement notre compréhension de la dynamique du capitalisme en situant sa contradiction fondamentale dans le rapport entre la croissance économique et le rendement du capital.

Si la diffusion des connaissances apparaît comme la force principale d’égalisation des conditions sur le long terme, à l’heure actuelle, le décrochage des plus hautes rémunérations et, plus encore, la concentration extrême des patrimoines menacent les valeurs de méritocratie et de justice sociale des sociétés démocratiques. En tirant de l’expérience des siècles passés des leçons pour l’avenir, cet ouvrage montre que des moyens existent pour inverser cette tendance.

Ο συγγραφέας έχει συνυπογράψει ένα γαλλικό Μανιφέστο για μια πολιτική ένωση του ευρώ που διάβασα στο τεύχος Απριλίου του The Athens Review of Books.


----------



## Costas (Apr 20, 2014)

Στο μεταξύ διάβασα το An Economic History of the U.S.S.R., του Alec Nove (Pelican, 1972), που το ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή του κοντά 30 χρόνια στο ράφι. :) Άμα βρω χρόνο και δύναμη, θα βάλω εδώ κάποιες σελίδες του. Ωραίο βιβλίο, νηφάλιο.


----------



## Costas (Apr 26, 2014)

Η ΝΥΤ έχει δύο άρθρα γνώμης στο ίδιο φύλλο για το "φαινόμενο Πικεττύ": του κεντροδεξιού (όπως αυτοορίζεται) Ντέιβιντ Μπρουκς και του γνωστού και μη εξαιρετέου Πωλ Κρούγκμαν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2014)

Όπως επισήμανε φίλη του φόρουμ, το άρθρο του Κρούγκμαν μεταφράστηκε και στα ελληνικά από την Καθημερινή:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/760162/ar...ton-kapitalismo-twn-klhronomhmenwn-perioysiwn

(Εκεί, φυσικά, ο Piketty έγινε Πικετί.)


----------



## Costas (Apr 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> (Εκεί, φυσικά, ο Piketty έγινε Πικετί.)


Πώς το εννοείς το "φυσικά";


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2014)

Costas said:


> Πώς το εννοείς το "φυσικά";


Σαν τάση στις περισσότερες εφημερίδες να χρησιμοποιούν απλογράφηση στα μεταγραμμένα ονόματα. Είναι άλλωστε μια φυσική τάση που θα επικρατήσει.


----------



## Costas (Apr 26, 2014)

Αχ, αυτή η δεισιδαιμονία, ότι το "φυσικό" επικρατεί... Απροπό, βγήκε το πρόγραμμα του Φεστιβάλ Αθηνών, με πολλά ξένα ονόματα. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2014)

Α, ναι, φανατικοί της αντιστρεψιμότητας:


«Πάντα αγαπούσα τα ζώα», λέει η *Ιζαμπέλλα Ροσσελλίνι*. «Με γοήτευε ιδιαίτερα η διαφορετικότητα στη φύση. Η οικογένειά μου το ήξερε αυτό καλά. Από κοριτσάκι κουβάλαγα στο σπίτι όλων των ειδών τις αδέσποτες γάτες και τα σκυλιά, αλλά και κάμπιες, βατράχους, έντομα. Διάβασα αμέτρητα βιβλία για τα ζώα και στο πανεπιστήμιο παρακολούθησα πολλά μαθήματα βιολογίας».
Η κόρη του Ρομπέρτο Ροσσελλίνι και της Ίνγκριντ Μπέργκμαν έγινε ιέρεια του *Νταίηβιντ Λυντς* και μοντέλο, αλλά χωρίς να χάσει το ενδιαφέρον της για το ζωικό βασίλειο. Έτσι, με την παρότρυνση του Ρόμπερτ Ρέντφορντ, του διάσημου ηθοποιού και λάτρη του ανεξάρτητου, πειραματικού κινηματογράφου, πραγματοποίησε μια σειρά μικρών ταινιών με τον τίτλο Green Porno. Στη συνέχεια, ο έμπειρος *Ζαν Κλωντ Καρριέρ* (συνεργάτης του *Πήτερ Μπρουκ* και πολλών κορυφαίων σκηνοθετών του σινεμά) ανέλαβε το εγχείρημα της θεατρικής μεταφοράς αυτού του «οικολογικού» πορνό για τη σεξουαλική ζωή των ζώων!
http://www.greekfestival.gr/gr/event497-izampella-rossellini--.htm


----------



## Costas (Oct 17, 2014)

Διάβασα τη μελέτη του Χρήστου Καρούζου _Περικαλλές άγαλμα εξεποίησ' ουκ αδαής. Αισθήματα και ιδέες των αρχαϊκών Ελλήνων για την τέχνη_, δημοσιευμένη το 1940 (Ερμής, 1982).

Δεν έχω χρόνο για παρουσίαση, πάντως οι όροι που εντοπίζει στις αφιερωματικές επιγραφές και επιγράμματα των έργων τέχνης της αρχαϊκής εποχής βαίνουν σε χρονονολογική σειρά από τα πρώιμα προς τα ύστερα αρχαϊκό χρόνια (600-480 π.Χ.): 

περικαλλές (για αναθήματα σε θεούς μόνο), καλόν (και για νεκρούς θνητούς), σοφία (η αρετή του καλλιτέχνη) / και αργότερα χαρίεν, ερα(σ)τός (για τόπους), αγλαόν, δαιδάλεον, τεχνήεν, αμεμφές, μήτις (όχι πια η μυθική σοφία), ευ δεδαώς, ουκ αδαής (τα δύο τελευταία για τους καλλιτέχνες), δηλ. από μια μυθική σχέση με το κάλλος προς μια σχέση όπου το ανθρώπινο στοιχείο επικρατεί. Θεωρεί δε ότι η τάση αυτή ανακόπτεται στα κλασικά χρόνια, οπότε ξαναβρίσκεται μια σχέση με το θείο πάνω σε νέα βάση, πιο προβληματισμένη:

Οι καλλιτέχνες έχουν πάψει πια να υπογράφουν με τους χαρούμενους εκείνους και γεμάτους αυτοπεποίθηση στίχους, που γνωρίσαμε πρωτύτερα. Υπογράφουν τώρα πεζά: _Πυθαγόρας Σάμιος εποίησε._
(...)
Η λιτότητα και η μετριοφροσύνη, που βλέπομε στα τεκμήρια αυτά, θα ήταν αδύνατο να υπάρξουν, αν δεν είχε προηγηθεί ο εξανθρωπισμός των ύστερων αρχαϊκών, που διαπιστώσαμε από πολλές πλευρές διαδοχικά στα προηγούμενα κεφάλαια· στο "μυθικό" έδαφος των πρώϊμων και ώριμων αρχαϊκών χρόνων δεν μπορούσαν να βλαστήσουν. Δείχνουν όμως κιόλας τα νέα τούτα τεκμήρια (μαζί με άλλα γεγονότα), ότι θα γελιόταν πολύ όποιος ήθελε φανταστεί, πως η εξέλιξη θα προχωρούσε από τη φάση του υστεροαρχαϊκού εξανθρωπισμού _ευθύγραμμα_ στην τέλεια αποξένωση από το μύθο, στην τελειωτική προσγείωση της τέχνης και της σκέψης. Στην πραγματικότητα έγινε ίσα-ίσα το αντίθετο: η σοβαρότητα, η απλότητα, η μετριοφροσύνη, που χαραχτηρίζουν τα χρόνια του αυστηρού ρυθμού και τα πρώτα κλασσικά, σημαίνουν συνειδητή αντίδραση ενάντια στην πρόχειρη και πολύ βιαστική λύση, που νόμισαν πως βρήκαν τα τελευταία αρχαϊκά χρόνια, του προβλήματος της σχέσης ανθρώπου και θεών, και ενάντια στους φορείς αυτής της λύσης, που ήταν πιθανώτατα οι πλουτισμένοι από τις εμπορικές επιχείρησες ευγενείς γεωχτήμονες. Έχομε απότομο γύρισμα της σπείρας της εξέλιξης σε άλλη κατεύθυνση· τα γνωρίσματα εκείνα είναι σημάδια μιας καινούργιας θρησκευτικότητας και πνευματικότητας, που όμως δεν είναι πισωδρόμισμα, γιατί δεν αγνοείται πια τώρα η συνείδηση του ατόμου (μεγάλος κίντυνος τούτο για την κλασική ισορροπία, που και δεν θα κρατήσει περισσότερο από τριάντα χρόνια). Πίσω από τις απλές αυτές και μετρημένες έκφρασες για την τέχνη και για τους τεχνίτες στέκουν η αττική τραγωδία με τις ορμήνιες της και οι μορφές της αυστηρής και της κλασσικής τέχνης (480-420 π.Χ.)
(...)
Ολόκληρον τον γοητευτικό, αλλά και παρδαλό και (από την άποψη των υστερωτέρων) ελαφρόν αυτόν κόσμο τον παραμερίζει τέλος η σοβαρότητα των αυστηρών και κλασσικών χρόνων, που τόσο συλλογισμένοι έσκυψαν επάνω στη μοίρα του ανθρώπου.

Γλωσσικά:
ζήσιμο (βίωμα, βίωση)
κοντά στο νου ("είναι κοντά στο νου" = είναι προφανές/αυτονόητο)
κορφινός (κορφινό σκαλοπάτι)
αξιοτιμώρητος
χρυσοφός (για τον χρυσικό· το συνδέει με τη σοφία, αλλά εγώ ήξερα μόνο το χρυσοχός)
κάποτε-πότε (πότε-πότε)
δυνάματα (όσο της επιτρέπουν τα δυνάματά της)
ήθελε φανταστεί (βλ. παραπάνω)
η εκατόν εικοσαριά (σε δύο λέξεις)
παθαίνεται με (την ομορφιά)


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2015)

Δώσ' της μπάτσο να γυρίσει, παραμύθι ν' αρχινίσει: θεούς μεν αιτώ τώνδ' απαλλαγήν πόνων...τι εκπληκτικό προοίμιο!


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2015)

"...οι ουρανομήκεις φλόγες των πυρσών, οι μεθυσμένες με τις απαλές ανόθευτες προτροπές του αγνού λαδιού..." (Αισχ., Αγαμ. 94-95)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 26, 2015)

Προσφάτως τελείωσα το "Ο Μαιτρ και η Μαργαρίτα" του Μπουλγκάκοφ. Το ξεκίνησα με μεγάλες προσδοκίες και κατέληξα σχεδόν ολωσδιόλου απογοητευμένη. Δεν βλέπω κανένα νόημα σε όλα αυτά και πολύ σύντομα το εύρημα του σατανά με τους ακολούθους του που περιφέρεται στη Μόσχα καταντά βαρετό και φάρσα. Στο τέλος δε αφού γίνεται ο κακός χαμός χωρίς καμία λογική και παρασέρνονται δίκαιοι και άδικοι έτσι ας πούμε για πλάκα, διότι είναι πολύ πλακατζίδικα τα δαιμόνια, τη βγάζει περίπου καθαρή μόνον ο Μαιτρ με τη Μαργαρίτα του, χωρίς να έχουν κάνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο γι' αυτό. Υποθέτω το μήνυμα είναι ότι ο έρωτας όλα τα νικά, κερδίζει ακόμη και την καρδιά του Σατανά (αν και μπήκε και χοντρό δοντι, ο Υιος του Μεγάλου, ήδη πριν συμβεί αυτό ο ίδιος ο διάολος τους είχε πάρει από καλό μάτι και τους είχε για μασκώτ, ενώ όλους τους άλλους για κλωτσοσκούφια). 

Δεν με εντυπωσίασε. Εγώ φταίω γιατρέ μου;


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Τι να σου πω βρε Μελ, όλα αυτά με τους δαίμονες κλπ έχουν ξεφτιλιστεί τελείως λόγω Χόλιγουντ τα τελευταία χρόνια και έχουν χάσει την εντύπωση που ίσως έκαναν πριν μια δεκαετία, ας πούμε. 

ΥΓ Φυσικά στις αγαπημένες ταινίες παραμένει η ταινία οι Επισκέπτες της Νύχτας που έχει το θέμα που αναφέρεις περί έρωτα που κερδίζει πάντα (δεν έχω διαβάσει τον Μαιτρ).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2015)

AoratiMelani, ποια έκδοση ήταν; Επίσης, πόσο έλαβες υπόψη σου τη σοβιετική πραγματικότητα της εποχής στην οποία διαδραματίζεται; Τέλος, είχες διαβάσει ή δει άλλα έργα (βιβλία, ταινίες...) που να αναφέρονται στην ίδια περίοδο;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 26, 2015)

Γιατί βρε Μελάνη; Γιατί; Εσένα που σ΄αρέσει ο Λεμ και ο Κορτάσαρ;  _Ο Μαιτρ κι η Μαργαρίτα_ παίζει να είναι το μυθιστόρημα που έχω ξαναδιαβάσει τις περισσότερες φορές (ίσως παλεύει για την πρώτη θέση με το _Κουτσό_), δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το δικαιολογήσω με ένα σεντόνι εδώ... ίσως προσπαθήσω αργότερα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 27, 2015)

Zazula said:


> AoratiMelani, ποια έκδοση ήταν; Επίσης, πόσο έλαβες υπόψη σου τη σοβιετική πραγματικότητα της εποχής στην οποία διαδραματίζεται; Τέλος, είχες διαβάσει ή δει άλλα έργα (βιβλία, ταινίες...) που να αναφέρονται στην ίδια περίοδο;


1. Εκδόσεις Γράμματα, μετάφραση Νότας Κυριακοπούλου (σαν κείμενο καλό είναι).
2. Αρκετά, νομίζω. Θέλω να πω, καταλαβαίνω ότι καυτηριάζει την κοινωνία - τους πολιτικούς - τους βολεψάκηδες - τη διαφθορά, αλλά κάπου με κούρασε και μου φάνηκε ότι την έχασε τη μπάλα.
3. Ναι, αλλά δε θυμάμαι τώρα να σου πω. Σίγουρα έχω διαβάσει άλλον Μπουλγκάκωφ (Διαβολιάδα) και μου άρεσε.

Μαρίνο μου λυπάμαι που σε πίκρανα! Θα βάλω ένα τσουβάλι, θα ρίξω στάχτη στο μαλλί και θα το ξαναδιαβάσω.


----------



## Themis (Feb 3, 2015)

Στην Κωνσταντινούπολη λίγο πριν την Άλωση:
"... διάσπαρτα μέσα στην πόλη ήταν τα _μαγκιπεία_ (οι φούρνοι), τα _σαλδαμαρεία_ (τα μπακάλικα) και τα _καπηλικά εργαστήρια_ (οι ταβέρνες)."
"... τα λεγόμενα _καταλλακτικά τραπέζια_ ή _τραπεζοτόπια_, όπου συνάπτονταν τα δάνεια και γινόταν η ανταλλαγή των νομισμάτων."

Τόνια Κιουσοπούλου, _Βασιλεύς ή Οικονόμος - Πολιτική εξουσία και ιδεολογία πριν την Άλωση_, εκδ. Πόλις, 4η έκδ. 2008 (παρεμπιπτόντως, καιρό είχα να διαβάσω κάτι που να μου κάνει εξαρχής τόσο καλή εντύπωση από γλωσσική άποψη).


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2015)

Themis said:


> τα _καπηλικά εργαστήρια_ (οι ταβέρνες)



Για να θυμηθούμε πώς από το μικροεμπόριο που γινόταν στα καπηλειά φτάσαμε στην ιδιοτελή μικροεκμετάλλευση των ιδεών.


----------



## sarant (Feb 3, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> 1. Εκδόσεις Γράμματα, μετάφραση Νότας Κυριακοπούλου (σαν κείμενο καλό είναι).
> 2. Αρκετά, νομίζω. Θέλω να πω, καταλαβαίνω ότι καυτηριάζει την κοινωνία - τους πολιτικούς - τους βολεψάκηδες - τη διαφθορά, αλλά κάπου με κούρασε και μου φάνηκε ότι την έχασε τη μπάλα.
> 3. Ναι, αλλά δε θυμάμαι τώρα να σου πω. Σίγουρα έχω διαβάσει άλλον Μπουλγκάκωφ (Διαβολιάδα) και μου άρεσε.
> 
> Μαρίνο μου λυπάμαι που σε πίκρανα! Θα βάλω ένα τσουβάλι, θα ρίξω στάχτη στο μαλλί και θα το ξαναδιαβάσω.



E, αφού το είπε η Αόρατη ας το πω κι εγώ. Κατά... διαβολική σύμπτωση, κι εγώ τα Χριστούγεννα διάβασα τον Μαιτρ και τη Μαργαρίτα, στην ίδια έκδοση, και έχω σχεδόν την ίδια άποψη με την Αόρατη, πολύ περισσότερο επειδή ήξερα ότι ο Δύτης αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι έχουν το βιβλίο αυτό για βαγγέλιο, οπότε σαν να ντρεπόμουν να βγω να το μολογήσω, και τώρα βγαίνω από τη ντουλάπα. Ψιλοαπογοητεύτηκα αν και δεν βαρέθηκα. Διασκεδαστικό ανάγνωσμα αλλά σε πολύ λίγα σημεία με συνεπήρε. 

Μάλλον παίζει ρόλο και η ηλικία όπου διαβάζεις κάτι. Ίσως αν ήμουν νεότερος να με συνέπαιρνε. Πάντως, ως σάτιρα το βρίσκω χιλιόμετρα πίσω από τους Ιλφ και Πετρόφ (βέβαια δεν είναι ακριβώς σάτιρα), ενώ το κεντρικό του εύρημα (ένας παντοδύναμος διάβολος χωρίς κανένα αδύνατο σημείο) είναι τόσο εύκολο που καταντάει παρωδία. 

Ίσως φταίει που το έπιασα στα χέρια μου με μεγάλες προσδοκίες (και ενώ ψιλοντρεπόμουν που ως τώρα δεν τόχα διαβάσει). Η πλάκα είναι ότι πριν από καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια μια λευκορώσα ελληνομαθής μού είχε στείλει το πρώτο κεφάλαιο (εκεί με τις λίμνες του Πατριάρχη) σε δική της μετάφραση προς τα ελληνικά, για να γνωματεύσω αν αξίζει να το συνεχίσει, και βέβαια είχε φριχτά λάθη στα ελληνικά της, που σχεδόν δεν έβγαζες νόημα -αλλά από εκείνη την πρώτη ανάγνωση το πρώτο κεφάλαιο μού είχε αρέσει πολύ. Και τώρα το πρώτο κεφάλαιο μού άρεσε. Μετά όμως...


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2015)

Οι δολοφονίες στο Παρίσι με οδήγησαν μέσα από διάφορες αναγνωστικές ατραπούς στο θεατρικό έργο του Βολταίρου _Ο Φανατισμός, ή Μωάμεθ ο Προφήτης_ [1][2], που υπάρχει ολόκληρο στο γαλλικό πρωτότυπο στο Wikisource (του έκανα και κάτι διορθωσούλες). Είναι αρκετά φανερό ότι χρησιμοποιεί τον εύκολο στόχο Μωάμεθ για να καταγγείλει γενικά το θρησκευτικό φανατισμό και ειδικότερα τον χριστιανικό (μέσα απ' αυτό έμαθα για τις δολοφονίες των βασιλιάδων της Γαλλίας Ερρίκου Γ' και Ερρίκου Δ': η βασιλοκτονία είχε προϊστορία στη Γαλλία...). Σκεφτόμουνα: πού να το φανταζόταν ο Βολταίρος ότι το ανέβασμα του έργου του σήμερα στη Γαλλία θα ήταν αρκούντως προβληματικό για άλλους λόγους από εκείνους που προκάλεσαν την τελική του απόσυρση στον καιρό του, παρά την επιτυχία του. Πράγματι, στα λινκ που έβαλα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε κάτι σχετικό, από το 2005. Επίσης, διαπίστωσα ότι ο Ναπολέοντας θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει ένας καλός κριτικός λογοτεχνίας!

Το στόρυ είναι ότι ο Μωάμεθ, κατά την πολιορκία της Μέκκας, οργανώνει...αλλά καλύτερα να μη χαλάσω την περιέργεια τού δυνάμει αναγνώστη! Το αγγλικό λινκ παραθέτει πάντως όλη την υπόθεση του δράματος.


----------



## Costas (Feb 22, 2015)

Monsieur,
Vos deux lettres n'ont pas été pour moi seul. Tout le monde les voit, tout le monde les entend, tout le monde les croit. Elles ne sont pas seulement estimées par les théologiens; elles sont encore agréables aux gens du monde, et *intelligibles aux femmes mêmes*. 

Blaise Pascal, _Les Provinciales_, Réponse du Provincial aux deux premières lettres de son ami (p. 59/447 = 56)


----------



## Costas (Mar 1, 2015)

Ωραίοι οι Ιησουίτες! η παπική βούλλα που όριζε ότι όποιος μοναχός εγκαταλείπει το ένδυμά του αφορίζεται, δεν ίσχυε κατ' αυτούς αν ο μοναχός (ή η μοναχή, να συμπληρώσω εγώ, αν και δεν το έλεγαν οι ίδιοι...) το εγκατέλειπε για να κάνει κάποια κλοπή ή απατεωνιά ή για να πάει σε κάποιον οίκο απωλείας, και μετά το ξαναέβαζε. Γιατί καταλαβαίνετε τι σκάνδαλο θα ήταν να τον πιάσουν να κλέβει ή να βατεύει φορώντας το ρούχο του μοναχού; Άρα δικαίως το είχε βγάλει, και δεν ήταν κατ' αυτούς λόγος αφορισμού. Αυτό το ονόμαζαν "ελαφρυντικές περιστάσεις" (circonstances favorables).

Επίσης, είχαν ανακαλύψει την...κβαντομηχανική. Κατά λέξη μετάφραση: "Η θετική και η αρνητική των περισσότερων γνωμών έχει η καθεμιά κάποια πιθανότητα, και αρκετή ώστε να ακολουθούνται με βεβαιότητα συνείδησης. Όχι πως το υπέρ και το κατά είναι μαζί αληθή με την ίδια έννοια, αυτό είναι αδύνατο· αλλά απλά πως είναι μαζί πιθανά, και συνεπώς βέβαια". Έτσι, κόντρα σε όχι λιγότερους από τρεις πάπες οι οποίοι είχαν ορίσει ότι αν ένας μοναχός έχει δώσει ιδιαίτερο όρκο "σαρακοστιανού βίου" δεσμεύεται από αυτό τον όρκο ακόμη και αφού προαχθεί σε επίσκοπο, ένας Ιησουίτης πατέρας, ο Diana, εφαρμόζοντας την πιο πάνω αρχή της πιθανότητας, έλεγε: "Απαντώ στην απόφαση των τριών αυτών παπών, που είναι αντίθετη στη δική μου γνώμη, ότι μίλησαν έτσι προσδενόμενοι στη θετική, η οποία είναι πράγματι πιθανή, ακόμα και σύμφωνα με τη δική μου κρίση· αλλά από αυτό δεν συνάγεται ότι και η αρνητική δεν έχει και αυτή τη δική της πιθανότητα". Ή, για άλλο, μη κατονομαζόμενο θέμα, ως προς το οποίο επίσης διαφωνούσε με τον πάπα: "Το ότι ο πάπας το είπε ως αρχηγός της Εκκλησίας, το δέχομαι. Αλλά το έκανε μονάχα μέσα στο εύρος της σφαίρας πιθανότητας του αισθήματός του".

Vous voyez assez par là que, soit par l'interprétation des termes, soit par la remarque des circonstances favorables, soit enfin par la double probabilité du pour et du contre, on accorde (συμβιβάζουμε) toujours ces contradictions prétendues, qui vous étonnaient auparavant, sans jamais blesser les décisions de l'Ecriture, des conciles ou des papes, comme vous le voyez.

Ή, συνελόντι ειπείν, "βαφτίζουμε το κρέας ψάρι", Σαρακοστή που έχουμε...

Blaise Pascal, _Les Provinciales_, Έκτη επιστολή


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2015)

Διαβάζοντας την Όγδοη επιστολή των Provinciales, όπου γίνεται λόγος για το πώς δεν υπάρχει κατά τους καταγγελλόμενους από τον Πασκάλ καζουιστές "Μολινιστές" Ιησουίτες το έγκλημα της ηθικής αυτουργίας ("ο φυσικός αυτουργός ενεργεί με πλήρη ελευθερία συνείδησης"), ή της δωροληψίας από τους δικαστές αφού το δώρο δίνεται "από ευγνωμοσύνη" (το φακελάκι στους γιατρούς θυμίζει αυτό), και άλλα πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα και επίκαιρα και πολύ μοντέρνα ("αν ένας κλέφτης ετοιμάζεται να κλέψει έναν φτωχό, είναι καλό να τον στρέψουμε στο να κλέψει αντί του φτωχού έναν πλούσιο", "αν έχεις κατακλέψει τους πάντες και υποχρεωθείς σε απόδοση των κλεμμένων, είναι θεμιτό να διατηρήσεις ένα μέρος των κλεμμένων για να θρέψεις την οικογένειά σου"), έμαθα και την ύπαρξη ενός συμβολαίου, του "συμβολαίου Mohatra", με το οποίο το ισλάμ καταστρατηγούσε από γεννησιμιού του την απαγόρευση του τόκου, και που υιοθετήθηκε από τη χριστιανική Δύση:

Wikipedia
A Mohatra contract is way of loaning money with interest without breaking the letter of the usury laws. The lender sells the borrower a trivial object to be paid for on the loan due date. The borrower then sells the same object back immediately for cash at the price minus the interest. [1][2]

Example
I sell my book to you for 120 dirhams with the money to be paid in a year's time. I buy it back for one hundred immediately. I keep my book: you have in effect borrowed a hundred dirhams from me for a year at 20 per cent interest.[3]

History
Mohatra contract was so common that it became a standard commercial term used for centuries. Issuing a decree in 1679, the Holy Office of the Vatican condemned the idea that 'contractus "mohatra" licitus est', stating that such contracts violated the biblical prohibitions on usury.[4]

Γαλλική Wikipedia
(...)
D'abord usité dans le monde musulman, le contrat Mohatra est à partir de la fin du Moyen-âge également employé dans le monde catholique. Toléré par certains casuistes, il est dénoncé par Blaise Pascal dans Les Provinciales et interdit par le Saint-Siège en 1679.

Στο Charlemagne, Muhammad, and the Arab Roots of Capitalism, του Gene William Heck, (βιβλιοκριτική στο academia.eu) διαβάζουμε ότι ο όρος προέρχεται από το αραβικό mukhatarah. Ξεφυλλίζοντας το βιβλίο αυτό είδα μάλιστα (σελ. 333) ότι η σύνδεση προσωπικής οικονομικής επιτυχίας και προσωπικής θρησκευτικής σωτηρίας δεν είναι ίδιον του Καλβίνου (η λεγόμενη προτεσταντική ηθική) αλλά είχε σαφή προηγούμενα στην εβραϊκή καθώς και στην ισλαμική θεολογία.


----------



## Earion (Mar 3, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ξεφυλλίζοντας το βιβλίο αυτό είδα μάλιστα (σελ. 333) ότι η σύνδεση προσωπικής οικονομικής επιτυχίας και προσωπικής θρησκευτικής σωτηρίας δεν είναι ίδιον του Καλβίνου (η λεγόμενη προτεσταντική ηθική) αλλά είχε σαφή προηγούμενα στην εβραϊκή καθώς και στην ισλαμική θεολογία.



Βεβαιότατα. Μην ακούς τους σημερινούς επικριτές ή υπερασπιστές (εξίσου υστερόβουλους) της αλληλεπίδρασης προτεσταντικής ηθικής και καπιταλισμού. Και στην Ισλαμική Αυτοκρατορία, στους καιρούς της ακμής, ένα ιδεατό κοινωνικό πρότυπο ήταν ο ενάρετος και ευσεβής (και γι’ αυτό πετυχημένος) έμπορος. Τέτοιος δεν φάνηκε στη Δύση παρά πολύ αργότερα, από Αναγέννηση και μετά. Τι λέω; Ούτε καν οι Μέδικοι δεν αντλούσαν την καταξίωσή τους από τη θεϊκή επιβράβευση της ευσέβειάς τους. Αυτά ήρθαν αργότερα, με τους Ολλανδούς μαυροφορούντες προτεστάντες καπιταλιστές.


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2015)

Δεν θα μπορούσα να έχω τεκμηριωμένη άποψη, γιατί θα έπρεπε να έχω μελετήσει όλη την ως τότε πατερική γραμματεία για τη σχέση πλούτου και σωτηρίας (ή να έχω διαβάσει ένα σχετικό βιβλίο). Ωστόσο γνωρίζω πως το Ευαγγέλιο λέει ότι ευκολότερο είναι να περάσει γκαμήλα από βελονότρυπα, παρά να μπει πλούσιος στη βασιλεία των ουρανών. Ο δε Ιησούς δεν ήταν εύπορος έμπορος. Από αυτό υποθέτω ότι ώσπου να αντιστραφεί ριζικά, στο ιδεολογικό επίπεδο, αυτή η ακραία, φιλόπτωχη θέση δεν είναι παράλογο να πέρασαν πολλοί αιώνες, ιδίως αν με τον όρο "πλούσιος" φανταστούμε κυρίως τον χρηματικό πλούτο, με τον οποίον ασχολούνταν κυρίως οι αλλόθρησκοι Εβραίοι. Ίσως δηλ. όχι ο πλούσιος καθαυτός (ο στρατιωτικός ή ο πολιτικός άρχοντας και ο γαιοκτήμονας) αλλά ο ενασχολούμενος με την κερδοφορία του κεφαλαίου; Το παραπάνω βιβλίο είδα ότι αναφέρει τον Μαϊμονίδη κι έναν Ιμπν Ταϊμίγια, του 14ου αιώνα. Απλές σκέψεις αδαούς κάνω.

Λέει το βιβλίο:
Profit-seeking Jews became, in fact, the "merchants of money" around the Mediterranean basin while their Islamic and Christian counterparts labored grievously under their religions' separate bans on capital fructification - and would remain so until the total collapse of the Christian ban on interest-bearing transactions in the 8th[since Hegira]/14th century.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 3, 2015)

Themis said:


> Στην Κωνσταντινούπολη λίγο πριν την Άλωση:
> "... διάσπαρτα μέσα στην πόλη ήταν τα _μαγκιπεία_ (οι φούρνοι), τα _σαλδαμαρεία_ (τα μπακάλικα) και τα _καπηλικά εργαστήρια_ (οι ταβέρνες)."
> "... τα λεγόμενα _καταλλακτικά τραπέζια_ ή _τραπεζοτόπια_, όπου συνάπτονταν τα δάνεια και γινόταν η ανταλλαγή των νομισμάτων."
> 
> Τόνια Κιουσοπούλου, _Βασιλεύς ή Οικονόμος - Πολιτική εξουσία και ιδεολογία πριν την Άλωση_, εκδ. Πόλις, 4η έκδ. 2008 (παρεμπιπτόντως, καιρό είχα να διαβάσω κάτι που να μου κάνει εξαρχής τόσο καλή εντύπωση από γλωσσική άποψη).



Σε εκτενή αδημοσίευτη επιγραφή του 3ου αι. π.Χ. από την αρχαία Κύρρο (βορειοδυτικά της Πέλλας) δίνεται μια συναρπαστική εικόνα της αγοράς μιας μικρής πόλης μετά από μια περίοδο κρίσης, με πολλά μαγαζιά να έχουν καταπατήσει τον ελεύθερο χώρο της αγοράς με πρόχειρες κατασκευές (_προσκήνια τῶν καπηλείων_).


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Σε εκτενή αδημοσίευτη επιγραφή του 3ου αι. π.Χ. από την αρχαία Κύρρο (βορειοδυτικά της Πέλλας)


Άραγε αυτή η Κύρρος έδωσε το όνομά της στην Κύρρο της Συρίας, απ' όπου καταγόταν ο Ανδρόνικος Κύρρηστος, ο κτήτορας του "Πύργου των Ανέμων" στους Αέρηδες; 
Εδιτ: Ναι: Cyrrhus in Syria (Mouhafazat of Aleppo) was founded by Seleucus Nicator shortly after 300 BC, and was named for the Macedonian city of Cyrrhus.

--------------------------
Οι Ιησουίτες ήταν άνθρωποι του κόσμου, ταξιδεμένοι, διψασμένοι για επιρροή και δράση. Αφού οι άνθρωποι δεν έρχονται σε μας, στη θρησκεία, θα πάμε εμείς και η θρησκεία σε αυτούς. Θα προσαρμοστούμε στις αδυναμίες τους, στα πάθη τους, στις αξίες τους, όποιες κι αν είναι αυτές, και θα τους προσεγγίσουμε καταλαβαίνοντάς τους και προσαρμοζόμενοι σε όλα τα παραπάνω. Δεν θα προσπαθήσουμε να τους επιβάλουμε αυστηρά και άκαμπτα τις δικές μας άτεγκτες αξίες, παρά θα μελετάμε την κάθε περίπτωση ξεχωριστά. Η κατάλυση κάθε σταθερής ηθικής αξίας μέσα από τη σχετικοποίηση αυτή είναι προφανής. Αυτό έχει αποτελέσματα και θετικά και αρνητικά. Στα αρνητικά αναφέρθηκα τελείως δειγματοληπτικά προ ημερών. Στα θετικά, σήμερα: ο Πασκάλ ήταν γιανσενιστής, πολύ αυστηρών ηθών, και μάλιστα πίστευε ότι ο πραγματικός χριστιανός περνά τη ζωή του με βάσανα και απαραιτήτως με αρρώστια. Δεν επεκτείνεται στα παραδείγματα της καζουιστικής των Ιησουιτών στον τομέα των ηθών των γυναικών και της ερωτοτροπίας γενικότερα, λόγω σεμνοτυφίας, στερώντας μας δυστυχώς απ' όλα τα υπέροχα που προφανώς έγραφαν οι Ιησουίτες για να συχωρέσουν κάθε είδους ατόπημα με βάση την ηθική της εποχής εκείνης (όπως το έκαναν για να συχωρέσουν το φόνο, την τοκογλυφία, την ψευδορκία, τη γαστριμαργία κλπ. κλπ.) Ωστόσο αξίζει να αναφέρω ένα που δείχνει πόσο μοντέρνα πράγματα μπορεί να έλεγαν εν τη ανηθικότητί τους, και τα οποία βεβαίως έκαναν τον Πασκάλ να φρίττει:

[Όταν η απώλεια της παρθενιάς] γίνεται με τη συναίνεση της κοπέλας, έστω και αν ο πατέρας έχει λόγους να παραπονιέται, δεν σημαίνει ότι η περί ου ο λόγος κοπέλα, ή εκείνος με τον οποίον αυτή εκπορνεύτηκε, τον αδίκησαν με κάποιον τρόπο ή παραβίασαν το δίκαιο απέναντί του: διότι η κοπέλα είναι κύρια της παρθενιάς της, καθώς και του κορμιού της– μπορεί να το κάνει ό,τι της αρέσει, με εξαίρεση το θάνατο ή την αποκοπή των μελών της".

Les Provinciales, _Ένατη Επιστολή_, σ. 175 (οθόνη 178/447).

Παρακάτω στην ίδια Επιστολή έχει μια ωραία "διευκόλυνση ευλάβειας" για τους βιαστικούς φιλακόλουθους, όπου μπορούν να πάνε σε μια εκκλησία με τέσσερις διαφορετικές Λειτουργίες που γίνονται ταυτοχρόνως αλλά η κάθε μια τους βρίσκεται σε διαφορετικό σημείο, στην αρχή, στη μέση, στο τέλος, οπότε έτσι ο βιαστικός φιλακόλουθος παρακολουθεί τη Λειτουργία στο ένα τέταρτο του κανονικού χρόνου.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 4, 2015)

Costas said:


> Άραγε αυτή η Κύρρος έδωσε το όνομά της στην Κύρρο της Συρίας, απ' όπου καταγόταν ο Ανδρόνικος Κύρρηστος, ο κτήτορας του "Πύργου των Ανέμων" στους Αέρηδες;
> Εδιτ: Ναι: Cyrrhus in Syria (Mouhafazat of Aleppo) was founded by Seleucus Nicator shortly after 300 BC, and was named for the Macedonian city of Cyrrhus.


Με τη διαφορά ότι ο αρχιτέκτονας Ανδρόνικος (Κυρρήστης το ορθό εθνικό, μνημονεύεται και σε επιγραφή ηλιακού ρολογιού που έφτιαξε στην Τήνο) είναι πολύ πιθανό να καταγόταν από τη μακεδονική Κύρρο και όχι από εκείνη της Συρίας.


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2015)

Έχεις δίκιο, από την Κύρρο της Μακεδονίας.

Ως προς το σωστό εθνικό, το έχω δει ποικιλοτρόπως μέσα στα χρόνια, πάντοτε σε βιβλία γραμμένα από αρχαιολόγους: Κύρρηστος, Κυρρηστός, Κυρρήστης. Η επιγραφή της Ακρόπολης λέει, στη γενική, ΚΥΡΡΗΣΤΟΥ. Αυτή η γενική μπορεί να δώσει τρεις ονομαστικές, αφού δεν ξέρουμε πού πέφτει ο τόνος. Στην επιγραφή από το ιερό του Ποσειδώνα στην Τήνο λέει ΚΥΡΡΗΣΤ. Και αυτό πάλι αφήνει και τις τρεις επιλογές ανοιχτές. Από πού προκύπτει με ασφάλεια ότι το σωστό είναι Κυρρήστης; Υπάρχουν άλλες πηγές του εθνικού;


----------



## Marinos (Mar 4, 2015)

Κρατάω μια σημείωση εδώ, πρώτον γιατί με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το ζήτημα, δεύτερον γιατί έχω να προσθέσω καναδυό πραγματάκια μόλις βρω χρόνο, για τον Ιμπν Ταϊμίγια φερειπείν (κατά κάποιο τρόπο γενάρχη των σημερινών φονταμενταλιστών!). Πώς και δεν αναφέρατε το κλασικό βιβλίο του Ροντενσόν, _Ισλάμ και καπιταλισμός_; Και: έχει κανείς πρόχειρη κάποια πρόσφατη βιβλιογραφία για αυτές τις απόψεις των Ιησουιτών; Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων όσο δεν παίρνει!


----------



## pidyo (Mar 5, 2015)

Costas said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, από την Κύρρο της Μακεδονίας.
> 
> Ως προς το σωστό εθνικό, το έχω δει ποικιλοτρόπως μέσα στα χρόνια, πάντοτε σε βιβλία γραμμένα από αρχαιολόγους: Κύρρηστος, Κυρρηστός, Κυρρήστης. Η επιγραφή της Ακρόπολης λέει, στη γενική, ΚΥΡΡΗΣΤΟΥ. Αυτή η γενική μπορεί να δώσει τρεις ονομαστικές, αφού δεν ξέρουμε πού πέφτει ο τόνος. Στην επιγραφή από το ιερό του Ποσειδώνα στην Τήνο λέει ΚΥΡΡΗΣΤ. Και αυτό πάλι αφήνει και τις τρεις επιλογές ανοιχτές. Από πού προκύπτει με ασφάλεια ότι το σωστό είναι Κυρρήστης; Υπάρχουν άλλες πηγές του εθνικού;



Ναι. Πέρα από κάποιες στις οποίες το εθνικό (σε αυτήν τη μορφή, υπάρχει και ο τύπος Κυρραῖος) συμπληρώνεται, υπάρχει μια ρητή μνεία ονομαστικής ενικού Κυρρήστης και μια δοτική πληθυντικού Κυρρέσταις. Κύρρηστος θα ήταν ανθρωπωνύμιο, δεν είναι μορφή εθνικού.


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2015)

Α, πολύ ωραία, θενκς.


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2015)

Ιησουιτών ανθώνος συνέχεια:
On peut absoudre celui qui avoue que l'espérance d'être absous l'a porté à pécher avec plus de facilité qu'il n'eût fait sans cette espérance.
(Ο εξομολογητής) Μπορεί να συγχωρέσει εκείνον ο οποίος παραδέχεται ότι η προσδοκία του να συχωρεθεί τον έκανε να αμαρτήσει με μεγαλύτερη ευκολία απ' ό,τι θα το έκανε χωρίς αυτή την προσδοκία.

Ο ορισμός του "ενάρετου κύκλου"


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2015)

Και η δέκατη επιστολή καταλήγει με το εξής ιησουιτικό υπέροχο:

Δεν χρειάζεται να αγαπάς το Θεό για να σωθείς, αρκεί να μην τον μισείς, αρκεί να τηρείς τις εντολές του και να μεταλαβαίνεις. Το μυστήριο της Ευχαριστίας αντικατέστησε τη "συντριβή", τη βαθιά μεταμέλεια (contrition). Μια απλή μεταμέλεια βασισμένη στο φόβο των ποινών της Κόλασης (attrition), και μάλιστα χωρίς δέσμευση ότι δεν θα ξαναμαρτήσεις, αρκεί. Η ανάγκη/υποχρέωση να αγαπάς το Θεό για να σωθείς ήταν οχληρή και ταίριαζε στους δούλους του Κυρίου, τους Εβραίους, ενώ ο Ιησούς με το αίμα της θυσίας του χάρισε στα παιδιά του το προνόμιο να βασίζονται στη χάρη του. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά Παλαιάς και Καινής Διαθήκης.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2015)

Costas said:


> "αν έχεις κατακλέψει τους πάντες και υποχρεωθείς σε απόδοση των κλεμμένων, είναι θεμιτό να διατηρήσεις ένα μέρος των κλεμμένων για να θρέψεις την οικογένειά σου"


Το "για να θρέψεις την οικογένειά σου" ήταν απρόσεχτο από μεριάς μου, γιατί στη 12η Επαρχιακή Επιστολή ο Πασκάλ λέει ότι το σκανδαλώδες είναι ότι υποστηρίζουν ότι είναι θεμιτό κλπ. "για να ζήσει με τιμή η οικογένειά σου", αντί για το αποδεκτό τότε "για να ζήσει η οικογένειά σου". Άρα το "να ζήσει με τιμή" υπονοεί πολύ μεγαλύτερα έξοδα, και αυτό είναι που κριτικάρει και όχι το απλό δικαίωμα επιβίωσης του δολίως χρεοκοπημένου.

--------------------------------------
Η 12η Provinciale κλείνει με μια παράγραφο για τη σχέση βίας και αλήθειας:

Νομίζετε πως έχετε τη δύναμη και την ατιμωρησία, αλλά εγώ νομίζω πως έχω την αλήθεια και την αθωότητα. Είναι παράξενος και μακρύς αυτός ο πόλεμος, όπου η βία προσπαθεί να καταπιέσει την αλήθεια. Όλες οι προσπάθειες της βίας δεν μπορούν να αδυνατίσουν την αλήθεια, και απλώς την ανυψώνουν κι άλλο. Όλα τα φώτα της αλήθειας δεν μπορούν να σταματήσουν τη βία, και απλώς την ερεθίζουν περισσότερο. Όταν η δύναμη πολεμά τη δύναμη, η πιο ισχυρή καταστρέφει τη μικρότερη: όταν αντιπαραθέτεις λόγους στους λόγους, οι αληθείς και πειστικοί σαστίζουν και διαλύουν τους μάταιους και ψευδείς: όμως η βία και η αλήθεια δεν έχουν καμιά εξουσία η μια πάνω στην άλλη. Ας μην ισχυριστεί όμως κάποιος ότι τα πράγματα είναι ίσα· γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η ακραία διαφορά, ότι η βία έχει περιορισμένη πέραση κατ' εντολή του Θεού, ο οποίος οδηγεί τ' αποτελέσματά της στη δόξα της αλήθειας που εκείνη χτυπά· ενώ η αλήθεια επιζεί στον αιώνα, και θριαμβεύει στο τέλος ενάντια στους εχθρούς της, γιατί είναι αιώνια και ισχυρή σαν το Θεό τον ίδιο.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2015)

Ενδιαφέρον ανάγνωσμα:

*Never-ending stories: Would you read a 1m-word book?*

Τα βιβλία-τούβλα και ποιους συγκινούν στην αγχωτική ψηφιακή εποχή μας
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20150507-the-never-ending-stories



At one point, _Death and Mr Pickwick_ rambled to 800,000 words, but he cut it back by over half in order to have it fill 802 pages — the exact same number as Dickens’ novel.

Jarvis has no worries about readers being put off by the novel’s length, though he does admit this wife has vowed never to read it. “She has special dispensation — her excuse is she doesn’t need to read it because she’s had to live it,” he says. She supported him while he wrote, and so it seemed only fair that he let her type the letter ‘d’ of the ‘The End’ before they went off to the pub to celebrate. When finished copies arrived, however, the words had been cut. Turns out it’s not house style.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2015)

Θερινή ανακεφαλαίωση. Τι διάβασα στις διακοπές μου, έχοντας μείνει και καμιά δεκαριά μέρες χωρίς σύνδεση στο Διαδίκτυο (αθέλητα και δεν το συνιστώ πια σε κανέναν).

Ή μάλλον, πρώτα, τι δεν διάβασα: ούτε μία σελίδα τυπωμένης εφημερίδας. Η ενημέρωσή μου είναι πια σχεδόν 100% από το διαδίκτυο (οι ειδήσεις στην τηλεόραση είναι σχεδόν πάντα ξεπερασμένες· αντίθετα, το ραδιόφωνο με την πιο ζωντανή μορφή του μπορεί να σου φέρει κάτι την ώρα που συμβαίνει) -- γι' αυτό και η αθέλητη στέρηση ήταν ισοδύναμη με ξεχασμένες εποχές που για να βρούμε εφημερίδα στις διακοπές, έπρεπε να κατεβούμε στο πρακτορείο, στη Χώρα -- και να είμαστε και τυχεροί.

Τι διάβασα; Από μη δοκιμιακά κείμενα, ένα παλιότερο βιβλίο του _Χρήστου Χωμενίδη_, πλεγμένο γύρω από μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα, το *Λόγια-Φτερά*. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω σχόλια εγώ, ο ιστότοπος στη Βιβλιονέτ έχει παρουσίαση από καμιά εικοσαριά εκλεκτούς σχολιαστές... Διάβασα επίσης την *Ηλικία της αβεβαιότητας*, του _Αντρέα Καμιλλέρι_ (μια υπόθεση του επιθεωρητή Μονταλμπάν). Για πρακτικούς λόγους όμως, το διάβασα στη γερμανική μετάφραση, οπότε θα πρέπει πάλι να βασιστείτε στις κριτικές και στα σχόλια των συνδέσμων της Βιβλιονέτ.

Από τα μη παραλιακά, διάβασα το *Παρασιτισμός και επίπλαστη ευημερία* του _Θανάση Πολλάτου_, ένα βιβλίο που με βοήθησε να ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πράγματα που δεν είχα καταγράψει σωστά στη μνήμη μου σχετικά με τη φιλοσοφία του Παναγιώτη Κονδύλη. Μια γνωριμία με τον Θανάση Πολλάτο και περισσότερα για το βιβλίο θα βρείτε από εδώ.

Από το μενού δεν έλειψε το ευπώλητο του καλοκαιριού *Καταστροφές και θρίαμβοι* του _Στάθη Καλύβα_ σε μετάφραση Νίκου Ρούσσου και το «βαρύ» αλλά πολύ ενδιαφέρον *Δίκτυα εξουσίας στη νεότερη Ελλάδα*, μια σειρά δοκιμίων με επιμέλεια του _Μαρκ Μαζάουερ_ σε μετάφραση Κώστα Κουρεμένου.

Κάποιος παρατηρητικός και γνώστης των πραγμάτων θα διαπίστωνε ότι για να διαβάσω πρωτότυπο ή μεταφρασμένο δοκίμιο στη γλώσσα μας θα πρέπει να έχει περάσει από τα χέρια ενός φίλου που εμπιστεύομαι τα ελληνικά του. Με άλλα λόγια: υπάρχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να διαβάσω την πνευματική σας δουλειά αν είστε (λεξι)φίλοι μου...


----------



## crystal (Sep 4, 2015)

Α, τι ωραία!
Να τι διάβασα εγώ στις διακοπές:

- Neither Here, Nor There: Travels In Europe του Bill Bryson, που τον έμαθα από εκλεκτά μέλη του φόρουμ και τον έχω λατρέψει. Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία το More Notes from a Small Island που θα βγει τον Οκτώβρη.

- The Casual Vacancy της J. K. Rowling, που μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ. Ποτάμι τα δάκρυα στα βότσαλα. Μόλις γύρισα σπίτι έτρεξα να δω και τη μεταφορά του BBC, αλλά απογοητεύτηκα κάπως.

- Go Set a Watchman της Harper Lee. Ας το ξεχάσουμε. Προσποιούμαι ότι δεν το διάβασα ποτέ.

- Let's Explore Diabetes With Owls του David Sedaris. Πρώτο δικό του βιβλίο που έπεσε στα χέρια μου, θα αναζητήσω κι άλλα.

- Τη Lalaland της Αλεξάνδρας Κ. και θα σας πω ανερυθρίαστα ότι μου άρεσε. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2015)

Κι εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ το Casual Vacancy, και ενώ κατέβασα να δω τη σειρά του BBC, την παράτησα στη μέση του δεύτερου επεισοδίου.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 4, 2015)

Εγώ τελείωσα (επιτέλους!) το Why Nations Fail. Καλό, με ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον συμπέρασμα, το οποίο όμως κατά τη γνώμη μου οι συγγραφείς δεν τεκμηριώνουν επαρκώς καθώς βασίζονται πολύ στην τυχαιότητα της ιστορίας για να το εξηγήσουν. Πιστεύω επίσης πως δεν δίνουν αρκετά εύσημα στους θεσμούς που προστατεύουν τη λειτουργία του κράτους και οι οποίοι ουσιαστικά γεννήθηκαν στη Δύση. Επίσης, δίνει καλές αλλά πολλές πληροφορίες στα ιστορικά παραδείγματά του και είμαι σίγουρη ότι σε λίγο δε θα θυμάμαι τα περισσότερα.

Αγόρασα επίσης στο Kindle το Raising Steam, το τελευταίο βιβλίο του Terry Pratchett, το οποίο δεν πρόκειται να τελειώσω ποτέ γιατί προφανώς δεν έχει γραφτεί από τον ίδιο και δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου.

Διάβασα επίσης και διάφορα βιβλία για τον ύπνο των παιδιών (για των ενηλίκων δεν το βλέπω να έρχεται στο εγγύς μέλλον ) αλλά μη σας ζαλίζω. Για τους γονείς ωστόσο θα ήθελα να συστήσω την αμερικάνικη σειρά What to Expect που έχει πολλά και χρήσιμα - κάποια είναι αμερικανιές, θα το καταλάβετε όταν τα δείτε και μπορείτε να τα αγνοήσετε :) 

Τώρα διαβάζω το The Art of War (:devil:).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Τώρα διαβάζω το The Art of War (:devil:).


Εύγε, Παλ Αύρα!


----------



## Earion (Sep 4, 2015)

Εύγε! Να γίνεις καλή μαθήτρια.


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Αγόρασα επίσης στο Kindle το Raising Steam, το τελευταίο βιβλίο του Terry Pratchett, το οποίο δεν πρόκειται να τελειώσω ποτέ γιατί προφανώς δεν έχει γραφτεί από τον ίδιο και δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου.
> [...]
> Τώρα διαβάζω το The Art of War (:devil:).



"But there had to be rules. Otherwise it was just a barbaric scuffle.

So, hundreds of years ago, the Art of War had been formulated. It was a book of rules. Some were very specific: there was to be no fighting within the Forbidden City, the person of the Emperor was sacrosanct . . . and some were more general guidelines for the good and civilized conduct of warfare. There were the rules of position, of tactics, of the enforcement of discipline, of the correct organization of supply lines. The Art laid down the optimum course to take in every conceivable eventuality. It meant that warfare in the Empire had become far more sensible, and generally consisted of short periods of activity followed by long periods of people trying to find things in the index.

No-one remembered the author. _Some said it was One Tzu Sung, some claimed it was Three Sun Sung. Possibly it was even some unSung genius_ who had penned, or rather painted, the very first principle: Know the enemy, and know yourself.

Lord Hong felt that he knew himself very well, and seldom had trouble knowing his enemies. And he made a point of keeping his enemies alive and healthy."
http://audiobook-online.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/171.pdf


However, I prefer General Callus Tacticus:


"Let us take history by the scrotum."
"It is always useful to face an enemy who is prepared to die for his country. This means that both you and he have exactly the same aim in mind."



Palavra said:


> ... Διάβασα επίσης και διάφορα βιβλία για τον ύπνο των παιδιών (για των ενηλίκων δεν το βλέπω να έρχεται στο εγγύς μέλλον ) αλλά μη σας ζαλίζω. ...


But there have to be rules. Otherwise it is just a barbaric scuffle.

May you live in Interesting Times. :devil: And always make a point of keeping your enemy alive and healthy.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2015)

Πφ! Και τον ΣουνΤζου(κι) παίζουνε στα δάχτυλα οι γαστριμάργες Έλληνες, και τον Μακιαβέλι (τον πιτσαδόρο, στην πλατεία, το μαγαζί δίπλα στο σιντριβάνι).


----------



## Costas (Sep 5, 2015)

Προς στιγμήν σκέφτηκα: 'ρε λες αυτή η Αλεξάνδρα Κ. να είναι η δική μας η Αλεξάνδρα;'


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2015)

Χαχα... Κι εγώ το σκέφτηκα, μήπως έγραψα κανένα βιβλίο και δεν το θυμάμαι. :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 28, 2015)

Είχα δει πρόσφατα δύο μίνι σειρές βασισμένες σε βιβλία του Ken Follett, το The Pillars of the Earth και το World Without End. Πολύ ωραίες, είχα σκοπό να τις προτείνω και κάποια στιγμή εδώ στο σχετικό νήμα. Μετά, μετά από συζήτηση με πρόσφατα αποκτηθείσα φίλη (:)), ανακάλυψα τη *Century Trilogy*, από όπου διαβάζω το πρώτο βιβλίο, το The Fall of Giants.

Είχα καιρό να ενθουσιαστώ τόσο με βιβλίο. Τι να σας πω, έχω πάθει αυτό που κατά καιρούς παθαίνω με ωραία βιβλία, που διαβάζω συνέχεια, δηλαδή μέχρι και 5 λεπτά την ώρα που πλένω τα δόντια μου, με την οδοντόβουρτσα στο ένα χέρι και το τάμπλετ στο άλλο. Αν μπορούσα, θα καθόμουν σπίτι μέχρι να το τελειώσω.

Πρόκειται για μια τριλογία που πραγματεύεται τους τρεις μεγάλους πολέμους του προηγούμενου αιώνα, τον Α' ΠΠ, τον Β' ΠΠ και τον Ψυχρό Πόλεμο, και παρακολουθεί την ιστορία στον 20ό αιώνα κάποιων οικογενειών που οι δρόμοι τους διασταυρώνονται. Δίνει διάφορες ιστορικές πληροφορίες παράλληλα με μια περιγραφή ανθρώπων και πραγμάτων από τη σκοπιά της εκάστοτε εποχής (διαβάζω, π.χ., για τις απεργίες των ανθρακωρύχων στην Ουαλία των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα και για τα όσα ζούσε ο λαός της τσαρικής Ρωσίας, κάνω αντιπαραβολή με το σημερινό συνδικαλισμό και τη μεταεπαναστατική Ρωσία και μαζεύω πολύ υλικό για το πολιτικό νήμα. Ελπίζω να μου περάσει μέχρι να τελειώσω και τα 3 :)).

Βλέπω ότι έχει μεταφραστεί και στα ελληνικά για όσους ενδιαφέρονται. Πολύ καλό βιβλίο.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 28, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ, Παλ - αγοράστηκε κιόλας


----------



## pontios (Dec 29, 2015)

..και με την ευκαιρία .. 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Fugitive-Soldier-Savas-Sotiriadis-ebook/dp/B00EO1GCNK

Written by my uncle Savas Sotiriadis; translated by yours truly (we need to get our sales to double-digits - only 8 have been sold to date :) ).


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2015)

Να ευχηθώ περισσότερους αναγνώστες, αλλά κυρίως περισσότερο χρόνο σε μας τους αναγνώστες. Η κατάσταση είναι πια απελπιστική.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 29, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Ευχαριστώ, Παλ - αγοράστηκε κιόλας


Να γράψεις κι εσύ εντυπώσεις!


----------



## Costas (Dec 29, 2015)

Πόντιε, κάτσε πρώτα να ξαναρχίσει να δέχεται η Άμαζον τις ελληνικές κάρτες...


----------



## pontios (Dec 30, 2015)

Ελπίζω η ερχόμενη χρονιά να σας φέρει ειρήνη, ευτυχία (ένα πιο εξυπηρετικό/μια πιο εξυπηρετική Amazon would not go astray), τη διάθεση και τον διαθέσιμο χρόνο για να μπορείτε να απολαύσετε όχι μόνο την ανάγνωση αλλά και τα άλλα σπουδαιότερα αγαθά της ζωής.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 30, 2015)

pontios said:


> (ένα πιο εξυπηρετικό/μια πιο εξυπηρετική Amazon would not go astray)


The government lifting the capital controls it has imposed would help, too.


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2015)

Πάντως οι γαλλικοί σιδηρόδρομοι (τρένα και λεωφορεία) είναι πιο εξυπηρετικοί: τις δέχονται. Οι Λεξιλόγοι, τι εμπειρίες έχετε τους τελευταίους μήνες με τις κάρτες σας;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 30, 2015)

Πάντως, μιας και λέμε για το Άμαζον, έχω αγοράσει από το καλοκαίρι κιντλοβιβλία καθώς και παιδικό ποδηλατικό καρεκλάκι και κράνος, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2015)

Δεν είναι κουφό;


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2015)

Μήπως υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε πιστωτική κάρτα και χρεωστική;


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 30, 2015)

Οι πιστωτικές της Alpha σίγουρα λειτουργούν κανονικά, και στο Amazon και σε καταστήματα του εξωτερικού. Μου είπαν ότι και οι χρεωστικές λειτουργούν κανονικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2015)

Εγώ ψωνίζω κανονικά από το Άμαζον με τις κάρτες μου τα πάντα. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει όριο ποσού, βέβαια, επειδή πάντα παίρνω πράγματα σχετικά μικρής αξίας.


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2015)

Τι να σας πω, θα το ψάξω αλλιώς, γιατί εγώ απλά ένα βιβλίο και μετά ένα άλλο θέλησα ν' αγοράσω, αλλά τίποτα. Με τις ίδιες κάρτες αγόρασα εισιτήρια λεωφορείου και τρένου στη Γαλλία.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2015)

Σήμερα παρέλαβα από το Άμαζον μια κατσαρόλα που ήρθε από τη Γερμανία, επειδή δεν τη βρήκα στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 6, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Είχα δει πρόσφατα δύο μίνι σειρές βασισμένες σε βιβλία του Ken Follett, το The Pillars of the Earth και το World Without End. Πολύ ωραίες, είχα σκοπό να τις προτείνω και κάποια στιγμή εδώ στο σχετικό νήμα. Μετά, μετά από συζήτηση με πρόσφατα αποκτηθείσα φίλη (:)), ανακάλυψα τη *Century Trilogy*, από όπου διαβάζω το πρώτο βιβλίο, το The Fall of Giants.
> 
> Είχα καιρό να ενθουσιαστώ τόσο με βιβλίο. Τι να σας πω, έχω πάθει αυτό που κατά καιρούς παθαίνω με ωραία βιβλία, που διαβάζω συνέχεια, δηλαδή μέχρι και 5 λεπτά την ώρα που πλένω τα δόντια μου, με την οδοντόβουρτσα στο ένα χέρι και το τάμπλετ στο άλλο. Αν μπορούσα, θα καθόμουν σπίτι μέχρι να το τελειώσω.
> 
> ...


Πραγματικά πολύ ευχάριστο βιβλίο το πρώτο της σειράς! Απίστευτες λεπτομέρειες για τη ζωή της εποχής και για τα ιστορικά γεγονότα, χωρίς όμως να κουράζει καθόλου. Κι εγώ το διάβασα μονορούφι, πάμε τώρα για το δεύτερο


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 6, 2016)

Αν δεν γράφω συχνά στο νήμα αυτό, δεν είναι επειδή δεν διαβάζω, αλλά επειδή διαβάζω τόσο πολύ και τόσα πολλά ώστε δεν προλαβαίνω να γράψω. Όπως πολλοί άλλοι εδώ μέσα, είμαι book addict - όπου book εννοώ αυτά τα χάρτινα αντικείμενα με τις πολλές σελίδες. Βέβαια, επειδή πενία τέχνας κατεργάζεται και εξωθεί στην παρανομία, έχω στραφεί κι εγώ στα πιντιέφια και βγάζω τα ματάκια μου με το τάμπλετ. Επίσης φέτος το φθινόπωρο υπέπεσα τρεις φορές σε shopping spree με αντικείμενο βιβλία: στην εκποίηση του στοκ του βιβλιοπωλείου Ραγιάς στη Θεσσαλονίκη και σε δύο φιλανθρωπικά παζάρια. Χώρια καμιά εικοσαριά βιβλία που απέκτησα δωρεάν, χάρη σε γνωστή άγνωστη που χάρισε τα βιβλία που δεν ήθελε πλέον. Έχω συγκεντρώσει τέτοια ποσότητα που έχω πάθει οβερντόουζ. Κυρίως μυθιστορήματα και διηγήματα, φυσικά, και στις τέσσερις γλώσσες που ξέρω αλλά και σε μία που δεν ξέρω (ποντιακά). 

Αστυνομικά του σωρού (ή και όχι), ιστορικά μυθιστορήματα, μεγάλοι κλασσικοί (μεταξύ άλλων κατέβασα τα άπαντα του Ιουλίου Βερν η άπληστη - καλά είχατε ιδέαν πόσα έχει γράψει ο άτιμος; έπαθα κοκομπλόκο), γνωστοί και άγνωστοι διαφόρων χωρών (Ρουμανία, Ρωσία, Τσεχία, Κίνα), βιβλία που ήδη είχα διαβάσει αλλά δεν είχα στη βιβλιοθήκη μου, βιβλία που είχα αλλά λατρεύω και θέλω να χαρίσω. Θα σας λυπηθώ και δεν θα σας βάλω λίστα. Θα αναφερθώ μόνο σε ένα "κανονικό" που διάβασα πρόσφατα - και λέγοντας "κανονικό" εννόω ότι ήταν πρόσφατη έκδοση, αγορασμένο σε συνήθη τιμή καινούριου βιβλίου, από βιβλιοπωλείο εν ενεργεία. Δώρο φυσικά, σιγά μην αγόραζα εγώ. 

*Η λέσχη των αθεράπευτα αισιόδοξων** (Le club des Incorrigibles Optimistes)*, του Jean-Michel Guenassia, σε μετάφραση Φωτεινής Βλαχοπούλου, από τις εκδόσεις Πόλις. Καθώς δεν ήξερα τι να περιμένω, ήταν ένα πολύ ευχάριστο ξάφνιασμα. Ρέει εύκολα, κρατάει το ενδιαφέρον κι έχει το καλό ότι σε μαθαίνει και λίγο ιστορία άμα δεν ξέρεις (αν και δεν είναι αυτό που έχουμε συνηθίσει να λέμε ιστορικό μυθιστόρημα - πολιτικό ίσως να το χαρακτήριζα, με την καλή έννοια). Ειδικά για μένα που δεν διαβάζω ιστορία και δεν σκαμπάζω από πολιτική, τέτοια βιβλία είναι ευλογία. 

Επόμενα θύματα: L'oeil de Diderot του Hubert Prolongeau και La muerte de Artemiο Cruz του Carlos Fuentes που μου έφεραν οι τρεις μάγοι σήμερα (σε μας τους Ισπανούς φέρνουν δώρα οι μάγοι, όχι ο Άη Βασίλης). Καλή ανάγνωση σε όλους, σύντροφοι!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 7, 2016)

Μφφφ, κάθε φορά που διαβάζω αυτό το νήμα συνειδητοποιώ ότι ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν πρόκειται να διαβάσω όλα τα βιβλία που θέλω. 
Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις, Αόρατη, τους Αισιόδοξους θα φροντίσω να τους διαβάσω, από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω από το όνομα της μεταφράστριας πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλό το ελληνικό βιβλίο :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 7, 2016)

Η μετάφραση των _Αθεράπευτα Αισιόδοξων_ μου φάνηκε καλή (με δεδομένο ότι δεν γνωρίζω το πρωτότυπο και ότι τα Γαλλικά μου δεν είναι τέλεια). Μου άφησε καλή αίσθηση, αλλά υπήρξαν κι ένα δυο σημεία όπου σούφρωσα τη μύτη μου. Δεν τα σημείωσα, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι το ένα ήταν αντίφαση (σε ένα σημείο είχε μια απόδοση Α και σε άλλο σημείο μια απόδοση Β για το ίδιο πράγμα, και όχι δεν παίζει να ήταν θέμα πλαισίου ή επιλογής, ήταν λάπσους κτγμ) και το άλλο ήταν λαθάκι (κάποιος σκακιστικός όρος, που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα). Αυτά βέβαια είναι πταίσματα, ασημαντότητες: η γενική εντύπωση ήταν πολύ θετική.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 15, 2016)

Εντάξει, ο καθένας με τον πόνο του, αλλά λύστε μου μια απορία: θα ξεκινήσει το τηλεοπτικό GoT οσονούπω, στο οποίο έχει μείνει μόνο ένα μικρό κομμάτι από το πέμπτο βιβλίο του _A song of ice and fire_. Αυτός ο Μάρτιν πότε στο καλό σκοπεύει να τελειώσει το έκτο βιβλιο; Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά από ό,τι μαθαίνω για τον 5ο κύκλο της σειράς έχουν κόψει μεγάλο μέρος του βιβλίου, αλά LotR, μάλλον.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 15, 2016)

Την άποψή μου για το έκτο βιβλίο την είχα γράψει παλιότερα - πιστεύω ότι θα περιμένει να τελειώσει η σειρά και μετά θα βγάλει το έκτο βιβλίο, που θα είναι η ενισχυμένη και συμπληρωμένη έκδοση του σεναρίου. Τον έχω δε ικανό να γράψει διαφορετικό τέλος στο βιβλίο απ' ό,τι στη σειρά


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2016)

...
Mathematicians mapped out every “Game of Thrones” relationship to find the main character






Andrew J. Beveridge, an associate professor of mathematics at Macalester College, and Jie Shan, an intrepid undergraduate, decided to turn the world of the Game of Thrones books into a social network using network science, a branch of applied graph theory that draws from several disciplines, including economics, sociology, and, computer science, to examine how information flows from one thing to another.

The books and HBO fantasy series, with their massive cast of characters, various shifting allegiances, and intricate relationship dynamics, were a perfect fit to be studied mathematically.

“This is a fanciful application of network science,” Beveridge told Quartz. “But it’s the kind of accessible application that shows what mathematics is all about, which is finding and explaining patterns.” Their research, entitled “*Network of Thrones*,” is published in the Mathematical Association of America’s publication, _Math Horizons _(pdf).
[...]
The resulting network structure (above) broke the characters into extremely accurate communities that show the geographical, familial, and even adversarial ties between them.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2016)

Μα πόσο ωραίο είναι αυτό το νήμα, τελικά! (Έχω περάσει στο _Περί τυφλότητας_ και απορώ με τον εαυτό μου γιατί δεν είχα μπει στον κόπο να διαβάσω Σαραμάγκου μέχρι τώρα...)


----------



## rogne (Apr 21, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ...απορώ με τον εαυτό μου γιατί δεν είχα μπει στον κόπο να διαβάσω Σαραμάγκου μέχρι τώρα...



Ακριβώς ό,τι σκέφτηκα κι εγώ όταν τον πρωτοδιάβασα. Υποψιάζομαι σαν απάντηση ότι τείνει εκ των προτέρων να τον θεωρεί κανείς καθιερωμένο πλην ελαφρώς ξεπερασμένο, σεβαστό πλην ελαφρώς βαρετό και άλλα τέτοια κοινότοπα. Καμία σχέση, φυσικά.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2016)

Αυτό ακριβώς. Υποψιάζομαι ότι θα ήταν και ενδιαφέρον σαν μετάφραση. Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω και το ελληνικό πώς είναι!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 12, 2016)

Αυτές τις μέρες διαβάζω την _*Thérèse Desqueyroux*_ του Φρανσουά Μωριάκ (συγγνώμη για τα Γαλλικά μου - pun intended, αναφέρομαι στο ωμέγα της μη-απλογράφησης, όλοι έχουμε τα μικρά μας βίτσια). Την είχα μαζί με πολλά άλλα βιβλία που αγόρασα πριν μήνες σε κάποιο από τα διάφορα (μ)παζάρια όπου ψωνίζω τα ναρκωτικά μου κι απλώς πήρε σειρά τώρα. Κι εχτές το βράδυ παίζοντας με το τηλεκοντρόλ βλέπω στην ΕΤ2 την ομώνυμη ταινία! Τυχαίο;

Το βιβλίο πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε το 1927, η έκδοση που έχω είναι του 1970, η ταινία είναι του 2012. Καμία σχέση. Δε μπορεί, το σύμπαν κάτι θέλει να μου πει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το βιβλίο πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε το 1927, η έκδοση που έχω είναι του 1970, η ταινία είναι του 2012. Καμία σχέση. Δε μπορεί, το σύμπαν κάτι θέλει να μου πει.


Φυσικά και σου λέει: Αν προσθέσεις και ότι το διαβάζεις το 2016, ο χρόνος επιταχύνεται εκθετικά...


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2016)

Καλημέρα

Δεν ξέρω τι θέλει να σου πει το σύμπαν, αλλά εγώ έχω να σου πω να κρατήσεις μια σημείωση και να δεις, όταν με το καλό τελειώσεις το βιβλίο, την παλιά / πρώτη έκδοση της ταινίας, του 1962, που υπάρχει ολόκληρη στο YouTube με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους. Για όλα σε έχουν φροντίσει!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 12, 2016)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι θέλει να σου πει το σύμπαν, αλλά εγώ έχω να σου πω να κρατήσεις μια σημείωση και να δεις, όταν με το καλό τελειώσεις το βιβλίο, την παλιά / πρώτη έκδοση της ταινίας, του 1962, που υπάρχει ολόκληρη στο YouTube με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους. Για όλα σε έχουν φροντίσει!]


Ω, ευχαριστώ θερμά για τη συμβουλή! Θα το κάνω οπωσδήποτε! Αν μάλιστα μπορώ να κρύψω και τους αγγλικούς υπότιτλους, ακόμη καλύτερα.


----------



## Costas (Jun 12, 2016)

Από τότε που το διάβασα (ως ύλη για ένα γαλλικό δίπλωμα), μου καρφώθηκε η ιδέα να επισκεφτώ τις Landes. Πέρσι παραλίγο να το κάνω, πέρασα ξυστά και νυχτωμένα. Μου είχε αρέσει, παλιά καλή λογοτεχνία.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Την άποψή μου για το έκτο βιβλίο την είχα γράψει παλιότερα - πιστεύω ότι θα περιμένει να τελειώσει η σειρά και μετά θα βγάλει το έκτο βιβλίο, που θα είναι η ενισχυμένη και συμπληρωμένη έκδοση του σεναρίου. Τον έχω δε ικανό να γράψει διαφορετικό τέλος στο βιβλίο απ' ό,τι στη σειρά


Δεδομένης της πορείας του τηλεοπτικού Game of Thrones, είμαι πια σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι οι σεναριογράφοι του HBO έχουν δέσει τον Μάρτιν σε μια καρέκλα και γράφουν το σενάριο μόνοι τους. Οπότε μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, δεν το βλέπω να έχουν τα επόμενα βιβλία καμιά ομοιότητα με τη σειρά - αν αξιωθεί να τα γράψει και ποτέ, δηλαδή :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 22, 2016)

Palavra said:


> είμαι πια σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι οι σεναριογράφοι του HBO έχουν δέσει τον Μάρτιν σε μια καρέκλα και γράφουν το σενάριο μόνοι τους.


Ναι, είναι σίγουρο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2016)

Palavra said:


> είμαι πια σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι οι σεναριογράφοι του HBO έχουν δέσει τον Μάρτιν σε μια καρέκλα και γράφουν το σενάριο μόνοι τους.



Ευτυχώς!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2016)

Game of Thrones spoiler:


Spoiler






crystal said:


> *Γιατί φυσικά είμαστε πεπεισμένοι ότι ο Τζον Σνόου είναι γιος της Λυάννας και του Ταργκέριαν, έτσι;


Η crystal τώρα δικαιώνεται :) :) :)


----------



## Costas (Jul 1, 2016)

Κατέβασα δωρεάν από τον Κάλλιπο και διαβάζω με πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον στο κινητό μου εδώ και κάτι μήνες, όποτε ευκαιρώ, το βιβλίο των Ελένης Γκαρά και Γιώργου Τζεδόπουλου, _Χριστιανοί και Μουσουλμάνοι στην Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία. Θεσμικό Πλαίσιο και Κοινωνικές Δυναμικές_ (Σύνδεσμος Ελληνικών Ακαδημαϊκών Βιβλιοθηκών, 2015, 538 σελ. e-book). Η οθόνη είναι μια χαρά, αν και η εφαρμογή παθαίνει καμιά φορά τα τρελά της...


----------



## Marinos (Jul 1, 2016)

Να βάλουμε και το λινκ: https://repository.kallipos.gr/handle/11419/2882
Και άλλα δύο συγγράμματα παρόμοιου ενδιαφέροντος, εξίσου καλά:
Δημήτρης Παπασταματίου - Φωκίων Κοτζαγεώργης, _Ιστορία του νέου ελληνισμού κατά τη διάρκεια της οθωμανικής πολιτικής κυριαρχίας_
Παναγιώτης Πούλος, _Η μουσική στον ισλαμικό κόσμο_ (περιλαμβάνει και διαδραστικά ηχητικά αρχεία!)


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2016)

Κάποια μέρα θα πρέπει να ανακαλύψουν και το πρότυπο .mobi. Για να διαβάζουμε πιο εύκολα στα Kindle.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 1, 2016)

Ξαναδιάβασα και τα εφτά Χάρι Πότερ (για να κρίνω αν θέλω να τα πασάρω στην κόρη μου ή όχι) και ξαναθυμήθηκα γιατί τα είχα παρατήσει κάπου μεταξύ πέμπτου και έκτου. Ενώ το πρώτο μου άρεσε πολύ, μετά όσο πήγαινε σπαζόμουν όλο και περισσότερο από την αύξηση της σοβαροφάνειας και την πτώση της αληθοφάνειας. Και θα μου πεις, αληθοφάνεια σε παραμύθι; Όχι ακριβώς, αλλά τουλάχιστον εσωτερική συνέπεια - τόσο με τους κανόνες του μαγικού σύμπαντος που μας παρουσιάζεται (προφανώς δεν έχω αντίρρηση να δεχτώ ένα σύμπαν με μάγους, αλλά κάθε αφηγηματικό σύμπαν έχει τους κανόνες του, οι οποίοι τίθενται εξ αρχής και πρέπει να τηρούνται στη συνέχεια, ενώ τα γεγονότα οφείλουν να είναι συνεπή με αυτούς), όσο και με το ύφος και το βάθος των χαρακτήρων. 

Στο πρώτο Χάρι Πότερ έχουμε μια πολύ καλή ιδέα (το αγόρι που ανακαλύπτει ότι είναι μάγος και η ζωή του ανατρέπεται - ποιο παιδάκι δεν θα ταυτιστεί με τα χίλια; ) παρουσιασμένη με γερές δόσεις χιούμορ και σοφά μικρές δόσεις φόβου, ίσα για το σασπένς. Τα πρόσωπα είναι, φυσικά, καρικατούρες (οι καλοί απίστευτα καλοί, οι κακοί αμιγώς κακοί) οι καταστάσεις υπερβολικές και οι ηρωισμοί δυσανάλογοι, όπως στα κόμικς - γι' αυτό ακριβώς και διασκεδάζουμε τόσο: ξέρουμε ότι τίποτε δεν είναι αληθινό αλλά όλα είναι στημένα για τη διασκέδασή μας. 

Όσο προχωράει το έπος, όμως, τόσο αρχίζει να παίρνει τον εαυτό του στα σοβαρά, τόσο προσπαθεί να αναπτύξει τους χαρακτήρες, να δώσει νοήματα και μηνύματα, να εμβαθύνει εκεί που δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει βάθος, γιατί τα κόμικς είναι τέτοια ακριβώς: χάρτινες δισδιάστατες φιγούρες χωρίς βάθος. Κι όσο προσπαθεί να εμβαθύνει, τόσο λιγότερο με πείθει και τόσο μου χαλάει το παραμύθι. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι ο τρόμος αυξάνεται κατακόρυφα και δυσανάλογα, με θανάτους "σημαντικών" προσώπων (που σε μια κόμικς κατάσταση με δεδομένο χάπι εντ δεν είναι αναμενόμενο να σκοτωθούν), με βασανιστήρια και τέρατα όλο και πιο φρικαλέα (ουσιαστικά φρικαλέα, όχι επιφανειακά - όπως π.χ. οι παράφρονες, που μου δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι είναι μια αλληγορία της κατάθλιψης), εκτοπίζοντας το χιούμορ που έδινε όλη τη χάρη στην ιστορία, και τόσο οι χαρακτήρες γίνονται λάστιχο ώστε να αποκτήσουν βάθος που ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσαν να έχουν με βάση τις αρχικές περιγραφές που είδαμε στο πρώτο βιβλίο.

Και όλα κορυφώνονται σε μια καταδίωξη και μια μάχη που δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτε από μια οποιαδήποτε αμερικανική ταινία δράσης με αυτοκινητοκυνηγητό και μπρουσγουιλικά κατορθώματα. Κι αυτός ο Χάρι Πότερ βρε παιδί μου, τον απέθαντο έχει! Όλο τον σκοτώνουν κι όλο ξανασηκώνεται! 

Πέρα από τη γεροντίστικη γκρίνια μου, πάντως, και αν αγνοήσει κανείς αυτά τα μικροελαττώματα, η σειρά έχει αρκετή δράση, κρατά το ενδιαφέρον και μπορεί να χαρίσει άφθονες ώρες καλοκαιρινής ψυχαγωγίας, αν διαβαστεί με μια γερή δόση suspension of disbelief. Και αν μη τι άλλο, έχει θετικά μηνύματα: φιλία, αλληλεγγύη, θάρρος, επιμονή, αυταπάρνηση κ.τ.ό. Συν ότι άρεσε στην κόρη μου (το πρώτο που της έδωσα). 

Δείγμα απορίας: αυτοί οι μάγοι ρε παιδί μου, ό,τι θέλουν κάνουν - τηλεμεταφέρονται, αιωρούνται στον αέρα, διαβάζουν τη σκέψη - και δεν έχουν καλύτερο τρόπο επικοινωνίας από το να στέλνουν κουκουβάγιες πέρα δώθε και να περιμένουν ώρες και μέρες την απάντηση; Στον κόσμο των Μαγκλ σηκώνεις το τηλέφωνο και μιλάς άμεσα, κι αυτοί δεν έχουν έναν μαγικό καθρέφτη, μια κρυστάλλινη σφαίρα, ένα κατιτίς ρε παιδί μου; Για να μην πω ότι θα έπρεπε να σκέφτονται τι θέλουν και να το ακούει άμεσα ο παραλήπτης.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2016)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά εκεί περίπου στο τρίτο- τέταρτο ήταν που έγινε μαζικό φαινόμενο υστερίας (και μάρκετιγκ) η όλη υπόθεση, και που ανάλαβαν τα social media της εποχής να ορίσουν πώς θα συνεχιστεί η ιστορία. Νομίζω ότι απλά η συγγραφέας έδωσε στο κοινό αυτό που της ζητούσε, ενώ στην αρχή έγραφε αυτά που ήθελε να γράψει. Και πιθανόν να έκανε και πολύ βιαστική δουλειά, καθώς οι υποχρεώσεις της αυξάνονταν κι ο χρόνος για αυτοσυγκέντρωση και δουλειά μειωνόταν. 
Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι πρωτοφανές. Κι ο Άρθουν Κόναν Ντόυλ ανάστησε τον Σέρλοκ Χολμς δις μετά από πιέσεις του κοινού, και όλα σχεδόν τα μεγάλα μυθιστορήματα του 19ου αιώνα κυκλοφορούσαν σε δόσεις και προφανώς το κοινό και τα σχόλιά του επηρέαζαν το συγγραφέα. Ίσως όχι τόσο άμεσα όσο σήμερα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2016)

Χε χε. Νομίζω ότι το πιο «φανταστικό» που έχω καταφέρει να διαβάσω (να διαβάσω — στο κινηματογραφικό δίωρο είμαι πιο ανεκτικός) είναι τα «I, Robot» του Ασίμοφ (όπως το προφέρουμε εδώ) — κι αυτό επειδή είχαν τους τρεις νόμους της ρομποτικής. Το πρώτο Χάρι Πότερ (κόπια της κόρης μου, που μου το διαφήμιζε) το παράτησα στην 20ή σελίδα. Τις ταινίες τις είδα με πολλά χασμουρητά. Κόμικς έχω διαβάσει πολλά, αλλά μετά τα δεκάξι τα διάβαζα για τα αγγλικά και μετά τα δεκαοκτώ τα περιόρισα σε Αστερίξ, Τεντέν, Λουκιλούκ. Ακόμα και ο μαγικός ρεαλισμός ατύχησε τραγικά με μένα. :-(


----------



## VickyN (Aug 1, 2016)

Η κόρη μου μεγάλωσε παράλληλα με τους ήρωες των βιβλίων κι έτσι ήταν έτοιμη για τις αλλαγές στο ύφος, όταν έρχονταν. 
Διάβασε το πρώτο βιβλίο στην προεφηβεία, προτού ακόμα ξεκινήσει η μεγάλη τρέλα (τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα), και το τελευταίο τελειώνοντας το σχολείο. 

Αόρατη, αν πείσεις και τη δική σου κόρη να διαβάζει ένα βιβλίο τον χρόνο  , μπορεί και να τα απολαύσει όλα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τα πρόσωπα είναι, φυσικά, καρικατούρες (οι καλοί απίστευτα καλοί, οι κακοί αμιγώς κακοί) οι καταστάσεις υπερβολικές και οι ηρωισμοί δυσανάλογοι, όπως στα κόμικς - γι' αυτό ακριβώς και διασκεδάζουμε τόσο: ξέρουμε ότι τίποτε δεν είναι αληθινό αλλά όλα είναι στημένα για τη διασκέδασή μας.


Ε, δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Ο υπερκακός που κατατρέχει τον Χάρι από την αρχή του βιβλίου, ο Σνέιπ, τελικά αποδεικνύεται τελείως διαφορετικός στο τέλος του βιβλίου, και μάλιστα όχι καλός -πράγμα που θα ταίριαζε με το κλισέ τέτοιων βιβλίων- αλλά απλώς ανθρώπινος.

Νομίζω πως ισχύει αυτό που λέει η Βίκη, δηλαδή στο πρώτο βιβλίο ο Χάρι είναι 11 και στο τελευταίο είναι 17. Διαφορετικά διαβάζει ένα παιδί σε κάθε ηλικία, επομένως εμένα μου αρέσει που σταδιακά γίνονται τα βιβλία λιγότερο παιδικά.

Πιστεύω μάλιστα πως είναι αρκετά καλά βιβλία για παιδιά, καθώς εκτός από φιλία, αλληλεγγύη κτλ έχουν σαφή αντιρατσιστικά μηνύματα (στη μάχη λασποαίματων vs καθαρών μάγων), όπως και αναδεικνύουν το ρόλο των κοριτσιών (η πιο έξυπνη και ικανή μάγισσα είναι κορίτσι, και αν και σπασικλάκι γιατί διαβάζει πολύ έχει όλα τα ταλέντα να τα βγάζει πέρα στα δύσκολα).

Έχω την αίσθηση πως η αντιποτερική τάση που επικρατεί είναι η τάση κατά των bestseller, με την έννοια πως κάτι αποκλείεται να είναι καλό αν είναι εμπορικό - πράγμα με το οποίο διαφωνώ. Εδώ διάβαζα τις προάλλες ότι δεν είναι λέει καλός ο Τριβιζάς γιατί παραείναι εμπορικός και αμάν, μας ζαλίσατε με τον Τριβιζά. Διαβάζω από κάτω μια μεταμοντέρνα τάση άρνησης που είναι αυτοσκοπός και δεν συμφωνώ μαζί της. Είναι επίσης άδικη γιατί συγκρίνει μήλα με πορτοκάλια. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να συγκρίνουμε τον Χάρι Πότερ με βαριά -ούτως ειπείν- λογοτεχνία: είναι παιδικά βιβλία, με παιδικά βιβλία πρέπει να τα βάλουμε δίπλα. 

Αν είχα κόρη, δηλαδή, θα προτιμούσα να διαβάζει Χάρι Πότερ παρά παραμύθια όπου περιμένει η κοπέλα να έρθει να τη σώσει ο πρίγκιπας. 

Επίσης, οι ταινίες είναι κακές. Δεν μεταφέρουν σωστά το κλίμα των βιβλίων και έχουν καταπιεί μεγάλα κομμάτια από την ιστορία. Οπότε δεν χρησιμεύουν ως μέτρο σύγκρισης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 1, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Ε, δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Ο υπερκακός που κατατρέχει τον Χάρι από την αρχή του βιβλίου, ο Σνέιπ, τελικά αποδεικνύεται τελείως διαφορετικός στο τέλος του βιβλίου, και μάλιστα όχι καλός -πράγμα που θα ταίριαζε με το κλισέ τέτοιων βιβλίων- αλλά απλώς ανθρώπινος.


Ακριβώς κάπου εκεί είναι η ένστασή μου: _τελικά_. Ενώ αρχικά το κλίμα είναι κόμικς, τελικά το κλίμα είναι κοινωνικό μελό. Τελικά δηλαδή τι διαβάζουμε; 



Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πως ισχύει αυτό που λέει η Βίκη, δηλαδή στο πρώτο βιβλίο ο Χάρι είναι 11 και στο τελευταίο είναι 17. Διαφορετικά διαβάζει ένα παιδί σε κάθε ηλικία, επομένως εμένα μου αρέσει που σταδιακά γίνονται τα βιβλία λιγότερο παιδικά.


Εδώ σας δίνω ένα δίκιο. Και γι' αυτό ακριβώς σκοπεύω να κάνω αυτό που λέει η Βίκη: να πασάρω στην κόρη μου ένα βιβλίο τη χρονιά.  (για την ακρίβεια, φέτος της πάσαρα δύο, αφού τσιμπάει το ψάρι - έτσι μαθαίνει αγγλικά χωρίς να το καταλάβει). 

Έχουν κι άλλο ένα καλό τα Χάρι Πότερ, όπως μου επεσήμανε φίλη που έχει εργασθεί σε βιβλιοπωλείο: έφερε σε επαφή με την ανάγνωση πάρα πολλά παιδιά που δεν είχαν πιάσει ποτέ στα χέρια τους βιβλίο.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ακριβώς κάπου εκεί είναι η ένστασή μου: _τελικά_. Ενώ αρχικά το κλίμα είναι κόμικς, τελικά το κλίμα είναι κοινωνικό μελό. Τελικά δηλαδή τι διαβάζουμε;


Αυτό, κτγμ, είναι ακόμα πιο χρήσιμο για ένα παιδί, να μαθαίνει δηλαδή πως οι χαρακτήρες δεν είναι επίπεδοι, μόνο καλοί ή μόνο κακοί. Μην ξεχνάς ότι σε αυτήν την ηλικία συνήθως δεν έχει κανείς και την εμπειρία να διαβάζει πολυεπίπεδα, επομένως μπορούμε να δούμε αυτά τα βιβλία ως μια παιδική σειρά που δεν είναι τέλεια, είναι όμως αρκετά καλή.

Ως προς το πολυεπίπεδο, θυμάμαι που τσιμπούσα βιβλία από τη βιβλιοθήκη των γονιών μου όταν ήμουν μικρότερη ότι από τη μία καλά έκανα, γιατί ό,τι και να διαβάσεις, κάτι προσφέρει, αλλά από την άλλη, Λιλή Ζωγράφου και Καζαντζάκη στο γυμνάσιο και στο λύκειο, χμ. Κάποια κομμάτια των βιβλίων πέρασαν και δεν ακούμπησαν, όπως συνειδητοποίησα στη δεύτερη ανάγνωση. Δεν είναι δηλαδή πρόβλημα κατανόησης, αλλά πρόβλημα εμπειριών.

Συγκριτικά, θυμάμαι και μια παιδική σειρά για κορίτσια (μπρρρ!) που μου είχαν πάρει, όπου διάβαζα τις περιπέτειες μιας παρέας σε ένα παρθεναγωγείο. Μπλιχ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Συγκριτικά, θυμάμαι και μια παιδική σειρά για κορίτσια (μπρρρ!) που μου είχαν πάρει, όπου διάβαζα τις περιπέτειες μιας παρέας σε ένα παρθεναγωγείο. Μπλιχ.


Αν θυμάμαι σωστά, ο τόμος «Το Αρρένων έρχεται πάντα βράδυ» είχε ενδιαφέρουσες πλοκές, εμπλοκές και περιπλοκές, πάντως, ιδίως σε θέματα χαρακτήρων -- ή δεν σου είχαν δώσει αυτόν τον τόμο;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν θυμάμαι σωστά, ο τόμος «Το Αρρένων έρχεται πάντα βράδυ» είχε ενδιαφέρουσες πλοκές, εμπλοκές και περιπλοκές, πάντως, ιδίως σε θέματα χαρακτήρων -- ή δεν σου είχαν δώσει αυτόν τον τόμο;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 1, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Συγκριτικά, θυμάμαι και μια παιδική σειρά για κορίτσια (μπρρρ!) που μου είχαν πάρει, όπου διάβαζα τις περιπέτειες μιας παρέας σε ένα παρθεναγωγείο. Μπλιχ.



Το κολέγιο Σαιν-Κλαιρ, να υποθέσω. Ευτυχώς βγήκαν οι ταινίες και η κόρη μου ανακάλυψε τον Τόλκιν!
Είχε ήδη διαβάσει από πέντε-δέκα φορές κάθε τόμο του Χάρι Πότερ, βέβαια.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Το κολέγιο Σαιν-Κλαιρ, να υποθέσω. Ευτυχώς βγήκαν οι ταινίες και η κόρη μου ανακάλυψε τον Τόλκιν!


Ναι! Καλά, με τίποτα δεν μπορούσα να το θυμηθώ. 

Εγώ τον Τόλκιν τον είχα ανακαλύψει από ένα φίλο, και θυμάμαι που συζητούσα τότε μαζί του πως υπήρχε κάποιος που ήθελε να κάνει τις ταινίες αλλά δεν μπορούσε γιατί ακόμα δεν υπήρχε η τεχνολογία, γκουχ, γκουχ, γκουχ, τελικά βγήκαν 4-5 χρόνια αργότερα και μας πέρασε η στενοχώρια


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2016)

Palavra said:


>


Είδες; Ξέχασα να βάλω γκρίζο ή φάτσες, μπερδεύτηκες αυγουστιάτικα...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 2, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό, κτγμ, είναι ακόμα πιο χρήσιμο για ένα παιδί, να μαθαίνει δηλαδή πως οι χαρακτήρες δεν είναι επίπεδοι, μόνο καλοί ή μόνο κακοί. Μην ξεχνάς ότι σε αυτήν την ηλικία συνήθως δεν έχει κανείς και την εμπειρία να διαβάζει πολυεπίπεδα, επομένως μπορούμε να δούμε αυτά τα βιβλία ως μια παιδική σειρά που δεν είναι τέλεια, είναι όμως αρκετά καλή.


Σίγουρα, συμφωνώ απολύτως σε αυτό. 

Η ένστασή μου αφορούσε εμένα ως αναγνώστρια, και δεν αφορούσε το γεγονός ότι οι χαρακτήρες δεν είναι επίπεδοι, αλλά το γεγονός ότι ενώ στο πρώτο (και στο δεύτερο, και στο τρίτο) βιβλίο _είναι _επίπεδοι, στα επόμενα σιγά-σιγά αποκτούν βάθος, με αδέξιο όμως τρόπο (κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα). Για παράδειγμα, η θεία Πετούνια και η οικογένειά της. Από κει που είναι απολύτως ρηχοί, κακοί και τρισάθλιοι, σε βαθμό υπερβολής που συναντάμε μόνο σε κόμικς και σε παρωδίες, ξαφνικά αρχίζουν να γίνονται ανθρώπινοι. Ο θείος Βέρνον ακούει τον Χάρι (έστω και απρόθυμα) και πιστεύει αυτά που του λέει, η θεία Πετούνια τον προστατεύει (έστω απρόθυμα), και στο τέλος ο Ντάντλεϊ του λέει κι ένα ευχαριστώ. Ολα αυτά είναι πάρα πολύ ωραία, αλλά ασύμβατα με τον τρόπο που μας είχαν δοθεί οι χαρακτήρες από την αρχή. Και δεν μου αρκεί ως δικαιολόγηση το γεγονός ότι η μικρή Πετούνια ζήλευε την αδελφή της αλλά κατά βάθος μπλα μπλα. Αν η Πετούνια ήταν από την αρχή _φυσιολογικά _στρίγγλα και όχι _εξωφρενικά _στρίγγλα, θα δεχόμουν την αποκάλυψη των άλλων πλευρών της. Όταν όμως έχεις πεταμένο τον ανιψιό σου στο ντουλάπι με τις σκούπες και τον ταΐζεις ξεροκόμματα, όταν συμπεριφέρεσαι τόσο απόλυτα σαν υστερικός κόπανος, δεν είσαι κακός σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια, αλλά σε πλαίσια κόμικς. Και σε τέτοια πλαίσια δεν μπορεί ξαφνικά να αποκτήσεις βάθος χαρακτήρα. 

Τέλος πάντων πολύ τον αναλύσαμε τον Χάρι Πότερ. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν προορίζεται για μένα, αλλά για παιδιά και εφήβους, και για το κοινό αυτό νομίζω κι εγώ ότι είναι μια χαρά. Παραπάνω από μια χαρά μάλιστα. Η Ρόουλινγκ είναι καλή παραμυθού. :)



Marinos said:


> Ευτυχώς βγήκαν οι ταινίες και η κόρη μου ανακάλυψε τον Τόλκιν!


Εγώ τον ανακάλυψα όταν ήμουν 10-11 χρονών - μέσα από βιβλία βέβαια, πού ταινίες τότε, ούτε καν είχε μεταφραστεί - και τον καταβρόχθισα. Ήταν ο λόγος που αποφάσισα ότι θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τη μετάφραση. 

Ίσως γι' αυτό είμαι τόσο σνομπ με τα άλλα βιβλία φαντασίας. Πέρα από θέματα πλοκής και χαρακτήρων, δεν έχω βρει κανέναν συγγραφέα που να έχει τις γνώσεις του Τόλκιν και τη δεξιοτεχνία του στη χρήση της γλώσσας.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ίσως γι' αυτό είμαι τόσο σνομπ με τα άλλα βιβλία φαντασίας. Πέρα από θέματα πλοκής και χαρακτήρων, δεν έχω βρει κανέναν συγγραφέα που να έχει τις γνώσεις του Τόλκιν και τη δεξιοτεχνία του στη χρήση της γλώσσας.


Έχεις διαβάσει Ούρσουλα Λε Γκεν;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 2, 2016)

Λε Γκουίν εννοείς; ;) Φυσικά, λατρεύω κάποια βιβλία της. :)
_Το αριστερό χέρι του σκότους, Η λέξη για τον κόσμο είναι δάσος, Ο μάγος του αρχιπελάγους._

Κάποια άλλα πάλι μου φαίνονται μνημεία χασμουρητού.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 2, 2016)

Τόλκιν στα 14-15, θαρρώ, έναν-έναν τους τόμους καθώς μεταφράζονταν. (Τά 'χουμε ξαναπεί, αφού). Ούρσουλα μεγαλύτερος, όπως και θα έπρεπε βέβαια. Τώρα, τους ξαναδιαβάζω αμφότερους τακτικά.


----------



## sarant (Aug 2, 2016)

Πριν από μερικά χρόνια σε μιαν ανάλογη συζήτηση ο Νίκελ είχε πει ότι μερικά βιβλία πρέπει να τα διαβάζεις στην κατάλληλη ηλικία -κι ένα από αυτά είναι ο Τόλκιν, είχε συνεχίσει. Οπότε, δεν τον πείραξα -τον είχαμε αγορασμένο σε μια ιδιότροπη χαρτονένια θήκη κι επειδή οι τόμοι είχαν πετσικάρει ήθελε ζόρι για να βγει, το θεώρησα κι αυτό θείο σημάδι και δεν επέμεινα.

Τώρα διαβάζω, με κόπο, το Συμβόλαιο Γάμου του Ονώριου. Η μετάφραση αξίζει καταναγκαστικά έργα.


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Λε Γκουίν εννοείς; ;) ...



Τσου. Λε Γκουίν εννοεί η ίδια, αλλά στα ελλήνικος λέμε Λε Γκεν κι εννοούμε Λε Γκουίν. 
Γιατί αν το λέγαμε όπως το λέει η ίδια, θα τη λέγαμε και Έρσουλα ή Έρσιουλα (ή ακόμα πιο αγγλιστί: Έρσιουλερ).

URsuhluh (UR as in burr; or, in England, URsyoola) 

Όπως με τον Κιούμπρικ, που ο ίδιος το έλεγε Κούμπρικ, αλλά εμείς —και όχι μόνο— το βιολί μας.

Ολόκληρη ορχήστρα εκεί: *Έτσι το μεταγράφουμε εδώ, αλλιώς το προφέρουν εκεί

*ενώ η καμεράτα εκεί: *Αγγλικές προφορές που διαφέρουν από τις ελληνικές μεταγραφές


*Ένα από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα βιβλία της για μένα είναι το _The Dispossessed_ (μεταφρασμένος τίτλος: Ο αναρχικός των δύο κόσμων) και γενικά η Χαϊνιανή σειρά μού φαίνεται πιο ενδιαφέρουσα, πιο προβληματισμένη και προβληματιστική από την πιο φάντασι Γαιοθάλασσα (ή Θαλασσογή). Για μένα, επειδή στα ουτοπικά / ευτοπικά / δυστοπικά έχω μια αδυναμία.


----------



## Earion (Aug 3, 2016)

(...) «Τελειώσαμε με τον Χάρι Πότερ», υπογράμμισε η Τζ. Κ. Ρόουλινγκ, μιλώντας στο Reuters με αφορμή την πρεμιέρα των παραστάσεων «Ο Χάρι Πότερ και το καταραμένο παιδί» στο Palace Theater του Λονδίνου. Στα δύο θεατρικά έργα, που κυκλοφόρησαν μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο και έγιναν ανάρπαστα, *ο κάποτε νεαρός μάγος είναι πλέον ένας 37χρονος πατέρας.*

http://www.kathimerini.gr/869711/article/proswpa/proskhnio/proswpa


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2016)

Μια και ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι "Τι διαβάζετε αυτή την περίοδο;" ιδού τι διαβάζω: The Fault in our Stars.

Για να είμαστε πιο ακριβείς, το διαβάζω μέσα σε αεροπλάνα.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 3, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Μια και ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι "Τι διαβάζετε αυτή την περίοδο;" ιδού τι διαβάζω: The Fault in our Stars.
> 
> Για να είμαστε πιο ακριβείς, το διαβάζω μέσα σε αεροπλάνα.



Ωχ! το διάβασε η κόρη μου (15) και έριξε μαύρο δάκρυ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2016)

Καλά, αφού επιμένετε, ας δω την ταινία.


----------



## daeman (Aug 3, 2016)

nickel said:


> Καλά, αφού επιμένετε, ας δω την ταινία.



Touching, well-written by Mr. Mental Floss, well-acted, but with all the expected clichés and more.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2016)

Πράγματι, πολύ καλή η ταινία, εξυπηρετεί άριστα τις ισορροπίες που απαιτεί το κοινό σε μια τέτοια ταινία και, επιπροσθέτως, εκτός από την καλή μουσική, είχε και αρκετό Άμστερνταμ για να με κάνει να μελαγχολήσω ακόμα περισσότερο.


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2016)

...
Αυτός που μ' άρεσε περισσότερο ήταν ο Γουίλιαμ "Γουίλεμ" Ντεφόου "Νταφόε" σ' έναν ρόλο που του πήγαινε κουτί.

Προσωπική προτίμηση, βέβαια, γιατί αυτός ο άνθρωπος ό,τι και να υποδύεται μ' αρέσει. Ή να απεκδύεται:






Πρόπερσι την είδα, για δουλειά, και με την ποιότητα που τη βλέπουμε στη δουλειά, θολά, μόνο γενικά μπορώ να κρίνω.
Εμ, σινεμά με πανί τραχύ καμβά χάνει τη μισή του νοστιμιά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 4, 2016)

Costas said:


> Μου είχε αρέσει, παλιά καλή λογοτεχνία.


Τώρα διαβάζω το _Lettres de mon moulin_, καποιανού Alphonse Daudet, παντελώς άγνωστου σε μένα μέχρι τούδε. Νατουραλιστικά διηγηματάκια μιας άλλης εποχής, νοσταλγικά και σχετικώς ανώδυνα, με τη σωστή διάρκεια για τον πρωινό καφέ, ό,τι πρέπει για ν' αρχίσει ευχάριστα η μέρα. 

Κάτι έχω πάθει, νομίζω, με την παλιά καλή λογοτεχνία. Μάλλον γερνάω.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 4, 2016)

Μη μου πεις ότι δεν έχεις διαβάσει τον Ταρταρίνο της Ταρασκώνης! (Και σε μετάφραση Παπαδιαμάντη διατίθεται).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 4, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Μη μου πεις ότι δεν έχεις διαβάσει τον Ταρταρίνο της Ταρασκώνης! (Και σε μετάφραση Παπαδιαμάντη διατίθεται).


:wub: Θα μου τον πάρω για τα γενέθλιά μου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2016)

Αυτό το διαβάζω κι εγώ στο Κιντλ περιστασιακά, αλλά όχι και άγνωστος ο Αλφόνς Ντοντέ! Είχα διαβάσει κάτι δίκό του σε παιδική ηλικία, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τί.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Μα πόσο ωραίο είναι αυτό το νήμα, τελικά! (Έχω περάσει στο _Περί τυφλότητας_ και απορώ με τον εαυτό μου γιατί δεν είχα μπει στον κόπο να διαβάσω Σαραμάγκου μέχρι τώρα...)


Ξέχασα να ενημερώσω εδώ: το βιβλίο αυτό είναι υπέροχο. Η γλώσσα είναι εκπληκτική και σε ορισμένα σημεία είναι τόσο πυκνό ώστε κοντοστέκεσαι ανά γραμμή. Είναι βέβαια πολύ βαρύ.

Για όσους δεν ξέρουν την ιστορία, ο Σαραμάγκου ξεκινά περιγράφοντας μια σπάνια και ακατανόητη ασθένεια η οποία τυφλώνει τους ανθρώπους, βυθίζοντάς τους σε ένα απέραντο φως, σαν θάλασσα από γάλα. Η μόνη που διατηρεί την όρασή της είναι η γυναίκα ενός οφθαλμίατρου, μέσα από τα μάτια της οποίας ο αναγνώστης μαθαίνει και τι συμβαίνει στη συνέχεια. Δεν είναι ένα βιβλίο με αφηρημένες φιλοσοφικές διατυπώσεις, όπως εσφαλμένα είχα συμπεράνει από τον τίτλο.



Spoiler



Η ασθένεια αρχίζει από έναν άνθρωπο και σιγά σιγά εξαπλώνεται. Οι πρώτοι ασθενείς κλείνονται σε καραντίνα σε ένα εγκαταλελειμμένο ψυχιατρείο, όπου σύντομα επικρατεί ο νόμος του ισχυρότερου. Εντωμεταξύ στον έξω κόσμο χάνονται και οι πολυτέλειες του δυτικού πολιτισμού, καθώς δεν υπάρχουν πια άνθρωποι που να μπορούν να εργαστούν ώστε να χειριστούν τα μηχανήματα ύδρευσης, παραγωγής ηλεκτρισμού κ.ο.κ. Όταν μετά από μια πυρκαγιά οι τυφλοί τρόφιμοι του ψυχιατρείου βγαίνουν στον έξω κόσμο, ανακαλύπτουν χάος. Στο τέλος του βιβλίου μαθαίνουμε ότι η ασθένεια είναι αντιστρέψιμη, όχι όμως προτού δούμε την κατάσταση στην οποία αναγκάζονται να φτάσουν οι άνθρωποι για την επιβίωσή τους.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 26, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Η γλώσσα είναι εκπληκτική...


Πόσο παρήγορο ακούγεται αυτό! Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τελευταία η γλώσσα υποχωρεί σε σημασία μπροστά στη δράση και την πλοκή. Παλιότερα θαυμάζαμε και απολαμβάναμε έναν συγγραφέα για τη γλώσσα, τώρα αυτό το ακούς ολο και λιγότερο. Βέβαια πάντα υπήρχε δράση και πλοκή, και πάντα υπήρχαν διάφορες κατηγορίες λογοτεχνίας, νομίζω όμως ότι συγκριτικά η γλώσσα έχει παραμεληθεί τελευταία.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2016)

Να προσθέσω ωστόσο disclaimer ότι το διάβασα στα πορτογαλικά :)

Και έχεις δίκιο για τη γλώσσα, για μένα είναι από τις βασικές παραμέτρους ενός βιβλίου.


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ...
> Και έχεις δίκιο για τη γλώσσα, για μένα είναι από τις βασικές παραμέτρους ενός βιβλίου.



Πόσα βιβλία έχουμε παρατήσει όλοι, εμείς εδώ τουλάχιστον, επειδή μας ξένισε, μας ξίνισε, μας έξυσε το νου σαν νυχιά στον μαυροπίνακα η γλώσσα τους... Συνήθως μεταφράσεις βέβαια —κι αυτό κάτι λέει για την ποιότητά τους, αλλά και (σε μικρότερο βαθμό) για την πετριά μας— όχι μόνο, όμως. Από την πρώτη σελίδα, άντε βαριά την τρίτη. Όχι μόνο για τη γλώσσα τους, άλλωστε. Παλιά ήμουν μαζόχας, δεν άφηνα βιβλίο ή ταινία στη μέση, πριν δω πού το πάει, μέχρι τέλους μάλιστα μήπως μου ξεφύγει τίποτα που να δίνει λόγο ύπαρξης, για μένα βέβαια, σ' αυτό που με τυραννούσε. Τώρα... από δω πάν' κι οι άλλοι, από κει πάν' και τ' άλλα. Αυτό είναι χάρισμά σου στα μούτρα τα δικά σου, που λέγαμε μικρά. Ars longa, vita brevis. Τoo brevis.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 25, 2016)

Είχα υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου να μην ξαναγράψω εδώ ότι διαβάζω παλιά καλή λογοτεχνία, αλλά οι συμπτώσεις δε με αφήνουν να αγιάσω. Ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα την Αμερική τον Γκαστόν Λερού - για την ακρίβεια ανακάλυψα τον Rouletabille, τον δαιμόνιο δημοσιογράφο-ντετέκτιβ, δημιούργημα του Λερού (γιατί τα φαντάσματα της όπερας τα ήξερα βέβαια). Είδα τυχαίως την ταινία _Le mystère de la chambre jaune_, καταδιασκέδασα, και άρχισα να διαβάζω το επόμενο της σειράς, _Le parfum de la dame en noir_. Τι δράμα, τι μυστήριο, σενσασιονέλ σας λέω, τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου, τρίχα δε μου έχει μείνει. Και χτες βλέπω στην τηλεόραση να διαφημίζεται το μυθιστόρημα του Γκαστόν Λερού _Το άρωμα της γυναίκας με τα μαύρα_!

Τυχαίο κι αυτό; Α μα πια! Δεν γράφουν πλέον οι συγγραφείς, έγιναν όλοι τραγουδοποιοί; Πώς τους ήρθε των εκδοτών να το ξαναβγάλουν τώρα ειδικά; Συμβαίνει κάτι που δεν ξέρω, είναι καμιά επέτειος;

Μόνο μια σεμνή αντιρρησούλα έχω και θα ήθελα την άποψή σας. Γυναίκα ή κυρία; Γιατί εγώ, έχοντας διαβάσει και το βιβλίο, θα το είχα μεταφράσει _Το άρωμα της κυρίας με τα μαύρα_. Και βλέπω ότι πράγματι έχει κυκλοφορήσει παλιότερα με αυτόν τον τίτλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μόνο μια σεμνή αντιρρησούλα έχω και θα ήθελα την άποψή σας. Γυναίκα ή κυρία; Γιατί εγώ, έχοντας διαβάσει και το βιβλίο, θα το είχα μεταφράσει _Το άρωμα της κυρίας με τα μαύρα_. Και βλέπω ότι πράγματι έχει κυκλοφορήσει παλιότερα με αυτόν τον τίτλο.



Πώς λέγεται όταν η ερώτηση περιέχει και την απάντηση; Α, ναι, ρητορική. :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2016)

*Dame *σημαίνει και κυρία αλλά και γυναίκα (κατά το αμερικάνικο *lady*, εδώ υπό 5). Πρώτος πρώτος ορισμός από το λεξικό του Centre National de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales:

A.− Personne adulte du sexe féminin.
1. [P. oppos. à homme, pers. adulte du sexe masc.] Femme adulte mariée ou non.


_Ενήλικο πρόσωπο γυναικείου φύλου
1. [Σε αντιδιαστολή με τον άντρα, ενήλικο πρόσωπο αντρικού φύλου] Ενήλικη γυναίκα, παντρεμένη ή όχι._

Στην περίπτωση του τίτλου, τώρα, κτγμ και τα δύο είναι σωστά.

Μελάνη, τώρα μου μεγαλώνεις τη λίστα με τα αδιάβαστα :) Λατρεύω τα αστυνομικά μυθιστορήματα, ιδίως αυτά εκείνης της περιόδου.


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2016)

Κι άλλη μία _dame_ του αστυνομικού, για την ακρίβεια: _La dame dans I'auto avec des lunettes et un fusil_ (κανένα πρόβλημα απόδοσης στην ελληνική μετάφραση ). Όπως όλα του Ζαπριζό, αξίζει και με το παραπάνω (το πρωτότυπο, η μετάφραση δεν ξέρω, αλλά ο Κέδρος έχει γενικά καλές μεταφράσεις στ' αστυνομικά του).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 25, 2016)

Ναι μωρέ, είναι και γυναίκα, δεν διαφωνώ. Μια άποψη είναι. Έτσι όπως μας την παρουσιάζει ο Λερού εγώ την είδα πιο πολύ ως "κυρία", ιδίως μέσα από τα παιδικά μάτια του ήρωα. Αλλά μπορεί μια χαρά να υποστηρίξει κανείς και το γυναίκα, από άλλες πτυχές της προσωπικότητάς της.

Και σήμερα στην αίθουσα αναμονής της ορθοδοντικού, τι βλέπω; _Το φάντασμα της όπερας _σε κόμικ, με τον Ζοζέφ Ρουλεταμπίλ (sic, αν κι εγώ ένιωσα λίγο sick). Βλέπω πως κυκλοφορούν και τα άλλα: και _Το μυστήριο της κίτρινης κάμαρας_, και _Το άρωμα της γυναίκας με τα μαύρα_, ίσως κι άλλα δεν ξέρω. Με κυνηγάει ο δαιμόνιος ντετέκτιβ μου φαίνεται!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 2, 2017)

Μόλις τελείωσα την Αρχαία σκουριά της Μάρως Δούκα. Ένα μόνο θα πω: την οικονομούσα να μην μου τελειώσει. Είχα φυλάξει τις τρεις-τέσσερις τελευταίες σελίδες και τις κατανάλωσα σήμερα, στη λιακάδα της μπαλκονόπορτας. Πόσο μου λείπουν οι συγγραφείς που δεν έχουν μόνο στιβαρή γραφή αλλά έχουν και κάτι να πουν. Μεγάλη κυρία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 24, 2019)

Με ταλανίζει μια φαρυγγίτιδα και δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Ξαγρύπνησα διαβάζοντας το Υπόγειο του Ντοστογιέφσκι. Ούτε στον εχθρό μου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ούτε στον εχθρό μου.


Τη φαρυγγίτιδα, την αϋπνία, το μυθιστόρημα ή όλα μαζί;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 24, 2019)

Το συνδυασμό που σκοτώνει. Μαύρη κατάθλιψη.


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2020)

Οργανική πια δε διαβάζω
μόνο το νήμα ξαραχνιάζω

True story, though.


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2020)

κουιζάκι


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2020)

Πριν από λίγες μέρες τέλειωσα το _We Have No Idea Where the Head of the Republic Is_. Αλλά το παραπάνω κουίζ θα έπρεπε να το κάναμε με επιτυχίες των Μπιτλς (π.χ. _Repairing a Hollow Place_). Θα είχαμε έναν τουλάχιστον που θα το απαντούσε.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2020)

nickel said:


> Αλλά το παραπάνω κουίζ θα έπρεπε να το κάναμε με επιτυχίες των Μπιτλς (π.χ. _Repairing a Hollow Place_). Θα είχαμε έναν τουλάχιστον που θα το απαντούσε.


Δύο τουλάχιστον - αλλά να δουλέψουμε και λίγο :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 22, 2020)

Marinos said:


> Δύο τουλάχιστον - αλλά να δουλέψουμε και λίγο :)


Αυτό. Πάω να ασχοληθώ με το Ντονέρ της Υφηλίου σε Τετραείκοσι Περιστροφές του Πλανήτη μας γύρω από τον Εαυτό του.


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2020)

Marinos said:


> Δύο τουλάχιστον - αλλά να δουλέψουμε και λίγο :)



Δύο τουλάχιστον, η antongoun κι εγώ χθες το βράδυ, το δουλέψαμε το κουίζ —που όπως είπε εκείνη, είναι «ό,τι πρέπει για να κάνεις διάλειμμα όταν δεν θες να κάνεις διάλειμμα»— στη λεξιλογιακή σελίδα της εικόνας του, και καταλήξαμε στην εξής λίστα:




Spoiler



1. Ο γέρος και η θάλασσα
2. Ένα δέντρο μεγαλώνει στο Μπρούκλιν
4. As I lay dying (Faulkner) – Καθώς ψυχορραγώ
5. Τα σταφύλια της οργής
6. Πόλεμος και ειρήνη
9. Μεγάλες προσδοκίες
12. To kill a mockingbird (Όταν σκοτώνουν τα κοτσύφια)
14. 1984
21. Το νησί των θησαυρών (Στίβενσον)
22. Ιστορία δύο πόλεων
25. Κι ο ήλιος ανατέλλει/Ο ήλιος ανατέλλει ξανά (Χεμινγουέι)

3. The Scarlet Letter
7. .........
8. Prince of Tides
10. Pride and Prejudice
11. The Catcher in the Rye
13. A Farewell to Arms
15. Crime and Punishment
16. The Sound and the Fury
17. For Whom the Bell Tolls
18. Lord of the Flies
19. ..........
20. Brave New World
23. Of Mice and Men
24. .........




Μας λείπουν τα 7, 19 και 24. Όσοι προαιρείστε...


Edit: Strike 7. It's "Gone with the Wind."


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... το Ντονέρ της Υφηλίου σε Τετραείκοσι Περιστροφές του Πλανήτη μας γύρω από τον Εαυτό του.





—Ένα γύρο απ' όλα!
—Έφτασέι! Σε 80 μέρες.


----------



## presunto (Jun 22, 2020)

Καλησπέρα! Εγώ τελείωσα πριν κάποιες μέρες το _Flatland: A romance of many dimensions_.

Εξαιρετικό βιβλίο, γραμμένο το 1884 από τον Edwin Abbott Abbott. Ο Abbott Abbott είχε χρησιμοποιήσει στην έκδοση του βιβλίου του το ψευδώνυμο A. Square (<Abbott Abbott, Α στο τετράγωνο). Το βιβλίο τράβηξε την προσοχή όταν ο Αϊνστάιν διατύπωσε τη Γενική Θεωρία της Σχετικότητας, μιλώντας για τον χρόνο ως την "τέταρτη διάσταση". Λίγα χρόνια μετά, δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό _Nature_ άρθρο με τίτλο "Euclid, Newton, and Einstein", το οποίο μεταξύ άλλων αναφερόταν στο _Flatland_, διότι εκεί συναντούσε κανείς μια πρώιμη αναφορά σε μια "τέταρτη διάσταση".

Συνιστώ το βιβλίο ανεπιφύλακτα σε οποιονδήποτε και οποιαδήποτε αναζητά διακοπικό ανάγνωσμα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 22, 2020)

Πάρτε το 24.



Spoiler



The Red Badge of Courage
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Badge_of_Courage


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2020)

Aυτά που ζήτησε ο Δαεμάνος. 



Spoiler



24: The Red Badge of Courage
19: The hunchback of Notre Dame Η Παναγία των Παρισίων (Fighting Irish λεγεται η ομάδα του πανεπιστήμιου Notre Dame0 των ΗΠΑ)
7: Gone with the wind


----------



## presunto (Jun 22, 2020)

Spoiler



5: Grapes of Wrath.

8: The Prince of Tides.

12: To Kill a Mockingbird.

15: Crime and Punishment.

16: The Sound and the Fury.

22: A Tale of Two Cities.

23: Of Mice and Men.

25: The Sun Also Rises.


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2020)

presunto said:


> Ας πάρουμε τα πράγματα με τη σειρά:
> 
> 1: Robinson Crusoe.



1: The old man and the sea. 
Δεν ζητάει να κάνουμε υποθέσεις με βάση την υπόθεση η λίστα, ζητάει να το λύσουμε σαν σταυρόλεξο, βρίσκοντας συνώνυμα. 
Geezer στα αμερικάνικα είναι ο γέρος (και στα αγγλικά ο άντρας κάθε ηλικίας).


----------



## presunto (Jun 22, 2020)

SBE, α, καλώς!

Το πήρα νοηματικά επειδή είχε το "Caribbean" και σκέφτηκα τη γνωστή ιστορία. Το αφαιρώ τώρα.



Spoiler



6. War and Peace.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2020)

Ζητάω να γράψω εδώ μετά την Πέμπτη, που θα παίρνω ανάσες πάλι. Έχω να γράψω έναν σκασμό για τα βιβλία της καραντίνας. Η πλάκα με το κουίζ αυτό είναι που ήθελα να προσθέσω κι εγώ μια δική μου νότα. «Ωραία, να βάλω το _Gone with the Wind_, που είναι και στην επικαιρότητα. Να τσεκάρω όμως πρώτα αν είναι... ... Είναι.» Τα υπόλοιπα δεν τα κοιτάζω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 22, 2020)

Spoiler






SBE said:


> 1: The old man and the sea.
> Δεν ζητάει να κάνουμε υποθέσεις με βάση την υπόθεση η λίστα, ζητάει να το λύσουμε σαν σταυρόλεξο, βρίσκοντας συνώνυμα.
> Geezer στα αμερικάνικα είναι ο γέρος (και στα αγγλικά ο άντρας κάθε ηλικίας).





Ακριβώς.

Αλλά βάλτε τα όλα σε spoiler, να μη χαλάτε το παιχνίδι σε όσους θέλουν να προσπαθήσουν.


----------



## dazed (Jul 27, 2020)

Αυτή τη περίοδο έχω 2 ανοικτά μέτωπα,

Λολίτα του Ναμπόκοφ
και Πώς φιλιούνται οι αχινοί της Αλεξάνδρας Κ.

ενώ τέλειωσα τη Γκρι Νουβέλα του Χόρχε Κάπα, καλοκαιρινότατο.


----------



## antongoun (Dec 11, 2020)

Paul Auster, 4 3 2 1, και ήθελα απλώς να μοιραστώ ότι, έχοντας διαβάσει περίπου το ένα τέταρτο του βιβλίου, έπεσα πάνω _στην πιο συγκλονιστική λευκή σελίδα_ που θυμάμαι να έχω δει ποτέ, οπουδήποτε, στα διάφορα συγγραφικά και στιλιστικά παιχνιδάκια που βλέπουμε κατά καιρούς, και που σε γενικές γραμμές τα βρίσκω ανούσια και βαρετά. Αλλά αυτό δεν ήταν παιχνιδάκι. Τελείωσε το χ κεφάλαιο, γύρισα τη σελίδα για το επόμενο και - να τη. Έμεινα κάμποσο να την κοιτάζω, λες και διάβαζα.
Ε, αυτό ήθελα να πω.
Δε λέω άλλα, και γιατί υπήρχε αυτή η σελίδα εκεί, γιατί θα είναι spoiler.
Κατά τα άλλα, δεν έχω ξαναδιαβάσει Πολ Όστερ κι έχω γοητευτεί, χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που είναι τεράστιο (800 σελίδες και). Του αξίζει να έχει τόσο μεγάλη έκταση.

υγ. Το βιβλίο έχει μεταφραστεί και στα ελληνικά και κυκλοφορεί από το Μεταίχμιο. Δεν έχω εικόνα της μετάφρασης, το διαβάζω στ' αγγλικά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2020)

Εγώ θα σας χαλάσω τη σειρά με τα λογοτεχνικά. Αυτή την περιοδο διαβάζω το Pedigree: How elite students get elite jobs, Lauren Rivera. Πρόκειται για τη διδακτορική διατριβή της συγγραφέως, οπότε έχει ένα βαρύ αρχικό κεφάλαιο με τη μεθοδολογία, αλλά κατά τα άλλα είναι πολύ εύκολο στο διάβασμα και το κυριότερο, διαπιστώνω ότι λέει όλα αυτά που παρατήρησα κι εγώ σαν μεγαλύτερη φοιτήτρια σε τετοιο πανεπιστήμιο (η ηλικία παιζει ρόλο, γιατί δεν ήμουνα θαμπωμένη σαν τα εικοσάχρονα). Από την άλλη, εξηγεί μερικά που δεν είχα καταφέρει να ερμηνεύσω και παραθέτει και σχετικές αποδείξεις, μελέτες κλπ. Το δίδαγμα μέχρι στιγμής είναι ότι άμα είσαι μελετηρός κι επιμελής την πάτησες. Το ίδιο κι αν είσαι μηχανικός. 
Ξέρω ότι είναι περιορισμένου ενδιαφέροντος για τους Έλληνες γενικότερα, αλλά εγώ το βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2020)

Εγώ πάλι ξεκίνησα το _Promised Land_ και πάει καλά. 

Μαθαίνω ότι αύριο στις 14:00 οργανώνεται παρουσίαση της ελληνικής έκδοσης. Αναζητήστε λεπτομέρειες στο Google.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2020)

Χτες το βράδυ άκουγα στο ραδιόφωνο του μπιμπισί τον ίδιο τον Ομπάμα που διάβαζε αποσπάσματα - το μεταδίδουν σε συνέχειες, εννοείται προσαρμοσμένο για ραδιόφωνο. Από αυτά που άκουσα, και σοβαρά θέματα περιλαμβάνει, και ελαφρά. Και έχει πλάκα να το ακούς από τον ίδιο, με τη χαρακτηριστική προφορά.


----------



## Earion (Jan 6, 2021)

Ο εορτασμός των διακοσίων χρόνων από την Επανάσταση του '21 έδωσε (και θα δώσει) την ευκαιρία να εκδοθούν πραγματικά καλά βιβλία, από αυτά που ξεφεύγουν από την κοινότυπη οπτική, που τόσο μας έχει κατακλύσει. Ένα τέτοιο διάβασα μόλις: _Οθωμανικές αφηγήσεις για την Ελληνική Επανάσταση: από τον Γιουσούφ Μπέη στον Αχμέτ Τζεβντέτ Πασά_, από το Ινστιτούτο Ιστορικών Ερευνών του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών, σε επιμέλεια Σοφίας Λαΐου και Μαρίνου Σαρηγιάννη (Ιστορική Βιβλιοθήκη 1821, αρ. 2). Είναι διδακτική και προσγειωτική και ωφέλιμη, και εντέλει ευχάριστη, έκπληξη το να ακούς τι έχει να πει η Άλλη Πλευρά για τον εθνικό σου μύθο (με την καλή έννοια). Δεν πρόκειται για ιστορική πραγματεία, δεν αποκαλύπτει γεγονότα ή στοιχεία που δεν γνωρίζαμε· το κύριο σώμα του βιβλίου είναι η σύντομη αφήγηση ενός Τούρκου που βρέθηκε πολιορκημένος από τους Έλληνες στο Ναύπλιο στα 1821-1822. Καταγράφει όμως προσωπικές στάσεις και συναισθήματα (κάτι ιδιαίτερα ευπρόσδεκτο), και αποκαλύπτει αναπάντεχες οπτικές γωνίες. Διαβάζεις, ας πούμε, για τους απλούς και φιλήσυχους Μοραΐτες, τους κατοίκους τούτου του τόπου, και με καθυστέρηση δευτερολέπτου δαγκώνεσαι γιατί με το «κάτοικοι» εννοούνται οι Τούρκοι! Η βία και η σφαγή είναι πανταχού παρούσες και το ρήγμα μεταξύ των δύο αντιπάλων αβυσσαλέο και αγεφύρωτο. Η εισαγωγή από τους επιμελητές, ιδιαίτερα κατατοπιστική, επεκτείνεται και στο θέμα του πώς ένας πολιτισμός, ο οθωμανικός, βρίσκεται για πρώτη φορά αντιμέτωπος με έννοιες πρωτόγνωρες όπως «έθνος», «εθνική ταυτότητα», «εθνικό κράτος», «ελευθερία (πολιτική)», «ανεξαρτησία» κ.ά. Με τι αυτοπεποίθηση («έπαρση» φυσικά τη χαρακτηρίζει ο Τούρκος) μιλούν οι επαναστάτες: «Εμείς ξεκινήσαμε αυτή την υπόθεση επειδή επιθυμούμε να διακριθεί η [Πελοπόννησος] ως μια πρώτης τάξης ανεξάρτητη κυβέρνηση στην Ευρώπη (!!!), και νομοθετώντας θέλουμε να την εξυψώσουμε πάνω από τις υπόλοιπες χώρες».


----------



## Marinos (Jan 6, 2021)

Ένας από τους συγγραφείς μου είπε να διαβιβάσω τις ευχαριστίες του 

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για την οθωμανική οπτική, υπάρχει και αυτό: Λεωνίδας Μοίρας, _Η Ελληνική Επανάσταση μέσα από τα μάτια των Οθωμανών_ (Αθήνα: Τόπος, 2020).


----------



## Marinos (Jan 6, 2021)

Είχα αντιγράψει ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από την αφήγηση του Γιουσούφ Μπέη εδώ: https://dytistonniptiron.wordpress.com/2020/03/25/η-παρολίγον-έξοδος/


----------



## Earion (Jan 6, 2021)

Marinos said:


> Ένας από τους συγγραφείς μου είπε να διαβιβάσω τις ευχαριστίες του


Ζει ο Μιρ Γιουσούφ Μοραβή Μπέης;;;!!! 
Γιά ρώτησέ τον εκ μέρους μου, ήθελα να μάθω ένα δυο πραγματάκια: πρώτα πρώτα, στις ημερομηνίες αλλού το κείμενο έχει μουσουλμανικές αλλού χριστιανικές (π.χ. τέταρτη μέρα του Μαρτίου, σ. 106), είναι αυτό αβλεψία ή υπερερμηνία των επιμελητών; Έπειτα ή μετάφραση έχει κάτι ωραίες εκφράσεις, όπως π.χ. «έδωσαν τον ύπνο του λαγού στους κατοίκους» (σ. 102) ή «άναψαν τα αίματα». Είναι ελεύθερη απόδοση στα ελληνικά ή μένει κοντά στο πρωτότυπο; (Τον ύπνο του λαγού δεν τον έχω ξανακούσει). Τέλος κάπου κάνει την εμφάνισή της μια «παρθένα». Τι εννοεί; Μη διακορευμένη ή ανύπαντρη;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 6, 2021)

Λέει ο Μπέης:
Το κείμενο μιλάει όντως για Μάρτη: οι ηλιακοί μήνες είχαν ευρεία χρήση, για παράδειγμα στη φορολογία που έπρεπε να γίνεται σε σταθερή βάση μετά τη συγκομιδή και όχι όποτε έπεφτε ο μήνας Χ του σεληνιακού ημερολογίου κάθε χρονιά. Παρομοίως για τον ύπνο του λαγού· για τα αίματα που άναψαν, πρέπει να ψάξει λίγο να εντοπίσει το αντίστοιχο σημείο... Παρομοίως για την παρθένα, αλλά διαισθητικά λέει το πρώτο (στην κυριολεξία δηλαδή).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2021)

Διάβαζα μια σελίδα που παρακολουθώ στο φ/β τις προάλλες, και έπεσα σε μια συζήτηση για σάι-φάι και λογοτεχνίας του φανταστικού. Τώρα, οι φανς της σελίδας αυτής είναι κυρίως γυναίκες, έχει σημασία αυτό. Ξεκινάει λοιπόν μια συζήτηση από ένα μιμίδιο, με βάση αυτήν την απορία: μα γιατί στα βιβλία του φανταστικού και του σάι-φαι είναι πολύ συχνά ο ήρωας ένας έφηβος που δεν ξέρει πού του παν' τα τέσσερα αλλά που σώζει τελικά τον κόσμο; Γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάποιο βιβλίο που ο κλήρος να πέφτει σε μια σαραντάρα, η οποία έχει περάσει πολλά στη ζωή της και δεν μασάει μία;

Ε λοιπόν φίλοι μου, αυτό το βιβλίο υπάρχει. Πρόκειται για την τριλογία The Broken Earth, της N. K. Jemisin. Και τα τρία βιβλία, τα _The Fifth Season, The Obelisk Gate _και _The Stone Sky _πήραν βραβείο Hugo καλύτερου μυθιστορήματος τη χρονιά που εκδόθηκαν, ενώ το τρίτο στη σειρά πήρε βραβείο Nebula και βραβείο Locus. Και τα τρία απονέμονται σε βιβλία του είδους και είναι πολύ σημαντικά, έχουν απονεμηθεί σε συγγραφείς όπως ο Ασίμοφ, η Λε Γκεν, ο Νιλ Γκάιμαν, ο Τόλκιν, ο Μάρτιν κ.λπ.

Ορίστε μια κριτική από το Good Reads, που θα μπορούσα να την έχω γράψει εγώ, χωρίς φοβερά σπόιλερ, αλλά την κρύβω παρόλα αυτά:



Spoiler: The Fifth Season



Yes, 5 full stars for this one because it's everything I want in a fantasy book. I will explain.

I don't read fantasy and sci-fi because I like magic or space ships or laser swords or what have you. I read fantasy and sci-fi because I want to see something new, and there's no other genre that allows this much freedom of imagination, this much flexibility and bending of reality and this much room for "what ifs". The genres are ripe with tropes and cliches even so, and I'm at that point where it pains me to have to read again through a story about the noble hearted what's-his-face who saves the land of medieval-Europe-plus-elves-and-dragons with the help of the wise mentor and the pretty princess. Show me something else, something truly weird, I say! And N. K. Jemisin delivered.

Let there be a world wracked by earthquakes and volcano eruptions, she says, restless and hostile. Let there be apocalypse-level events every hundred years or so. Let this world be inhabited by people who believe the Earth hates them, who value survival above all else, and have organized their society around making sure some of them will make it through the years of darkness, and famine, and poisonous air and water that follow such geologic disasters. Let there be among them those who have the power to control the earthquakes, to start and stop them at will, and let that society hate them, while doing their best to exploit them at the same time. Let there be another sentient species, strange creatures of stone whose motivations are unknown, who share this world with humans.

Then come the the details. The mysterious ruins of the many civilizations that came before this one, some considerably more advanced. Their artifacts endure to this day, their purpose unknown and maybe unknowable now that their makers have been dead for thousands of years. The harshness and ruthlessness of a society living on the brink of extinction, where value is based on usefulness and where, come Seasonal Law, those deemed useless are left to die in the wastelands. The purely utilitarian approach to building in a world where a balcony is unquestionable proof of foolishness or privilege, where decorations are a waste of time and resources since they'll be wiped out in a few years without fail. The surprisingly advanced science, focused - unsurprisingly - on geology, chemistry and physics. The hatred and exploitation of the orogenes, those who have power over the earth itself, by a society that both fears them and desperately needs them if it is to survive. The secrets and the lies and the rewriting of history and the suppression of lore by those who want to keep the orogenes willing slaves. The horrifying abuse, and the inescapable brainwashing, but the training and education too. A system meant to make them more powerful and more powerless at the same time so that it may better make use of them.

And then Jemisin pushes further. She goes so far out of the medieval Europe setting that she ends up on the Equator. She makes the other sentient race truly alien, as a different sentience should be, lest you end up with just stranger looking humans. She makes the humans different races, and *gasp* doesn't put the paler one in charge. Just as the characters span the gradients and combinations of human races, they span human sexuality too, from straight to gay with blurry boundaries all over the place. There's love and family and sex, but they're not the kind of relationships you're used to. Why should they be? This is not our world with some magic, mythical creatures, and sword fighting mixed in. This is something else. Something new.

And yet, as you read, you get the feeling that this _could_ be our world with some magic and some mythical creatures mixed in. You get the feeling that it _was_ this sort of world at some point, and then something maybe went wrong, and everything had to change, to adapt, and this is the inevitable result. The world is strange, but it's not strangeness for strangeness's sake. It all makes sense, everything fits together, and while you can see that some things could be different, you understand perfectly well why they're not. It's like a gnarled and twisted tree growing on a rocky windswept mountain top. It's not like other trees, but not because someone decided to take an ax to it and make it as different looking as possible. No, once the seed was planted, there simply was no other way it could grow.

I can't say more, especially about the characters and the story line, without spoilers, even though I feel I could rant about this book for days on end. Go read it. I can't begin to imagine the level of skill required to create a world so different, and then make it feel so real. N.K. Jemisin deserves your attention.



Έχω διαβάσει ήδη το πρώτο και περιμένω και τα άλλα δύο, να μια φορά που έκανα λάθος και δεν παρήγγειλα όλη την τριλογία μαζί εξαρχής


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 22, 2021)

Κατά σύμπτωση διάβαζα κι εγώ επιστημονική φαντασία αυτές τις ημέρες: _The Murderbot Diaries_ της Martha Wells. Είναι μια σειρά έξι βιβλίων, πολύ μικρών κι εξαιρετικά ευχάριστων (ιδίως το πρώτο, αλλά εγώ τέλειωσα και τα έξι μέσα σε τέσσερις ημέρες - να 'ναι καλά το Kindle)  
Κατά ακόμα μεγαλύτερη σύμπτωση, σχεδόν όλοι οι χαρακτήρες των βιβλίων αυτών είναι γυναίκες (εκτός φυσικά από το murderbot του τίτλου) ή απροσδιόριστου φύλου (σε κάποιο από τα βιβλία της σειράς εμφανίζονται οι αντωνυμίες _te/ter_).
Μπαίνω τώρα να ψωνίσω Jemisin


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2021)

Πάρε το πρώτο, δοκιμαστικά, γιατί ενώ στο Goodreads έχει πολύ καλές κριτικές, σε κάποιους δεν πολυάρεσε ο τρόπος γραφής της - γούστα είναι αυτά, βέβαια, αλλά το λέω καλού κακού :) Αυτά και πάω κι εγώ να μεγαλώσω την σόπινγκ λιστ  Στο μεταξύ, μέχρι να έρθουν όλα αυτά, ψωνίζω από τη βιβλιοθήκη μας, διαβάζω τώρα τον _*Πόλεμο με τις σαλαμάνδρες,*_ σε μετάφραση Δημοσθένη Κούρτοβικ που είναι πολύ καλή.


----------

